# Sticky  For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Please only post for sale and wanted to buy items in this thread. They must be related to carbs/itbs/SEM's, all others will be deleted.
Robert


----------



## VWHESS (May 4, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB: 16v carb setup or any parts to put one together


----------



## MadBubba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (VWHESS)*

F.S weber 45's dcoe (used)

off of a 16v 
45 DCOE 152
Part Number : 19600.060
$650can. 

http://www.mgexperience.net/article/45dcoe.html


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (MadBubba)*

selling just the itbs, flange for the itbs and trumpets
all you need is the lower intake
asking $500








http://usrallyteam.com/itb.html
USRT sells these for $1000












_Modified by VRT at 1:47 PM 8-21-2006_


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (VRT)*

It's great this was finally made. I am needing GSXR 1000 TBs.


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Speed Racer.)*

will anyone have a sem setup for sale in about 2 months


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

1998 GSXR 750 ITB spacers, lasercut aluminum. $25 shipped to your door.
I have two available immediately, and can make more. These are lasercut aluminum spacers to space the throttle bodies 88mm apart, which is the spacing for 16v intake ports. All you need to do is have a shop weld on some extensions on the actuators, because when you space the throttle bodies apart, the levers are not long enough to actuate the next throttle body in line.
These were designed for my '98 GSXR 750 throttle bodies, and may/may not work on other GSXR bodies. You can get higher resolution images by following these links:
http://hobbez.net/gallery2/mai...ber=1
http://hobbez.net/gallery2/mai...ber=1
Here are some thumbnails, the top piece is the stock Suzuki spacer. 

















_Modified by kalvinlk at 5:53 PM 8-16-2006_


_Modified by kalvinlk at 9:49 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (kalvinlk)*

here we have a aeb intake flange/on piece runner set-up machined froma solid piece of 6061....just needs runners welded on it...i'll take 200 shipped










_Modified by silvervdubs99 at 9:26 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*WTB: GSXR750/1000 TBs*

Found










_Modified by rollercoasterracer at 1:41 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: WTB: GSXR750/1000 TBs (rollercoasterracer)*

edited: sold the TB's. Still have one bracket left though.


_Modified by kalvinlk at 9:49 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## MoGtheMooGle (May 14, 2005)

*FS: 16v Dellorto DCOE 40 COMPLETE carb setup*

***SOLD***


_Modified by MoGtheMooGle at 12:26 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16v Dellorto DCOE 40 COMPLETE carb setup (MoGtheMooGle)*

FS: 16v Dellorto 40 16v carb set-up with ignition system
all have almost NO miles on them:
-rowland 16v intake manifold with spacers and rubber vibration gaskets
-dellorto 40 carbs jetted and tuned for a 2.0 16v
-4 green uni filters
-saab 900 vac advance dizzy
-carter fuel pump
-all fuel lines
-msd 6al ignition
this set-up starts and runs great, only reason i am selling is because i have an insane ITB set-up waiting to go on the car and i need to buy an SEM system, so these must go








bolt this set-up on in an afternoon and rip away sounding all street-bike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
asking for 1200 obo

























PLEASE IM me if interested


----------



## im_a_local (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

FS: SdS programmable engine management, new in box, will send pics to email upon request . shoot an offer over this way


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

2002 GSXR 750 ITBs with everything (TPS, etc).
$150 shipped.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Speed Racer.)*

WTB clean xflow ITB setup, bigger the better, have $ to play


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (the4ork)*

*WTB*
ANY and everything 8V (carbs, intakes, pumps, etc) applications, Udig?
Progressive, IDA, DCOE, DCNF, Dells, Mikis,... pretty much whatever you have, kool?
Holla back whenever via IM
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

sold


_Modified by skidplate at 5:21 AM 12-12-2006_


----------



## projectvwg86 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB 16v carbs or itbs, gimmie a price, i need a full setup, nothing missing


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (projectvwg86)*

SOLD


_Modified by the12for12 at 10:28 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## projectvwg86 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_FS:
16v throttle body *with* TPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$75 shipped would be nice but I'll consider trades and offers








thanks for clicking,
Thomas

pics???


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (projectvwg86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectvwg86* »_pics???


----------



## mahkra (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (the12for12)*









Webber DCOE 40's -- no manifold, only one filter, condition unknown. I rescued these and they appear useable, but I am not a carb expert by a long shot. 
Asking $230 (shipped to the lower 48)


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (projectvwg86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectvwg86* »_WTB 16v carbs or itbs, gimmie a price, i need a full setup, nothing missing

I think you may want to do a bit more research if you dont care if you get carbs or ITB's. You are at two opposite ends of the technology spectrum there! It's like saying I want a new car but I cant decide between a geo metro, and an Lamborghini Diablo.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*WTB 8V CARB SETUP*

CIS won't quit playing games with my heart, so it's time to go old school!!! WTB carb setup for 8v bottom to top, or anything in between.


----------



## MaestroG60 (Nov 23, 2001)

*Re: WTB 8V CARB SETUP*

WTB:
DCOE45 Trumpets, F2 Emultion tubes, 38 Chokes
Thanks


----------



## aircooled traitor (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (mahkra)*

still got these?
shot you a PM

_Quote, originally posted by *mahkra* »_








Webber DCOE 40's -- no manifold, only one filter, condition unknown. I rescued these and they appear useable, but I am not a carb expert by a long shot. 
Asking $230 (shipped to the lower 48)



_Modified by aircooled traitor at 3:32 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (the12for12)*

WTB!
2.0 complete 16v carb setup


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

FS: VEMS Standalone -- Complete w/ WBo2 and LCD, EGT ready
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894401


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*fs. 02 gsxr 600 tbs*

hi, i have for sale tbs from 02 gsxr 600. if u don't know the details and sizes of them u can look it up in this BIKE TBS DIRECTORY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2838896
everything in the pics, tbs, injectors, harness included 75$ shiped


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (the12for12)*

*WTB * 
8V intake manifold ASAP!!!!
DUAL Sidedraft application NEEDED 

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB!
2.0 complete 16v carb setup


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

*Brand new 32/36 DFEV for sale*
i bought it thinking my current carb was junk. i put it on and had the same problems. then took it off and back in the box. I cant return it cuz "its used". i bought it for $270 ($330 after shipping







) and am willing to sell for $270 shipped OBO.
please some one be intrested. it was a costly mistake.








if your looking to carb you 8v, this is great! great power and sound gain. all you realy need is the manifold. 
if you want pics i can get them




_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 9:00 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

*WTP:* someone get my itbs set up for a 16v.
i have gsxr 750's a uncut 16v mani and no time but a few dollars to play with. so what i would like is someone whos done this before to take it on for me. i will pay you, pay shipping both ways and pay you for any parts that i need but don't have yet. get back to me if your interested and let me know.
tia
mike


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*FS: Dual Sidedraft setup*









I am moving up to a class that allows Fuel injection, so I don't need these any more. These were purchased brand new from Weber about 1 year ago. They are OER 47mm carbs, which share all the parts with webers, and they're made in Japan. These carbs have been very good to me. They have less than 1000 total miles on them since new. Included in the package:
2 OER 47mm sidedrafts
Ported Rowland Manifold
Custom made linkage
Carter Fuel pump
Mr. Gasket regulator
Autometer fuel pressure gauge
The carbs have 42mm chokes in them right now, but I have a spare set of 40mm chokes that will be included in the sale, and a box full of jets and EM tubes
For all this, I'd like to get $1100
I also have an MSD programmable timing computer, and MSD adjustable timing control (you can adjust your static timing with a knob on the dash) and an MSD 6A box. This allows you to use the stock 16V distributor, and tune your advance curve the way you want it. 
I'd like to get $400 for this setup.....its all wired and ready to go.

_Modified by machschnelGTI at 9:21 PM 11-12-2006_

_Modified by machschnelGTI at 5:42 AM 11-13-2006_

_Modified by machschnelGTI at 11:09 PM 12-25-2006_

_Modified by machschnelGTI at 8:52 PM 12-27-2006_


_Modified by machschnelGTI at 8:52 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*WTB: ABA carb manifold*

Looking for a carb manifold for an ABA crossflow head..


----------



## aircooled traitor (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: WTB: ABA carb manifold (psykokid)*

buy one from pierce manifolds. they are good people to do business with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: WTB: ABA carb manifold (aircooled traitor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled traitor* »_buy one from pierce manifolds. they are good people to do business with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

couldnt find one on thier site, what do they run from them?


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

SOLD 
FS: MSD 6AL with RPM modules incld. * Used
Great for factory Fuel Injection, carburators or Megasquirt EFI conversions 



_Modified by a1maker at 6:13 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

034 EFI Stage Ic SEM for sale!!! I have it priced pretty cheap! It is Brand New, and never installed! Look here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

sold


_Modified by Lowjack at 4:13 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

F.S. 2 8v carb intakes one is bre the other is a pierce? I Think. The pierce sits the carbs on an upward angle and the bre has them pretty much on a flat plane. Im looking to get $130 obo for each manifold. The bre one was really nicely ported out to 45mm the pierce is 40mm and just had some casting flash cleaned up. 
Then I have a mtched pair of 48mm solex addhe side drafts. 
looking to get close to $400
They are pretty rare solex bored these out to 48mm special for race teams. They are 99.9 complete appear to be in good shape aside from needing fresh gaskets.
190 air correctors
a04 emulsion tubes
135 main jets
60 idle jets
The jetting is just what I could figure out from misc stampings and some picturesi found. Im no carb expert. 
p.s. these are dcoe spacing and will take weber dcoe air horns or air horns for 48mm weber downdrafts


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: WTB: ABA carb manifold (psykokid)*

Some one scoop these up. Not mine but a pretty good find for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*FS : Megasquirt set-up for 4 cyl. 16V*

SOLD 
Megasquirt V2.2 board & Stimulator Both working and tested (see pics)
BBM fuel rail with fittings, 2.5 Bar FPR and it's mount
4 VW digifant injectors and wiring harness
Weber Redline TB with/ VW manifold adapter. Bosch TPS with contector.
Ford IAT sensor (needs a ford pig-tail contector)
Complete Harness with labels.
Printed manuals and a CD with Megatune.
Flyback board (not installed)
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/do...39851
$400 shipped 


_Modified by a1maker at 6:14 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

Looking to* BUY *a complete 8v Dual carb (40mm weber prefered) or ITB setup.
Manifold, carbs, fuel pump, pressure regulator, etc. 
Let me know what you got...


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (kjverock)*

I've got a weber carb set up for sale. Looking to get $950 shipped
-Dual weber 40's
-air horns (polished)
-16v DCOE manifold (unsure of the brand)
-carter pump
-saab vacuum advance dizzy
-msd box
all it needs is linkage and maybe a FPR and you're good to go.
















^I can get this sandblasted if needed. And powdercoated at an additional charge








^16v intake mani is also for sale but not included (obviously)








^They all look like the one on the left. Just a comparo of how they looked when i got them.


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (skidplate)*

sold


_Modified by 2.0 Ho at 11:44 AM 12-27-2006_


----------



## MoGtheMooGle (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (2.0 Ho)*

I have a set of GSX-R 750 ITB's (with TPS) for sale. **`~-_SOLD_-~`**


_Modified by MoGtheMooGle at 10:37 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MoGtheMooGle)*

i have a new 32/36 weber. for pics go to the link in my sig


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

i have a set of 40 side draft carbs with manifold and linkage for a counterflow 8v motor. i was told they came off a running car, but possible rebuild to make perfect-not sure. one banjo fitting is missing, but very cheap to get
$325 plus shipping obo


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*47mm sidedrafts w/ 16V manifold.*




I need to get rid of these so the price has dropped. $600 for just the carbs and the linkage, $750 for the carbs and manifold. These are OER Racing 47mm carbs sold by Weber. I bought these brand new less than 1 year ago and have since decided that I no longer like my VW and bought a different race car. These carbs run awesome. Included with the carbs are a set of 40mm throats (the carbs have 42mm throats in them now) and a box full of jets and emulsion tubes. This is a smokin deal. 

_Modified by machschnelGTI at 9:01 PM 12-27-2006_


_Modified by machschnelGTI at 9:54 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: 47mm sidedrafts w/ 16V manifold. (machschnelGTI)*

WTB: 16v Fuel rail and 3.5 fpr


----------



## MK 1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: FS: Dual Sidedraft setup (machschnelGTI)*

I am moving up to a class that allows Fuel injection, so I don't need these any more. These were purchased brand new from Weber about 1 year ago. They are OER 47mm carbs, which share all the parts with webers, and they're made in Japan. These carbs have been very good to me. They have less than 1000 total miles on them since new. Included in the package:
2 OER 47mm sidedrafts
Ported Rowland Manifold
Custom made linkage
Carter Fuel pump
Mr. Gasket regulator
Autometer fuel pressure gauge
The carbs have 42mm chokes in them right now, but I have a spare set of 40mm chokes that will be included in the sale, and a box full of jets and EM tubes
For all this, I'd like to get $1100
I also have an MSD programmable timing computer, and MSD adjustable timing control (you can adjust your static timing with a knob on the dash) and an MSD 6A box. This allows you to use the stock 16V distributor, and tune your advance curve the way you want it. 







*will it bolt up to a 16v head and do you still have all this for sale and if so, how much for all together including the MSD setup ?*









_Modified by MK 1 at 6:44 AM 12-30-2006_

_Modified by MK 1 at 6:46 AM 12-30-2006_


_Modified by MK 1 at 6:46 AM 12-30-2006_


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: FS: Dual Sidedraft setup (MK 1)*

SOLD



_Modified by Wraith04 at 11:52 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## jazzman59 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: Dual Sidedraft setup (Wraith04)*

I'm looking for 4 air horns for DCOE 45's.
Around 40mm (1,6").
Just like these

















*AH822
40 mm air horn for 45 DCOE*


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: FS: Dual Sidedraft setup (jazzman59)*

Super ;








wvrum wvrum







) 
great job! keep it like going
here u can se mine 








and some adjustments 









p.s. sorry for my bad english!










_Modified by nadir at 4:05 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Race built 16v engine, complete package on ITBs, SEM*

Full race built 16v engine on ITBs, SEM...
Check it out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3051977


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*FS 034efi IIc*

FS 034efi IIc with cd, no harness.
I had purchased it from [email protected] last year, i never installed it.
$1050 shipped.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

WTB complete carburated setup for 8v, I'm officially done with CIS, cash in hand, PM or email Lauren: [email protected]


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: WTB: ABA carb manifold (aircooled traitor)*

GSXR 1000 throttle bodies with everything- $130
CBR 600 throttle bodies with everything- $100



_Modified by Speed Racer. at 12:58 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## omra108 (Nov 27, 2005)

WTB 4 180 weber air correctors


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (omra108)*

FS: 16v ITb prototype manifold......

















manifold and stacks only!!!! these use the toyota ITB's that Wizard-Of-Od was getting in. you will need to use an ABF waterneck, and 1.8T fuel rail w/ this setup.
$250 shipped to the lower 48


_Modified by hkk735 at 6:48 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FS 034efi IIc (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_FS 034efi IIc with cd, no harness.
I had purchased it from [email protected] last year, i never installed it.
$1050 shipped.

sale pending to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: FS 034efi IIc (one.eightT03)*

WTB 8v complete itb kit or pieces









E


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FS 034efi IIc (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_
sale pending to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sold and delivered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*FS Weber 45's, maniflod, 16v head*

For Sale. Package deal. Weber 45's, Stainless 60mm stacks, empi filters brand new, pierce manifold for 16v, 1.8L 16v head rebuilt with new valve seals, tt race springs, tt 288 race cams.
$2000 shipped anywhere in the 48 states.
also have a MK2 tt long tube race header $300
Edit:








Carbs $1200 Shipped
Head $400 Shipped
Header $300 Shipped.


_Modified by 337GTiAndrew at 6:39 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Weber 45's, maniflod, 16v head (337GTiAndrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337GTiAndrew* »_For Sale. Package deal. Weber 45's, Stainless 60mm stacks, empi filters brand new, pierce manifold for 16v, 1.8L 16v head rebuilt with new valve seals, tt race springs, tt 288 race cams.
$2000 shipped anywhere in the 48 states.
also have a MK2 tt long tube race header $300
Edit:








Carbs $1200 Shipped
Head $400 Shipped
Header $300 Shipped.

_Modified by 337GTiAndrew at 6:39 PM 3-5-2007_

Carbs also come with abf water inlet and the custom altanator bracket to keep your ac.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a set of 40DHLA chokes, sized 32 mm. Looking to trade for 34's, or buy some 34mm chokes outright.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

ive got a short 16v dcoe manifold that i wouldnt mind trading for a long manifold if someone wants the opposite... just lemme know. i believe my manifold is a pierce, and is factory tapped in the #4 runner for vacuum.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone have an ABA setup for sale??


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

SOLD


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 12:25 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

i need a 16v carb setup ASAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_i need a 16v carb setup ASAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im'ed ya


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_FS-
2 side draft filters, just cleaned and oiled. They were on my DHLA 40's. How about $30 plus shipping (which should be cheap)









sent im


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

WTB: 1.8t or 2.0 fuel injectors


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (RoadRunner219)*

g60 or 1.8t is what you need


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

NEED a manifold for a 2.0 16v with weber 42s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

Looking to buy ABF intake manifold.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

looking for motorcycle throttle bodies. Nothing imparticular.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_SOLD

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 12:25 PM 3-13-2007_

thanks


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Shweet


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

all sold.


_Modified by PhantomDubs at 8:53 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 1st_mk1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FS*

I have a new BBM 8v fuel rail and some low mile(5k) digi injectors for sale. Offers over $100 plus shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Bunny (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: FS (1st_mk1)*

Where can I buy a 16v manifold new? For some 40 DCOE's.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FS (Bad Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Bunny* »_Where can I buy a 16v manifold new? For some 40 DCOE's. 

Rowland. Close to 3 with shipping to the states at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euromaniac69 (Apr 24, 2007)

hello!!! phantom dubs
e mail me at [email protected]
i want to buy itb´s


----------



## euromaniac69 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (PhantomDubs)*

hello!!! phantom dubs
e mail me at [email protected]
i want to buy your itb´s


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (euromaniac69)*

TECHEDGE WIDEBAND - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...&rd=1


----------



## zerosanity (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (aspro)*

Anyone have a 16V carb setup or pieces for sale?


----------



## 2whlmayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (zerosanity)*

For Sale : matching set of WEBER 45DCOE carburators. These originally came off a Porsche, then were used on my boys ol skool built volvo. They have been sitting for a little so could use a good cleaning. One carb is missing the inspection cover for the accelerator pump(easy to get). All moving parts move freely with no binding or play. Comes with air filter bases and extra chokes and jets. Paypal or local pickup only. New Port Richey, FL 34652. Chris 727-729-0777 $275 shipped
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7587/003by9.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7812/004oo6.jpg
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4903/005zh1.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4190/006vx1.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6751/007nc8.jpg
http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/6112/008bd1.jpg

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 3:05 PM 4-29-2007_

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 7:42 PM 5-9-2007_


_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 8:18 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (2whlmayhem)*

WTB some cleaned up toyota blacktop throttle bodies


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Oct 23, 2002)

*FS: Dual webers 45s and 16v manifold setup.*









I sold my rabbit so I no longer need this stuff.
Setup comes with...
2x Weber 45 DCOE Carbs. Practically new. 
1x Pierce manifold for VW 16v motors.
4x Velocity stacks.
4x Manifold to cylinder head vibration gaskets.
For extra you can get a 16v head refurbed 30k ago with no cams. 
Also have the black powdercoated valve cover for the right price.
Start at $1000 for the carb setup. $1500 for everything.
More pics available upon request.


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FS: Dual webers 45s and 16v manifold setup. (ANIMEinwhite)*

FS: gsxr 750 throttles JUST the throttles nothing else. $75.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_SOLD

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 12:25 PM 3-13-2007_

Finish look


----------



## scirocco77 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

WTB: single weber w/ manifold and linkage for counter flow race motor. motor is a 12:1 2.0 9a with 1.8 solid head. got anything?


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS or FT: 40mm dellorto carbs and 8v Mani (woodrowstar)*

NO longer running a 16v so I dont need this.
The carbs only have about 1500 miles on them.
$1200
What you get:
- 2 Weber DCOE 45's (with 38mm Venturi)
- Intake Manifold
- Linkage Setup(pedal feels as good as a stock car)
- Custom Fiberglass Airbox

Carbs have 38mm Venturi instead of the stoclk 36mm which are too small for a 16v. The carbs are mounted on the manifold and the bolts have been safety wired, so they cant vibrtate loose.
*Intake Manifold * 
- is imported and much better than any you can find locally such as the Pierce. I had originally bougt a Pierce and then had a lengthy conversation with the owner about how crappy it was and he got so pissed off and gave me a full refund.
- has also been tapped for the booster and has been ported and polished inside to remove the casting marks and then also gasket matched on both ends.

*Vibration Mounts*
- Also included are vibration mounts which are also much better than the plastic ones found locally.

*Airbox* 
- The airbox is a custom made fiberglass box that allows air to enter directly through the grill and into the carbs, and has a rubber section to allow the engine and carbs to move independent of the airbox.

*Linkage*
- I have a custom linkage setup that feels just as good as a stock pedal and the throttle won't stick as it has an additional return spring.

I will get additional pictures of the setup not on the car.


----------



## oldschoolwatercooled (Oct 22, 2003)

*FS: ITB's Delaware*

These are mikunis with about an 1 11/16" bore. They are individual, not paired like the ones on gxrs. There is about 5mm difference between the overall spacing of these and a 16V head flange! There is enough overlap on the sync tabs and screws that the brackets could be slightly slotted and spaced to match a 16V with no problem! They have injectors[idk what # etc], and a fuel rail. $275 shipped anywhere in the USA.


----------



## 2whlmayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (2whlmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2whlmayhem* »_For Sale : matching set of WEBER 45DCOE carburators. These originally came off a Porsche, then were used on my boys ol skool built volvo. They have been sitting for a little so could use a good cleaning. One carb is missing the inspection cover for the accelerator pump(easy to get). All moving parts move freely with no binding or play. Comes with air filter bases and extra chokes and jets. Paypal or local pickup only. New Port Richey, FL 34652. Chris 727-729-0777 $300 shipped
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7587/003by9.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7812/004oo6.jpg
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4903/005zh1.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4190/006vx1.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6751/007nc8.jpg
http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/6112/008bd1.jpg

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 3:05 PM 4-29-2007_

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 7:42 PM 5-9-2007_

still for sale


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Satur9)*

CBR600 ITBs- $100


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*034efi IIc ecu*

FS: 034efi IIc ecu with wiring harness and MSD coils. Currently setup for a vr6 but can easily be changed to suit whatever you need it for $1300 shipped or trade for complete VR6 swap or turbo parts (No Junk Please)


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 034efi IIc ecu (Ted Brogan)*

*SOLD* 
GSXR 1000 ITB's with fuel rail, injectors and lots more.
Best offer


























_Modified by chrislane31 at 2:12 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

back up for sale 
46mm haybusa throttle bodies, already made to fit a 16v

























I am looking for 250 shipped, but I am also open for trades.


_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 2:57 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## Squadra Corse .:HF (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

I have a set of BMW K1200S throttle bodies off of a Formula BMW race car. I will have pics and bore specs up ASAP. I'll entertain all reasonable offers.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

SOLD


_Modified by joezeeuw at 7:55 AM 8-3-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Electromotive TEC 2 for sale*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Electromot...wItem


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Electromotive TEC 2 for sale (Audi4u)*

FS: Passat 16v Throttle Body with TPS for Standalone
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...46280
Buy it now set at $100, starting bid $20


----------



## killergolf (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Electromotive TEC 2 for sale (L33t A2)*

40-45 schrick carb intake mani. I have had webers and dellortos on this manifold, 40's and 45's, the thing is ported super far. You can see in the pics, the dude who did it went too far and got into the bolt chambers, but I had no leak problems the entire time i had the manifold on..I just used some sealant on the heads of the bolts, worked just fine. Anyway, I'll let the pics do the talking.
*$100*
































































Carter 4070 fuel pump for sale as well... the thing works great, never had any drops in pressure. comes with all the accessories in the pics.
*$40*
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Electromotive TEC 2 for sale (killergolf)*

SDS A/F meter. Hooked up just to tune. Maybe 200 miles of use.
$40 SHIPPED.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Electromotive TEC 2 for sale (super 74)*

Igntion wiring harness for 16v - sold
Early rabbit ignition harness complet with matching ignition module, will hook right up to a SAAB dizzy on a 16v head.










_Modified by the brit at 8:33 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*VW 16V Intake manifold for DCOEs*

http://www.rallyanarchy.com/phorum/read.php?7,7053
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *John Vanlandingham* »_So somebody sends me the alleged Cossie YBB Normal aspirated intake manifold.
But it doesn't fit too good on the YBs head.
So after hours of sleuthin and searchin I find it looks like a VW 16v head bolt pattern.
Today I confirmed it.
So For Sale!
$1,000,000 or near offer.
In Seattle, 206 431 9696 or via following da link in da siggie.
John Vanlandingham
Sleezattle, WA, USA
Vive le Prole-le-ralliat
http://www.jvab.f4.ca


----------



## kleingti (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (VWHESS)*

I have 2 brand new 40 dells.with new manifold and special water outlet has k&n filters,all gaskets and such for install. 750. If interested, [email protected]


----------



## MorpheusMac (Jan 6, 2001)

*WTB 16V ITBs*

I'd love to snag a set of 16V throttles....50mm range?


_Modified by MorpheusMac at 7:55 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## 2whlmayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (2whlmayhem)*

SOLD

_Quote, originally posted by *2whlmayhem* »_For Sale : matching set of WEBER 45DCOE carburators. These originally came off a Porsche, then were used on my boys ol skool built volvo. They have been sitting for a little so could use a good cleaning. One carb is missing the inspection cover for the accelerator pump(easy to get). All moving parts move freely with no binding or play. Comes with air filter bases and extra chokes and jets. Paypal or local pickup only. New Port Richey, FL 34652. Chris 727-729-0777 $275 shipped
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7587/003by9.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7812/004oo6.jpg
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4903/005zh1.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4190/006vx1.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6751/007nc8.jpg
http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/6112/008bd1.jpg

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 3:05 PM 4-29-2007_

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 7:42 PM 5-9-2007_

_Modified by 2whlmayhem at 8:18 AM 5-21-2007_

SOLD


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (2whlmayhem)*

SOLD


_Modified by mack73 at 11:33 AM 7-2-2007_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*For Sale: Black Top 4A-GE Toyota ITB's.*

Deleted.


_Modified by Fast929 at 5:20 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*FS: gsxr 750 throttle bodies $100*

sold


_Modified by 16vscooter at 7:14 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Electromotive TEC 2 for sale (killergolf)*









sent IM, very interested


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

WTB 16v ITB setup for my scirocco, the more complete the better.
Contact at [email protected]


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Megasquirt FS*

Here's what I know right now. This is my gargae mates setup.
Megasquirt spark prewired for a 16V (was on an NA 16v less than 500mi)
1.8T injectors
Bahn Brenner fuel rail
Ishra (sp) Johnson crank scraper
Scirocco upper manifold
2 throttle bodies (1 with TPS)
Phenolc spacer
Waiting for more info but it's everything you need to do megasquirt on a 16v
Asking $1000 for everythng


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt FS (OnTheRunDCI)*

I would be interested in these....

_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheRunDCI* »_
Ishra (sp) Johnson crank scraper
Phenolc spacer

Those are not needed to run MSquirt, Carbs, ITB's, etc., etc.
So maybe he'll part with them. Thanks.


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt FS (billyVR6)*

I'll ask Billy.
P.S. I miss your ramp.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt FS (OnTheRunDCI)*

Thanks, see what he says, I had a hook up on a IJ scraper but the deal fell through, don't know waht happened. If the spacer is a good one, not a NewSouth powergasket, I'll be interested in that as well.
I hear you on the ramp, the last one that I built (the smaller 8' one) was where it's at. Someone gave me pictures a little while ago, doing stuff that I didn't even remember I doing. That ramp helped season transition skills for many of our local "claim to fame" skaters these days for sure.
We can talk good ol' days next time I see you out and about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Just bought the above manifold, so I'm getting rid of mine.
Fits up to 45mm weber, dellorto, solex, or mikuni carbs. I port matched it to a eurospec head. It's also drilled and tapped for direct port nitrous, with threaded plugs. It has a brake booster port as well, and it has a threaded plug in it. I stripped most of the paint off of it, but there's nothing wrong with it.
I also clearanced it to use with big port race headers.








$75 shipped. I have some new mounting gaskets you can have as well.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

this a badass set is a 32/36 webber carb witha custom air fileter i looks like a 8v nd it sounds like a 8v it has work great but i need to repleace the heads and i got a g60 setup for my car know.
IM for questions 
*
Price$450 obo*
Comes w/ c
carb 32/36 webber,
2 air filter
,fuel pump,
fuel lines,
fuel filter,
trodle cable,
Wires for the distributor
g60 valve cover


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (D-Gti vr6)*

for sale its a bre ported i will take pix of the inside later let me know $*75*ship 
















_Modified by g60manny at 2:49 AM 7-30-2007_


_Modified by g60manny at 2:50 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

*WTB: Full ITB setup.*
Just looking for everything I need to go ITB on a 1.8 16v.
I'll have the money within a month, and the car will be here by the end of September, so I have time to look for a nice and good setup. 
No rush.
Prefered PNW seller, or willing to ship.


_Modified by Breadfan5968 at 9:31 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*FS: 8.5 mm Ignition / spark plug wires $40.00*

I have a set of wires that I do not need. Was going to use for a coilpack conversion on my MS setup. Well, these will not be use so looking for someone to pick them up for their project.








they are not used, still need to trim to length and finish the ends. They include two different kinds of ends depending on your application.
They say "Megafire 250 8.5mm High Performance" along the length of wire. The shortest wire is approximately 31" from end to end.
I am looking to get $40 shipped in the US.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 8:30 AM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Wizard-of-OD)*









I bought these from a gentleman from Germany. They are all synchronized and jetted for a 16v 2.0 motor
comes with 
2 manifods
2 carbs 
manifold gasket
throttle cable
Carter fuel pump
Paypal accepted.
$850 shipped


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Mike Ngo)*

are all 8v carb setups towards the rear of the car?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_are all 8v carb setups towards the rear of the car?

except for Crossflow motors, yes. Thats where the Intake mani bolts


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

FS: Twin Mukuni 40mm Carbs. w/ a manifold that bolts right to a 8v counterflow motor. 
Bought them about 6 months ago with the intent of putting them on my 1.7 Liter Rabbit motor, but I am selling the car, so carbs must go too. 
Would like to get $400 shipped They were rebuilt by the previous owner. 
Pics in a sec, when I can get them hosted... 

















_Modified by kjverock at 5:54 PM 8-1-2007_


_Modified by kjverock at 5:57 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## savetherock (Oct 3, 2006)

*FS: 16v Valve cover*

SOLD


_Modified by savetherock at 10:52 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS: 16v Valve cover (savetherock)*

FS: 16v Carb Setup
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3228397


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

FS-
4x 32mm chokes for DHLA 40 Dellorto's
$40 shipped
I made about 140 horsepower out of a 2.0 liter with these. They are NOT too small for a 2.0, as some will say. On a stock 8v, they provide a great torque curve, with power tapering off just under 6000 rpm.








Jets Jets and more Jets!
These are $2.50 each shipped, minimum order of 4. 95% are new, the used ones were used for 1 run only to dial the car in. Cheaper than ebay, and get them faster since they're stateside!








Mains-
4x 170
4x 160
4x 142
Idles-
4x 60
4x 65
4x 57
Air's-
4x 210
4x 165
If you want them all, I'll cut you a deal, just IM me.



_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:04 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## 914 16V (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Are your Dellorto 40's still available? Please let me know. Thanks
-Chris


----------



## westonie (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (914 16V)*

WTB: pierce or twm short 16v dcoe manifold. I just called pierce and the salesman quoted me $400! Willing to pay 300 for one in good shape...


----------



## 914 16V (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Are your Dellorto 40's still available? Please let me know. Thanks
-Chris


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (westonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westonie* »_WTB: pierce or twm short 16v dcoe manifold. I just called pierce and the salesman quoted me $400! Willing to pay 300 for one in good shape...


Really? They told me 275+ shipping ... how big are you running?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

looking for a Weber/Dellorto DCOE flange style Manifold for a AWP 20V head.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

New Megasquirt v2.2 modded for spark with Relay board and relay cable. Has been stim'd, and is ready to ship out immediately. I am looking to have $400 shipped.... I.M. me for further details and arrangements. Buy today, have it in your hands QUICK!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_New Megasquirt v2.2 modded for spark with Relay board and relay cable. Has been stim'd, and is ready to ship out immediately. I am looking to have $400 shipped.... I.M. me for further details and arrangements. Buy today, have it in your hands QUICK!

*SOLD!!*


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

SOLD


_Modified by Kanoa9321 at 1:38 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Squadra Corse .:HF (Feb 24, 2007)

*K1200S ITB's*

FS: Set of BMW K1200S 40mm ITB's. $100.00 + shipping


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 10:39 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## dubncoco (Jul 24, 2007)

WTB: Full ITB Setup
Everything I need to go ITB"s to my 2.0L 16v


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubncoco)*

WTB ASAP 16v carb intake manifold to fit 40's


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: K1200S ITB's (Squadra Corse .:HF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squadra Corse .:HF* »_FS: Set of BMW K1200S 40mm ITB's. $100.00 + shipping



































whats that box,tps?
i want these


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 12:32 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

*SOLD*


_Modified by mk2dubbin at 2:19 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 10:39 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## zerosanity (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*

Whats the price on the pierce mani?


----------



## olozwirski (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB complete ITB setup for 16V


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (olozwirski)*

looking for intake/manifold for a carbed 16v


----------



## Vitulla (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (gogogadget)*

Looking for a full ITB setup for my 1.8l 16v.
Thanks


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Vitulla)*

******FS: ABA Manifold for ITBs******
I started building an ITB setup for my ABA but decided to go in another direction. The manifold was machined down, sonic cleaned, and smoothed out by a local machinist. The stock injector holes have been tapped for 3/8" NPT fittings and currently have threaded sleeves with caps installed. 
*Price: $75 Shipped (Continental US Only)* _It cost over $100 just to get it machined!!!_
Pics:
























You can see how clean the runners are!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Holden McNeil)*

i would buy this ,but the dude with kts throttle bodys hasnt pm'ed me back yet


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_i would buy this ,but the dude with kts throttle bodys hasnt pm'ed me back yet

For $125 shipped I'll throw in the GSXR 750 throttle bodies you can see in the first picture - I took them apart to start modifying them but stopped - The only thing wrong is one of the butterfly mounting screw heads is stripped but I got it out - you'd just need to source one of those and your set!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Holden McNeil)*

i need more pics of the GSXR's,feul injector location,vacuum port location if you could do that,and give until next wednesday we might have a deal


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_i need more pics of the GSXR's,feul injector location,vacuum port location if you could do that,and give until next wednesday we might have a deal

I'll take pics of them tonight... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Here are the pics....


































































_Modified by Holden McNeil at 9:40 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Holden McNeil)*

what injectors fit in there?those have a vacuum port for each tb right?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Couper1TEP)*

have some MS stuff i dont want anymore
i have:
new 2.2 case in silver
new 2.2 case in black
new MS1 processor
misc components from half built 2.2
new 2.5 map sensor
DIY autotune miniUSB adapter
new DIY autotune wiring harness
make offers.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_what injectors fit in there?those have a vacuum port for each tb right?

GSXR Injectors fit in there and there are two vacuum ports on each TB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Holden McNeil)*

hmmmm.Idk now.Why did you take them apart?Do you still have the injectors


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_hmmmm.Idk now.Why did you take them apart?Do you still have the injectors

I took them apart because I wanted to clean them and I was going to machine them down to fit the middle runners... I never had the injectors with it... 
Keep in mind that these ITBs go for $125+ complete - I'm selling the manifold AND the ITBs for that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Holden McNeil)*

ok let me think about(plus i need moneys)Next wednesday i'll give you an answer.(if you could put them back together it'd be great)


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*GSXR 1000 Throttles*

SOLD, thanks!


_Modified by RoadRunner219 at 7:40 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

*FS: itb's*

*Independent Throttle Bodies w/TPS* - *$90*
These are from a 2005 CBR600RR. 42mm upstream, 39mm downstream. I was planning to use them with the 1.8 8v but never made it that far with that engine. entertaining example - http://youtube.com/watch?v=Djmi1KOgPiU

located in Saskatchewan, buyer pays shipping


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: FS: itb's (C LePoudre)*

these are straight off a gsx-r 750 comes with itbs (with tps), injectors, and airbox. nothing is wrong with these at all. decided to go carbed instead of itbs. i removed the secondary butterflys already to start to adapt them for a 16v...anyway here are the pics. im lookin for $200.00/obo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hey Squadra Corse .:HF !! i pmed you 3-4 times never had any answer are you sleeping? lol
i got cash in hand i want those ITBs


----------



## gogogolf (Sep 22, 2007)

WTB carb set up for 8v asap dull or single


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (gogogolf)*

got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 11:59 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

FS:
brand new ABF water neck $30 shipped
Innovate Motor Sports LC-1
http://www.innovatemotorsports...aac3a
Brand new in box. $150 shipped


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (OnTheRunDCI)*

Manifold built for the use of GSXR or whatever Bike itb's. stock intake cut with stock intake runners welded on. all the runners have been smoothed and ported. asking $300 obo


























_Modified by VWralley at 3:27 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

300 bucks?? scary


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

WTB: throttle linkage for Weber 40's on a 2.0L 16V


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_Manifold built for the use of GSXR or whatever Bike itb's. stock intake cut with stock intake runners welded on. all smoothed, and ported to perfection. asking $300 obo

























Ported to perfection my @$$. You would be able to see yourself in the ports if they were done to perfection. .. . . .I'll give ya $100. Shipped


----------



## savetherock (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (Shurls)*

That would be polished which is not the same as ported


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (savetherock)*

look at the step in the port. True port work is always Polished or extrudehoned. 
That's just some aluminium TIG'd together.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Shurls)*

like it effin matters for this setup








you'll give me a $300 or a better offer or you can go build you own









_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_300 bucks?? scary

did i ask what i should be tryin to get for this? cause im pretty sure i didnt...




_Modified by VWralley at 12:58 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sorry to tell you'll never sell it here for that price
some sells complete sarb setup for 50bucks more 
ITBs kits sells for 100 bucks i wouldn't pay more than 100$ for this part
good luck


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

dude dont listen to the haters...
*there is an ass for every seat.*


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_like it effin matters for this setup









I wasn't going to chime in but it does matter what Shurls is saying when you're describing the port work as perfection when you can clearly see that it's not.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

again, like it matters. who cares if i say "perfect" when you can clearly look at the pic and see it. what is the point of nit picking this? yes there are small imperfections, as far as flow goes, they will work excellent.
that is as good as that setup will get without spending a million hours fine tuning every square inch. and it will work more than fine for looking for a budget ITB setup

_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_sorry to tell you'll never sell it here for that price
some sells complete sarb setup for 50bucks more 


and again, i do not care what you can get some lame carb setup for nor what you are willing to pay.









changed the wording in the original add so you whiney biatches can shut it now. kthnxbye http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWralley at 3:40 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

maybe it seemed harsh but it would just help youre sale if you lower the price a bit
here's a








now we can be friends


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

WTB: throttle linkage for Weber 40's on a 2.0L 16V


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_maybe it seemed harsh but it would just help youre sale if you lower the price a bit
here's a







now we can be friends

no it does not help my sale, do you go through every add in the classifieds and tell everyone how you would not pay that much for their item? cruise ebay and send every seller an email that you think they should lower their price? all you are doing is telling me you wouldnt pay that, and *AGAIN*, i could not care any less. what you are willing to pay has absolutly no regard to what someone else who does not have tig welding available to them would pay for a custom built piece. i dont need or want your help to sell my stuff

















still searching for the part where i asked for your opinion on the price, im not seeing anything...



_Modified by VWralley at 8:49 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (kjverock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjverock* »_FS: Twin Mukuni 40mm Carbs. w/ a manifold that bolts right to a 8v counterflow motor. 
Bought them about 6 months ago with the intent of putting them on my 1.7 Liter Rabbit motor, but I am selling the car, so carbs must go too. 
Would like to get $400 shipped They were rebuilt by the previous owner. 
Pics in a sec, when I can get them hosted... 

















_Modified by kjverock at 5:54 PM 8-1-2007_

_Modified by kjverock at 5:57 PM 8-1-2007_

Just acquired this in a trade, am looking for the parts to complete the kit. Lemmie know what you got.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Shurls)*

i have a full SDS EM-4 setup...
-includes full harness, removed and marked(easy install!!)
-all sensers
-coil pack and harness
-crank trigger bracket
crank pulley with holes drilled for magnets, new magnets
-full instrution book
-all relays and wires you need for install, was in a car- nothing cut or removed without being marked where it goes!!
*1300 obo*


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_
Just acquired this in a trade, am looking for the parts to complete the kit. Lemmie know what you got.

Correct.







Parts are all included in a trade








No longer for sale


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_changed the wording in the original add so you whiney biatches can shut it now. kthnxbye

You have quite a mouth on you sweetheart. I doubt you'd say that to someones face...only from behind a monitor right?
I see you're having a hissy fit because we called you out on the garbage you're trying to sell as perfection. This is a public forum so expect to hear other's opinions, now deal with it. kthnxbye http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

could u guys knock it off please, this is a FS thread....


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

*Wanted* For a mk1 rabbit 1.8 8v a dual carb manifold


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_*Wanted* For a mk1 rabbit 1.8 8v a dual carb manifold









sup manny, Bildon sells them for $269. Better quality than Redline too. just an FYI
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=66


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_*Wanted* For a mk1 rabbit 1.8 8v a dual carb manifold









IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

FS - Complete ready to go ABA 8v or 16v DTA engine managemnent...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3481850
Everything total would have been $1650 w/ system and accessories.
*$1000 or best offer...* 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:15 AM 10-13-2007_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
sup manny, Bildon sells them for $269. Better quality than Redline too. just an FYI
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=66

wow nice manifold to much for me i was looking to pay around $100


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (g60manny)*

*WTB*: 
-34mm chokes for 40 Dellortos
-linkage for same kit on a 16v 1.8


_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 12:02 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

FOR SALE FULL SDS setup $1100 shipped 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3487421


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XwalkerX* »_dude dont listen to the haters...
*there is an ass for every seat.*

^^^ Sig worthy!


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*BBM 16V fuel rail, G60 injectors, injector seats, FPR adapter and FPR*

sold!


_Modified by ditchdigger at 6:09 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt v2.2 SOLD!*

*SOLD!*








I have a Megasquirt v2.2 ECU, relay board, relay cable, Stimulator and tuning cable for sale. I just never got around to installing it. It controls the stim just fine and I've had it hooked up to a PC- it connects just fine.
I also have the manual printed out and stuck in a binder for ease of use.
Here's some prices from DIY Autotune:
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html
$240 - MegaSquirt-I Programmable EFI System PCB2.2 - Assembled Unit
$88 - MegaSquirt Relay Board - Assembled Unit
$70 - MegaSquirt-I or II Relay Cable
$69 - MegaSquirt Stimulator v2.2 - Assembled Unit
$5.50- MegaSquirt Tuning Cable (DB9 Straight Thru)
_________
$472.50 Total
I'd like $300 for all of it. SOLD!


































































_Modified by vortexblue at 12:10 AM 10-30-2007_


_Modified by vortexblue at 12:00 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## bradford_ramage (Mar 29, 2007)

very interested in the megasquirt..email sent to you


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*WTB* PNW 16v carb manifold??


----------



## bradford_ramage (Mar 29, 2007)

money sent for megasquirt.. thank you


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

looking for a set of velocity stacks for 01 gsxr throttle bodies. Anyone have a set?


----------



## Geraldinhoe (Jan 2, 2007)

looking to buy 2 carbs in good condition either dellortos or webers 45 or 40's doesnt really matter but most be a matching pair. cash in hand preferably jetted and ready for a 16v

pm me with wat u have and how much u want


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*found*

found


_Modified by dubweiser1 at 5:34 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: WTB: COMPLETE carb'd setup for either 8v or 16v. (dubweiser1)*

FS: ITB's from a FX 1000 jet ski (same motor as an R1 street bike)
























All the measurements were done when I was inquiring about a flange being made for the ITB's which I never did get around to getting made.
Asking $150 obo


_Modified by skidplate at 2:47 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Suzuki GSXR ITBs for Sale.*

Have a set of ITBs from a 1999 Suzuki GSXR 750. Complete with injectors, fuel rail and TPS. $125.00 plus shipping.
Here are picts:
























Please contact me with any questions.
Edit - Dec 5, 2007 THESE ARE STILL AVAILABLE! Nice 1991 Suzuki GSXR with injectors, FPR and TPS!!!



_Modified by PASHAT at 1:00 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrujillo1991* »_WTB: 16v ITB setup








Something like that would be nice


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

selling a few assembled MSnS-e v3 ecus, let me know how youd like the tach input and spark outputs configured
$350 to your door


----------



## savetherock (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Hey guys, looking to get rid of some 8v carb stuff. PM me with any questions or offers.
FOR SALE:
LYNX IS SOLD
1 Weber 40 DCOE 149 parts carb (broken float pin tab, can be fixed for $40 bucks by any precision welder) Dismantled for cleaning and gasket change: $100
2 aluminum velocity stacks: $50
Used Carter fuel pump: $30
ABA Breather block of plate with a length of AN fitted steel braided line for a catch can: $40
PICS:



















_Modified by savetherock at 11:17 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (savetherock)*

Trigger wheel and mount for 16v:
4 pt. trigger wheel w/ mounting boss for 16v running power steering, Eurosport pulley is for running serpenitine belt setup. Sensor is a 1/2" electromotive mag sensor with male and female connectors. Will sell w/o the Eurosport lightweight underdrive pulley, modified ABA pulley machined to fit 16v and mount trigger wheel.








Trigger wheel + 1/2" mag sensor + mounting boss = $165 shipped
For machined Eurosport pulley w/ mounted trigger add $190 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me w/ any questions



















_Modified by PintSized at 8:27 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_For Sale :
Small Port 1.8T 20V Weber/TWM ITB manifold - 150US

















any pix of it in staled


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*FS: Counterflow dual Sidedraft manifold $150*

*SOLD*
Cheers, Travis 
_Modified by Shurls at 9:15 AM 12-5-2007_


_Modified by Shurls at 7:08 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re:*

I got a great condition ABF alternator and bracket for sale PM me for details and make me an offer.
Thanks -Marc 
I will take paypal and ship ups, shipping must be paid by the buyer , I can send pics to anyone interested


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FS: Counterflow dual Sidedraft manifold $150 (Shurls)*

Payment sent.


----------



## RallyThatVW (Mar 4, 2004)

*WTB: Weber 45mm DCOE carbs for 16v!*

Decided to go a different route with my rabbit and I now in the market for Weber 45mm DCOE carbs. I am looking more for a Complete setup with seals, gaskets and the Intake Mani for a 16v! IM's or e-mail work [email protected] I have this up in the engine classifieds but I figured I would also post it in its apporpiate forum!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*FS: Brand New TT288's for a hydro 16v!*

Soldage!
Thanks.



_Modified by Fast929 at 8:16 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## maghau (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to buy a complete set with carbs and manifold for my golf 1,8liter 8v. please e mail me at [email protected],com


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: FS: Brand New TT288's for a hydro 16v! (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Figured this would be the best section for these as it's a specialized cam set.
For Sale: Brand New TT288 hydro's with gears. Lobes have been micro polished for minimal break in. Cams were installed intially but never run. I'm going bigger for my build. Mint condition. $500+ from TT.
.457" lift. Works with hydro lifter heads. Perfect for a carb/itb motor.
Asking $350 shipped.
Pics to follow this evening.

_Modified by Fast929 at 11:05 AM 12-10-2007_

*Sold to me!*


----------



## NasTnaS (Mar 6, 2005)

WTB : ITBS to suit a 16V.
cheers


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

feeler here--
I have 2 pairs of Weber DCOE's, and a pair of Stromberg side drafts.
Stromberg's are from a federal 1972 Lotus Elan +2S130 w/ Big Valve twin cam and emissions
1 pair of stock DCOE 40's from a euro Lotus twincam
1 pair of hot DCOE 45's from a formula twincam engine. specs available. 
I'm considering going ITB on my Elan, and would trade for ITB's that match the DCOE flange. May also sell outright.
[email protected]



_Modified by roortoob at 12:31 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey roortoob,
what u lookin to get for the dcoe 45s?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (turoc)*

GSXR 600 throttle bodies for sale as pictured:








$120 shipped OBO! Hit me via IM....

_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 8:19 PM 12-15-2007_


_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 8:20 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Feeler: Haltech SEM, MSD DIS-2, complete with laptop for 1.8T*

So i upgraded my Standalone to an Autronic SM4.... i have the old SEM as extra now. this all came with the swap i bought for my car last year. it was an AEB 1.8T 20v motor. it all works perfectly, i just need more inputs and features. this setup originally came from a street driven car, featured in the first LIExtreme video, 2Fast 2Furious for Hollywood. here is the original FS post from which i got it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470636
and it took some time to get it after all, trust me.

here is what i have available:
1: Haltech E6K with sensors included.
2: MSD Digital DIS-2 box, with 2 twin-tower coils and plug wires.
3: Dell Latitude CPX laptop with the required software for running the SEM, with brand new battery and the charger.
4: your choice of either RC 550cc low impedance or Deka 750 low impedance injectors. (car was tuned with 550's)
5: the latest Map i had, which was 310 WHP @ 24 psi on 100 OCT with a 57 trim.
the car went 12.08 @ 118 this year, and it was on an all stock internals motor with low compression due to rings i believe. so there was definitely more in the setup. the last (only) tuning session was to get a good starting point from which to run in the chassis. we tuned for boost, and did not really get a chance to solidify the tune. here is a dyno sheet, showing 11psi to 24 psi.








i will include these sensors:
IAT
CTS
3BAR MAP
Unorthodox Racing crank pulley/Hall Sender setup. 
fuel rail with 4BAR FPR and modified for 6-AN inlet fitting.
full documentation for the SEM and the DIS-2.
the only other sensor i can think of is the TPS, and that is staying on the TB.
i do not NEED to sell it, and i do not want to part it. if you are interested and serious, hit me up.... just trying to help the next guy out here.








EDIT: forgot the dyno sheet picture









_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:33 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

WTB: sidedrafts for 2.0L 16V w/wo manifold


----------



## Vracingjf (Feb 11, 2006)

WTB: ITB's for a 2.0 ABA bottom, with a 16v head. LMK what you got. Looking for complete package.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vracingjf)*

FS: Weber jets & other parts
Most parts were originally purchased for Weber 40 IDF's
4 - 32mm Venturis, brand-new & unused ($50 for all 4 shipped)
1 - F11 Emulsion Tubes ($15 shipped)
*All Jets $5 a piece*
4 - 50 Idle Jets 
4 - 130 Main Jets 
5 - 200 Air Correction Jets
6 - 115 Main Jets
2 - Main Jet Holders
*All gaskets $1 a piece*
9 - Air Horn Gaskets (pn 41655.020) 40 IDF ONLY 
2 - Carb Main Gaskets (pn 41705.085) 40 IDF ONLY 
7 - 44/48mm Carb Base Gaskets (bet. carb and manifold)
12 - Single Gaskets for Carb Base for 40 IDF 
7 - One-piece carb base gaskets for 40mm IDF ($2 a piece, high-quality)
8 - Intake Manifold gaskets (head to manifold) For Dual-Port Air-Cooled 
8 - Idle Jet O rings (4 for $1)
2 - Accelerator pump diaphragms (best offer)
The Jets will work in IDF, IDA, DCNF, DCOE, and Porsche 3-bbl carbs


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

WTB tps plug/pigtal for auto passat tb, 
I have one I don't have the plugs I jerry rigged it, it doesn't work well <3


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_WTB tps plug/pigtal for auto passat tb, 
I have one I don't have the plugs I jerry rigged it, it doesn't work well <3 

I may have one and if I do, you're extremley local.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

that would be awesome let me know
-Chris


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

FS: Badger 5 16v throttle body setup with fuel rail, injectors, TPS, and custom velocity stacks
I bought these off of X K R O M X (Jarod) some time ago with the intention of putting these on my Mk2 GTI. my priorities have somewhat changed (i plan on turning the car into an autocrosser, and ITBs would push me into a class where i wouldn't even be remotely competitive), so these have just been sitting in my room for awhile. looking for $1500, but open to reasonable offers. I'm not hurting for money, but I feel bad to let these go to waste. Someone should put these to good use.
pics:
































































you can PM me or email me. let me know!


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AndrewT)*

Hey, My name's Andrew T. !!! I realloy wish I could afford those. They're beautiful.


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head*

I have a Weber 2bbl downdraft carb along with a stock carb manifold for $125 shipped. I also have a rebuilt 1.6 carb'd head for $100 + shipping.
Would consider trades/part trades.


----------



## capitalking (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (vlksdragon)*

what kind of condition is the carb in? mileage and such. the head, what kind of difference as opposed to the 1.8? same or are the valve sizes different? stock cam? and finally, any idea on shipping $ to south florida? (zip 33065)


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (capitalking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capitalking* »_what kind of condition is the carb in? mileage and such. the head, what kind of difference as opposed to the 1.8? same or are the valve sizes different? stock cam? and finally, any idea on shipping $ to south florida? (zip 33065)

The carb looks to be in good condition, but I have not personally run it, although it came from a running car. The valves are smaller than the "big valve" head from the 1.8. The 1.6 will not bolt onto a 1.8 block without modification. It comes with the stock cam.
All the pieces together are fairly heavy, so I would estimate $40-50 shipping to FL. If you are seriously interested, I'll get you an actual quote.


----------



## capitalking (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (vlksdragon)*

im sent


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (vlksdragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlksdragon* »_
The carb looks to be in good condition, but I have not personally run it, although it came from a running car. The valves are smaller than the "big valve" head from the 1.8. The 1.6 will not bolt onto a 1.8 block without modification. It comes with the stock cam.
All the pieces together are fairly heavy, so I would estimate $40-50 shipping to FL. If you are seriously interested, I'll get you an actual quote.

Pretty sure you have a "Heron" head, if it's a solid lifter 1.6 head.


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_
Pretty sure you have a "Heron" head, if it's a solid lifter 1.6 head. 

It's not a Heron head. Heron heads are flat on the bottom, as the combustion chamber is in the piston.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (vlksdragon)*

woops, forgot about that. Your right.


----------



## capitalking (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (Shurls)*

oh wait, i shouldn't have a prob with that mani on my 1.8 though, right?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FS/FT: Weber 2bbl carb w/manifold, rebuilt 1.6 head (capitalking)*

no.


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (wantacad)*

WTB: MS I v2.2 or v3.0 with harness on the cheap. Looking to run just fueling for now to "repair" cis.


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: (N75)*

FS
I have a Carter P4600HP fuel pump (max 8psi) as well as some -6 plumbing for it.
2 pcs line ~12" long w/ straight fittings on both ends
1 pc line ~12" long w/ one straight and one 90* fitting
1 pc line ~4" long w/ one straight and one 90* fitting
1 pc line ~96" lone w/ straight fitting on both ends
2 Earl's inline fuel filters
1 new filter insert for above
2 90* bulkhead fittings
4 unions
7 or 8 line clamps.
$175 + shipping (fittings alone are probably worth that much)
Just what you need for a nice carb setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (wantacad)*

Wanted: GSXR 750 main throttle plate (just one), smaller of the two.


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Innovative Wideband O2 Sensor LC-1*

Sold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DemonRally at 1:51 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Innovative Wideband O2 Sensor LC-1 (DemonRally)*

SOLD.


_Modified by evil-e at 3:16 PM 3/2/2009_


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (wantacad)*

*SOLD*


_Modified by frechem at 2:00 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (frechem)*

Hayabusa GSXR 1300 Throttle bodies
These tb's came off of a known running engine. This includes the throttle body, fuel rail, injectors, and injector harness. There is 1 boot and a double clamp (shown in pics) thrown in as well.
*edit* SOLD!
$135 shipped in the lower 48 states.
Call Chris 602-716-0212

























*SOLD!!!*



_Modified by vortexblue at 12:35 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*FS: gsxr 750 ITB's with manifold and fuel rail (and FPR)*

you get everything left of the head. works mint!!! will throw in the throttle cable too if you want it.








$400 o.b.o.


_Modified by mk2core at 2:10 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## VictoryNotVengeance (Nov 21, 2006)

*GSXR 750 throttle bodies w/ stacks, injectors, pigtails, tps*

GSXR throttle bodies fresh off the bike. These are the good ones ie; easy to seperate and space. Never taken apart yet. Only thing I did was remove the secondary butterflies. The injector wiring is included but not shown. Also will throw in a 16v lower manifold with a rough cut(sawzall) and 2 feet of 6061 2" aluminum piping for building a custom manifold. (The 16v manifold injector ports are ground down cause they were gonna be filled in) 
$180 shipped for the lot. Paypal is accepted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: GSXR 750 throttle bodies w/ stacks, injectors, pigtails, tps (VictoryNotVengeance)*

sold!


_Modified by wantacad at 4:06 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## CarbKing (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: GSXR 750 throttle bodies w/ stacks, injectors, pigtails, tps (wantacad)*

sidedraft setup for 8valve
2 dhla 40s all new gaskets floats, and all internal parts, sequential serial numbers
manifold
velocity stacks and linkage
700obo
im your email for pics


----------



## Ryan_GTI (Dec 22, 2004)

*Selling my 16V Megasquirt stuff*

I decided to go a different route with my Scirocco, so all my 16V stuff is up for sale. I'll get some pics up asap. MS has never been installed
MS V2 board
Passat 16V throttle body
BBM fuel rail
injectors (slightly used)
harness

I'd like 450 OBO for everything. I'd consider trades also. Looking for Scirocco II, MKII Jetta, 8V and VR stuff.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*f.s. GSXR 1000 itbs with goodies*

THESE ARE SOLD!


_Modified by urogolf at 2:31 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

SOLD


_Modified by joezeeuw at 7:58 AM 8-3-2008_


----------



## Vik F (Jan 3, 2001)

*FS -dual dhla 40mm dellortos*

sidedraft setup 
currently installed on a 1.8l 16valve
2 x dual dhla 40mm dellortos
manifold, velocity stacks, filters
600obo + shipping
im your email for pics


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*F.S. 8v manifold drake linkage and air filters*

SOLD


_Modified by kcbmxer at 3:59 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*some Dellorto stuff for sale*

I have some stuff I cannot use as it is for 40mm sidedraft dellortos and I no longer have any 
4-32mmID venturis...never used they give you nice low and mid range response
4- velocity stacks ...cast alluminum 1 3/4 inches high
6- air correction jets ...I think they are all 175s
2 pump jets...33s
half a dozen main jets ...some 125s...132s...135s
$40 for all of it


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: some Dellorto stuff for sale (nopaddle)*

WTB carb setup for 1.8L 16v inside a mk1 rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Email me at [email protected] and let me know what you got! I gotta waste away my tax returns!!


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: some Dellorto stuff for sale (Fleischwagen)*

For Sale:
DTA P8 PRO System
Inlcudes:
Computer
Trigger Wheel
Crank Sensor
Wiring harness for 16v ( needs to be reconnected at firewall )
16v ITB maps
New Coil pack
Coil pack bracket

all you need to do is hookup the wires at the firewall and extend if needed. practically plug and play.
made 187whp and 167wtq on a 2.0 16v n/a motor.
$1000 shipped anywhere.
with 48mm TWM ITB's and fuel rail $1800 shipped anywhere.


_Modified by andrew1984 at 7:30 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: some Dellorto stuff for sale (andrew1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew1984* »_For Sale:
DTA P8 PRO System
Inlcudes:
Computer
Trigger Wheel
Crank Sensor
Wiring harness for 16v ( needs to be reconnected at firewall )
16v ITB maps
New Coil pack
Coil pack bracket

all you need to do is hookup the wires at the firewall and extend if needed. practically plug and play.
made 187whp and 167wtq on a 2.0 16v n/a motor.
$1000 shipped anywhere.
with 48mm TWM ITB's and fuel rail $1800 shipped anywhere.

_Modified by andrew1984 at 7:30 PM 2-26-2008_

That's a freaking smoking deal. I'll pass the word along, you'll sell that fast.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: some Dellorto stuff for sale (Shurls)*

WTB:
Everything for a carb setup on my 1.7, need carb, msd 6al ignition, manifold, fuelpump, fuelpump reg, I think? and whatever else, let me know what you got


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: some Dellorto stuff for sale (gogogadget)*

WTB : ABA DCOE manifold..


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Two Bike Carb Sets*

I've got 2 sets of bike carbs that I want to get rid of.
First one is a set of Keihin CVK40 (40mm) off of a kawasaki. They could use a little cleaning, but everything appears to be intact.
*$100 shipped*



















_Modified by Jetta2dr at 8:18 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Two Bike Carb Sets (Jetta2dr)*

FS:
2003 gixxer 750 throttle bodies
comes with TPS, rail, and injectors.
100 shipped

IM for pics


----------



## traderjay (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FS: gsxr 750 ITB's with manifold and fuel rail (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_you get everything left of the head. works mint!!! will throw in the throttle cable too if you want it.








$400 o.b.o.

_Modified by mk2core at 2:10 PM 2-9-2008_


I may be interested , you have IM


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

I have some Mikuni BS32SS CV carbs available if anyone is interested.
They are presumed to be functional. I was planning to rebuild them, just never got around to it and am moving on to other things. Some of the cap screws were all stripped, however, so I replaced everything with stainless steel allen bolts.
*SOLD*


























_Modified by [email protected] at 5:28 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Deutsche-Bag (Jan 8, 2004)

*16V Throttle body w/TPS*

FA: 16V throttle body w/TPS
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*

GSXR 1000 throttle bodies already modded for car use- make offer.


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

Mitsubishi turbo.
Volvo intercooler
Volvo blow off.
megasquirt 1 and Spark
16v fuel rail
30lbs injectors
external oil cooler.
Euro cam for 16v
asking
750obo or mk2 trade or Vr6?


----------



## peanjr (Sep 2, 2006)

WTT: My CIS set-up for your carb set-up (doesn't have to be powerful) my cis set-up consists of Audi 5K trottle body, ported intake manifold, gasket matched also, dubspeed intake pipe, and volvo lower airbox, and of course the lines, fuel dizzy, etc. pm me if you like to talk.


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FS: gsxr 750 ITB's with manifold and fuel rail (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_you get everything left of the head. works mint!!! will throw in the throttle cable too if you want it.








$400 o.b.o.

_Modified by mk2core at 2:10 PM 2-9-2008_

im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatwhiteheap (Feb 15, 2008)

*GSXR 1000 ITB SETUP*

*$220 SHIPPED* 
you get a G60 valve cover (cleaner look...needs to be stripped down and painted or polished), lower 2.0 ABA intake manifold, and the gsxr 1000 (4) ITB setup...has a bit of wire for the TPS sensor to be wired in...a hole in TB #1 for the GM coolant sensor, throttle mount has been modified to accept VW throttle cable...and also a polished cover for the ITB's that cover al the linkage and hoses
*$220 SHIPPED* 









































*$220 SHIPPED*


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Serpentine set up for 16v*

I have an _almost_ complete ABA serp setup for sale.
It comes with: 
90 amp Bosch alt
ABA alt bracket (un-cut)
Eurosport underdrive pulley machined down for 16v fitment
All correct factory hardware 
Serp belt - its cracking so you will need a new one (part number is still on there though & it is shorter due to the pulley)
all you need is a VR waterpump pulley (about 35-40bux new) and some time.
price change
250.00 OBO plus shipping from socal


















_Modified by Rubberband at 4:04 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: GSXR 1000 ITB SETUP (flatwhiteheap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flatwhiteheap* »_ *$220 SHIPPED* 
you get a G60 valve cover (cleaner look...needs to be stripped down and painted or polished), lower 2.0 ABA intake manifold, and the gsxr 1000 (4) ITB setup...has a bit of wire for the TPS sensor to be wired in...a hole in TB #1 for the GM coolant sensor, throttle mount has been modified to accept VW throttle cable...and also a polished cover for the ITB's that cover al the linkage and hoses
*$220 SHIPPED* 









































*$220 SHIPPED* 


sold


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*WTB: Full 16v Carb Setup*

Want to buy the full carb setup for my 1988 1.8L 16v. LMK What you have


----------



## VictoryNotVengeance (Nov 21, 2006)

*BRAND NEW Patatron Megasquirt ecu & harness*

I just got my Megasquirt stuff from Pat about a year later and have since fell out of VW's. It was ordered for a 2.0 16V running a distributor. Comes with the 12' wiring harness, MS CD, and pc tuning cable. This box DOES have the additional programmable relay output and launch control. I'd like $360 shipped...thats a loss of $80 to me and a year of emails...


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Extrudabody ITB's - 6cyl setup*

Selling a set of Extrudabody ITB's
It is setup for a 6cyl. I was going to use this on my VR6, but decided it was a bit over my head to finish








These are 45mm ITB's, Horns, weber style mounting plates, 6cylinder weldplate (90mm bore spacing), Air filters, linkages, throttle stop and cam, GM style TPS, fuel rail etc http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Asking 1100 Shipped OBO, I have over 1300 plus shipping in this.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

denso coilpacks . they came off of a bike but I cant remember what .


----------



## whitejdm (Sep 8, 2005)

Still Looking for a 2.0L 16v ITB setup with management!! no one has come through yet


----------



## caddygti (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (whitejdm)*

WTB: weber/dellorto downdraft carb and intake for counterflow 8v. Cash/paypal ready.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (caddygti)*

WTB: 16V intake manifold for a pair of dellorto sidedrafts.
Will pay a good price for a nice mani


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (mattinbend)*

sold*


_Modified by wantacad at 3:14 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_WTB: 16V intake manifold for a pair of dellorto sidedrafts.
Will pay a good price for a nice mani









im sent


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (mk2jerm)*

Megasquirt 1 v2.2 ECU with new uncut harness
ECU assembled and soldered by a master
$200 shipped inside the 48 /OBO

_Modified by OptimusGlen at 9:30 AM 4-10-2008_


_Modified by OptimusGlen at 9:51 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

MSI or MSII?


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

MS1


----------



## merkmiester (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

Anybody have anything for a ITB setup on a 04 BEV 2.0L?


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

NEW PRICE!!

well im selling my motor and buying a stock 1.6 cuz gas is killing me!! so here is my motor with the side drafts! im looking to get 1150obo for the set up Motor/carbs/Tranny i may part if i dont sell fast! maybe!
Motor: 1.8l 8v
port polished head 276 cam
and little more work
everything runs Great clutch is almost brand new about 600 miles on it shift really good any Q's IM me thanks

http://i41.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg

_Modified by vdub4life_89 at 12:05 AM 4-24-2008_

_Modified by vdub4life_89 at 6:27 PM 4-24-2008_


_Modified by vdub4life_89 at 10:41 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4life_89)*

sold!










_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 1:01 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## m1n1 (Jasper) (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Hey,
I am very interested in your JimStim, do you ship it to the Netherlands too?
Let me know how you want to do this.
Greets Jasper


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (m1n1 (Jasper))*

WTB: 34mm chokes for a 40 DHLA side draft dellortos


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

got a couple of MegaSquirt v3 boards id like to get rid of again

ill mod them to your liking, shoot me an IM


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

Need a MS stim or j-stim. Assembled or not.


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (ClownTrigger)*

fs: complete 16v intake manifold.


----------



## duct-tape (Dec 31, 2003)

*FV-QR*

sold


_Modified by duct-tape at 3:22 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys, i went to a Weber 32/36 carb in Jan. and i realized that most of the people who go to carbs have to run an electric fuel pump and a regulator.
I can get you mechanical fuel pumps for 8 valves so you don't have to use regulators or costly electric fuel pumps.
Since I have to drive to Mexico to get them, then i have to ship to you; I say 45 bux shipped each is good right? I get them for $33, and i'd flat rate them at $8.50 plus a lil gas for me.
I can also get BRAND NEW ignition harnesses for hall sender dizzy's, for either vac advance or timing computer applications. I've also used these harnesses to replace the fried or old and corroded harnesses in CIS cars AND i've used them in megasquirt applications.
Price for harness alone is $65 shipped and with a brand new ignition module $115 shipped.
And for everything i'd ask $150 shipped.
The fuel pumps mount in the "front" of your engine block, to the left of the oil filter flange using the same 2 allen head bolts that hold the little cover on.
(NOTE: these fuel pumps are for NON-ABA 8v's only)
The ignition harnessed however, will fit any hall sender distributor equipped engine. And the simple 3 wire installation(comes with wiring diagram) beats having to look for diagrams.
The harness is compatible with the msd units a lot of people use, as well as the timing computers. It will also work with the vaccum advance distributors and the digi2 style non-advance distributors.
So if you are in need of any of these parts, or have any questions, just send me an IM.

-Joe


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_Hey guys, i went to a Weber 32/36 carb in Jan. and i realized that most of the people who go to carbs have to run an electric fuel pump and a regulator.
I can get you mechanical fuel pumps for 8 valves so you don't have to use regulators or costly electric fuel pumps.
Since I have to drive to Mexico to get them, then i have to ship to you; I say 45 bux shipped each is good right? I get them for $33, and i'd flat rate them at $8.50 plus a lil gas for me.
I can also get BRAND NEW ignition harnesses for hall sender dizzy's, for either vac advance or timing computer applications. I've also used these harnesses to replace the fried or old and corroded harnesses in CIS cars AND i've used them in megasquirt applications.
Price for harness alone is $65 shipped and with a brand new ignition module $115 shipped.
And for everything i'd ask $150 shipped.
The fuel pumps mount in the "front" of your engine block, to the left of the oil filter flange using the same 2 allen head bolts that hold the little cover on.
(NOTE: these fuel pumps are for NON-ABA 8v's only)
The ignition harnessed however, will fit any hall sender distributor equipped engine. And the simple 3 wire installation(comes with wiring diagram) beats having to look for diagrams.
The harness is compatible with the msd units a lot of people use, as well as the timing computers. It will also work with the vaccum advance distributors and the digi2 style non-advance distributors.
So if you are in need of any of these parts, or have any questions, just send me an IM.

-Joe


BEST offer posted this year by far!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the12for12)*

For Sale:
16v Intake Manifold from a 89 GTI. 1.8L
$25+shipping
GSXR1000 ITB's
$250 shipped
Want To Buy:
Dual 45 Weber Setup for 16v.

Let me know!


----------



## mk1guy (Jan 28, 2007)

wheres the best place to get a 16v manifold for dual 40's short or long and what should i expect to pay. Thanx


----------



## allonemind (Jun 26, 2007)

WTB: dual weber set up to run ABA with solid lift head. Need whole deal: manifold & carbs.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (allonemind)*

i have had good luck with http://www.piercemanifolds.com. some of their manifolds are not listed on their website like the long, 2 piece one i have for my 16 valve. most are around $250


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (candm)*

SOLD


_Modified by ramdmc at 1:09 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (ramdmc)*

FS:
autotech 286 cam, new in box: 80 shipped
gixxer 750 42mm throttle bodies: 125 shipped
16v dizzy with hall-sender: 40 shipped
rebuilt solid lifter counterflow 8v (non air shroud) head from a rabbit GTI with Techtonics HD valve springs: 120 shipped
IM me with an email addy, and I'll send pics upon request


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ClownTrigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClownTrigger* »_Need a MS stim or j-stim. Assembled or not.
Still lookin. I could also use some ABF pistons on the cheap.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

WTB: dual weber DCOE to ABA manifold.


----------



## duct-tape (Dec 31, 2003)

FS:
CBR ITBs, silicone, and 16v flange








I have a fugly fuel rail too


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*FS: Hayabusa ITb's*

FS: Used Hayabusa ITB's 45mm plates
Have complete setup, injectors, tps, and harness
Ready to be setup for any 16v
*$175 Shipped*


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Extrudabody ITB's - 6cyl setup (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_Selling a set of Extrudabody ITB's
It is setup for a 6cyl. I was going to use this on my VR6, but decided it was a bit over my head to finish








These are 45mm ITB's, Horns, weber style mounting plates, 6cylinder weldplate (90mm bore spacing), Air filters, linkages, throttle stop and cam, GM style TPS, fuel rail etc http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Asking 1100 Shipped OBO, I have over 1300 plus shipping in this.

























































































still trying to sell these. Bump


----------



## surfer365 (Apr 9, 2008)

*WTB: full carb setup for 16V*

found!
Thanks










_Modified by surfer365 at 4:31 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: WTB: ABA carb manifold (psykokid)*

my buddy is looking for the lower intake manifold to bolt his weber 40's to. for a 16v.


----------



## mk1guy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

im changing direction and im selling my carb set up i was going to buy a manifold and use them on my abf, but not anymore. so for sale. 8v manifold, itg filter, webber 40's these carbs were barely ever used i had them in my rabbit and they might have 2k mile if that. i think 800 obo is fair. make offers if you think this is to high.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB: Weber 16V intake manifold
Need to mount my DCOE 45's on the new 16V.
Been hunting high and low for a decent price on a decent used intake that will fit the bill.
Anybody got one they want to part with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Weber Redline 8V manifold that I no longer need now. It was a pretty dirty casting when I started, but I cleaned it up. You would still want to do a little port work on your head to make it match up cleanly as the manifold ports are slightly bigger than the stock head intake ports. (they are like that from the factory)


----------



## slodub2 (May 11, 2008)

looking for 2 side draft carbs, 38mm or larger.
ignition components, (msd)
gnarly cams!!
possibly manifold
i have some random mk2 stuff id be willing to trade. i have a t3/t4 60 trim turbo with v-band flange, not sure what kind and less than 100 miles on it, greddy type s bov, and an intercooler..stock off of a grand prix.
im going to go through the garage and take pics of every thing later this after noon. 

























_Modified by slodub2 at 5:10 AM 7-5-2008_


_Modified by slodub2 at 12:52 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (slodub2)*

That's not a Garrett turbo.


_Quote, originally posted by *slodub2* »_looking for 2 side draft carbs, 38mm or larger.
ignition components, (msd)
gnarly cams!!
possibly manifold
i have some random mk2 stuff id be willing to trade. i have a garret t3/t4 60 trim turbo with v-band flange and less than 100 miles on it, greddy type s bov, and an intercooler..stock off of a grand prix.
im going to go through the garage and take pics of every thing later this after noon. 

























_Modified by slodub2 at 5:10 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (ClownTrigger)*

Sent him an IM about it already








Let's not get nasty in here.








This is the only friggen' remaining, civil FS forum on the 'Tex


----------



## slodub2 (May 11, 2008)

there i fixed it for now untill i look and see exactlly what kind it is. its my buddies and he posted it up


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (slodub2)*

is there still a 8v couterflow manifold for duel carbs for like a old rabbit or scricco i need one for my itb conversion


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

im lookin for a 16v weber carb setup








(MANIFOLD 40m weber carbs fuel pump etc..)
i got cash !!!!


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

_Modified by The Python at 6:24 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (The Python)*

2 DCOE 40MM 
























BEST OFFER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a great Saab dizzy with vac advance for 16v head. $40 shipped its in great shape


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I am selling my sds em3 with MSD. Comes with programmer, coil, book harness, pickup and pulley drilled for magnets, one magnet missing. everything pictured is included:









i will try to help as much as i can with answering questions, i didn't install it (my itbs came with different management) but it was on a running 16v turbo. and will take more pictures if wanted.
$700 shipped to the 48.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...75103
I also have Roland manifold for a 16V if interested


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

For sale:
16v distributor with hall-sender 30 shipped OBO
42mm gixxer t-bodies 100 shipped OBO
IM for pics
I NEED THESE GONE ASAP, MEANING I'll WHEEL AND DEAL
sorry for yelling










_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 5:31 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Sold


_Modified by Wraith04 at 8:24 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Rawland DCOE 16v manifold for sale. $200 I will ship too.


----------



## Eldorado56 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

i have a set of dellorto 45's that have never been used, 16v shorty carb manifold, and a new holley red fuel pump. it on craigslist right now with photos, check it out, prefer local sale
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

Not for sale at this time.


_Modified by evil-e at 12:45 PM 3/9/2009_


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

Where can I buy an 8v side draught manifold from?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (slayer00)*

Looking for an ABA manifold for some Dellortos. Are these all custom made or do they exist in some kind of production format?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

you can get them from rowland i think there is a link through http://extrudabody.com/ look here.


_Modified by Svedka at 1:40 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_you can get them from rowland i think there is a link through http://extrudabody.com/ look here.

_Modified by Svedka at 1:40 PM 7-26-2008_

thanks man







i just ordered.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*For Sale, 40mm Delortos*

SOLD


_Modified by Rabbitoncrack at 10:24 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Ligero (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (speedtek40)*

Full DTA EXP48 system setup for a 16V for sale. It comes with the harness, coilpack, sensors and sparkplug wires. Also comes with MSD tach adapter to make the tach work with the ECU.
$850obo
E48 EXP ECU Main Features
Full Ignition control and amplification for up to 4 cylinders distributorless, 8 cyl with distributor
Full fuel control of up to 16 injectors (staged and switchable on RPM in 2 banks )
Amplified Coils Support NEW
Compensation for air temp / water temp / MAP or barometric pressure on fuel AND ignition
Closed loop Lambda control
Turn off closed loop above TPS & RPM NEW
Full turbo pressure control variable by RPM with overboost protection
Manifold Pressure as main load NEW
Full single gear traction control (launch control)
Steering wheel button controlled start line RPM limit
Full power shift cut
Temperature dependant Idle speed control via PWM valve (shared second bank of injectors)
Auxiliary output switchable on RPM / water temp / manifold pressure (shared turbo control)
Dedicated shift light output
Dedicated Tacho output
Two stage main RPM limiter
Dedicated fuel pump control
Full startup fuelling map
Improved idle speed control NEW
Throttle transient enrichment map
Self test facilities for ignition and injection
Sensor diagnostics and peak recording
Real time mapping, no EPROM's required, PC only or PC+Dyno Control Box
Voltage in warning limits during Mapping NEW
Software programmable for most crank wheels (BMW, Ford, GM, Porsche, Renault, Honda Blackbird, Rover, VW, 361, 602 etc.)
All main 3D maps (20 x 14) have user programmable break points on throttle and RPM
Max. RPM 14,000 


_Modified by Ligero at 11:28 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FOR SALE
DCOE 45s w/16v manifold
MSD Ign.
fuel pressure regulator
carter electric fuel pump
$650 BO 
CAR WAS RUNNING AND DRIVING STRONG
parting out for a new motor build im working on 
also incl.
Brand new 16v OE wire set
crank trigger
brand new synchrometer tool


_Modified by marcm at 6:25 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

WTB
45mm x ~90mm air horns for jenvey itb's (x4)
I know this is a long shot, but my 130mm's are a bit long. I'm interested in a short airbox as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

sold. 
thank u


_Modified by volkstypeone at 1:07 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*

FS: 16v fuel rail
Is item you see on ebay powder coated black
Was on car for about 2yrs with zero leaks or issues
*$75 Shipped*


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*

FS: 16v early t-body (2 piece model)
Ported and polished between butterflys
Has Ford 5.0 TPS mounted to it (costs $8 for replacement) and comes with pigtail
Was used for about 2yrs on vehicle with zero problems
Perfect for turbo cars due to 2 peice design and can run the BBM adaptor to 3" hose
*$200 Shipped*


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

8v counterflow dual carb setup FS:
I'm going a different carbed route, so my current setup is up for grabs. The buyer will get the manifold, linkage, throttle cable bracket, CIS-E 8v ignition/knock sensor, micro switch bracket, mounting gaskets, and syncrometer. The carbs are currently running on a 1.8L, 10:1 motor, and are jetted accordingly. Here are some pics, and vids of the car/engine/carbs:
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lep0bwRXPRI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbVdLZZU7Tk
I'm looking for $500 for the full setup...and no, I will not part it out.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

8v counterflow manifold 150$

email [email protected]


----------



## gospeed-racer (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt v.1 plus ITB's $300 shipped (VictoryNotVengeance)*

Looks like a great deal, IM sent...


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

GSXR 750 ITBs- these have already been modded for a 4 cylinder motor. $110 shipped.


----------



## blanco_vw (Oct 10, 2006)

R1 carbs still available? $110 paypal shipped to CT?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

WTB: 16V Twin DCOE Carb manifold. Preferably UNMOLESTED. IE: Not ported.


----------



## blanco_vw (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Payment sent. Sweet deal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (blanco_vw)*

WTB
set of four used velocity stacks.
I need the type with a flange not the style that slides into the body
Used, corroded, rusty is a plus


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3936990
SDS standalone with harness programmer and 16v pulley drilled for magnets (one missing)
$700 shipped OBO


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*WTB 34-36 MM DCOE 40 chokes*

I wanna play around w/ the top end a bit so I was hoping someone has some chokes for sale. I was interested in 34-36mm if anyone has em'


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: WTB 34-36 MM DCOE 40 chokes (Rubberband)*

WTB- complete 1.8L 16v ITB or dual carb setup


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: WTB 34-36 MM DCOE 40 chokes (Scirocko)*

*WTB*a cheap wide band?


----------



## volkstypeone (Jan 2, 2006)

1600 $$$$$$$$$$
16v with dual 45 weber's.
msd 6AL 
carter fuel pump
abf water neck

What it needs-----
fuel pump needs to be installed, and msd needs 12v and power.
and tune.

'91 GLI close-ratio 5-spd
Lightened flywheel - Stg II clutch
Poly bushings
H&R Race springs w/ Bilstien Sports
Neuspeed rear sway & front lower tie-bar
custom upper tie-bar
dyansty headlights 
badgeless gril
Calway Turbos exhaust w/ Magnaflow muffler and hollowed cat
Porsche 924 steering wheel
custom front spoiler [duckbill]'

have turbo,bov,intercooler, oil cooler, and all the CIS parts.

Bought new at Everly VW in Salem as a Calway Turbo car. 
just passed DEQ!!
has good tags.
clean title
car does not run.
CAR DID RUN WELL BEFOR THE SWAP. dont have money to finish
need car. parents want the car out of the house
comes with set of panasport knock off's.
CASH.


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

Baby Dellorto FRD 34B's with custom counterflow 8v manifold...
looking for $650 shipped OBO


----------



## vwkamshaft (Feb 3, 2007)

WTB ITBS for a 1.8 16v


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

FS:
assembled Megasquirt 2.2
relay bored
stimulator
wiring harness
$300+shipping


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Passat 16V Automatic Throttle Body - Needed for 16V SEM, Megasquirt, etc $60*

*SOLD*
This throttle body is off a southern car (GA) and is corrosion-free and in great shape. I have verfied that the throttle position sensor (TPS) is operating correctly. This is a must-have to convert any of the 16V engines to stand alone since only the Passat automatics had the TPS.
Comes with a long pigtail, bolts, and attached vacuum hose
$60 shipped



















































_Modified by mjleamy at 9:20 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Zoolander)*

i have a pair (2) of solex DHH40 carbs with NIB rebuild kits. and MSD timing computer. this setup was on a past project and now i have moved on to diesel so i currently dont need these
*MANIFOLD NOT INCLUDED*


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

How much for the timing controll?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*help fund my Dcoe ITB's*

updated


_Modified by Svedka at 11:26 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: help fund my Dcoe ITB's (Svedka)*

i have an EFI-ready setup that i used with both digi1 and megasquirt before i went with the itb's. its basically everything intake-wise that you need minus injectors and throttle body, just reuse your isv and intake-to-isv hose. the setup will include:
corrado vr6 airbox with k&n filter + associated 16v intake boots etc
big bore intake with co-pot bung welded on (can use a factory plug to seal it up)
42mm intake manifold drilled and tapped for vacuum fittings including coldstart block off plate
eurospeed 16v efi fuel rail with 3-bar fpr with about 50 miles on it
can provide an auto passat 16v throttle body for extra $$ if needed.
*$200 obo.*

basically makes your engine bay look like this:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: help fund my Dcoe ITB's (mk2dubbin)*

FOR SALE
GSXR 750 ITB's. These are spaced out or you can change spacing with more or less washers depending on your manifold. Included are the stock bike injectors, TPS sensor and harness for that. The one throttle plate has some markings in it which reflects the price but otherwise they are in good usable condition. Use for parts for your set or use as is complete!
Price $75 + shipping.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: help fund my Dcoe ITB's (d-bot)*

WTB: ABA carb manifold for OER/Weber sidedraft carbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw16vfreak (Jan 8, 2007)

*TRADE ANY ONE?*

GONE


_Modified by vw16vfreak at 4:34 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TRADE ANY ONE? (vw16vfreak)*

*SOLD*
New Knocksense, stand alone knock sensing, can be used with Megasquirt for timing retard. Includes wiring, shielded wire, and LED, everything but the bosch sensor. $65 shipped to the lower 48









_Modified by Wraith04 at 5:38 PM 10-10-2008_


_Modified by Wraith04 at 6:27 AM 10-12-2008_


----------



## vwduck (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*

You got any pics anywhere of all this stuff? Particularly with it installed. 
and what the muff is a megasquirt?
thanks in advance, yo


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looking for some 45mm bike ITBs 46mm could work as well. ie. gsxr 750


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (volkstypeone)*

WTT:
My H&R Ultra Ultra Lows for your: 
Complete 16v carb or ITB setup (pref carb)
Coils have been used only two summers and sell for 1300-1400 new if you can even find them. 
Also have Motronic everything and 50mm intake manifold. 


_Modified by Justin 123 at 7:26 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Justin 123)*

nononono


_Modified by Svedka at 10:57 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_WTT:
My H&R Ultra Ultra Lows for your: 
Complete 16v carb or ITB setup (pref carb)
Coils have been used only two summers and sell for 1300-1400 new if you can even find them. 
Also have Motronic everything and 50mm intake manifold. 

_Modified by Justin 123 at 7:26 PM 9-23-2008_

coilover fs thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042709


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*WTB:Complete 16v or 8v dual carb set up*

Looking for a complete set up for a 8v cis or 16v crossflow


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TRADE ANY ONE? (Wraith04)*

GSXR750 ITB's, 1 5/8" into 2" throats. $100OBO plus shipping


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TRADE ANY ONE? (Wraith04)*

edited


_Modified by sinfulrides14 at 12:46 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: TRADE ANY ONE? (sinfulrides14)*

for sale carter 4070 fuel pump, mounted but never used. 60.00 shipped to lower 48.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just a bump and another try...

_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_WTT:
My H&R Ultra Ultra Lows for your: 
Complete 16v carb or ITB setup (pref carb)
Coils have been used only two summers and sell for 1300-1400 new if you can even find them. 
Also have Motronic everything and 50mm intake manifold. 

_Modified by Justin 123 at 7:26 PM 9-23-2008_

coilover fs thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042709


----------



## jarysidekick (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Suzuki GSXR ITBs for Sale. (PASHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASHAT* »_Have a set of ITBs from a 1999 Suzuki GSXR 750. Complete with injectors, fuel rail and TPS. $125.00 plus shipping.
Here are picts:
























Please contact me with any questions.
Edit - Dec 5, 2007 THESE ARE STILL AVAILABLE! Nice 1991 Suzuki GSXR with injectors, FPR and TPS!!!

_Modified by PASHAT at 1:00 PM 12-5-2007_

Pashat, do you still have these? How much? Can you ship to Puerto Rico (zip 00602)?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Suzuki GSXR ITBs for Sale. (jarysidekick)*

SM4/500r cdi
All brand new $2500 obo








Jim


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

gixxer 750 TB's 80 SHIPPED FIRM


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified.*

SOLD


_Modified by adrian8426 at 9:36 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (adrian8426)*

old



_Modified by Svedka at 10:58 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (adrian8426)*

sold!


































_Modified by D-Gti vr6 at 9:09 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Justin 123)*

Another shot...

_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_WTT:
My H&R Ultra Ultra Lows for your: 
Complete 16v carb or ITB setup (pref carb)
Coils have been used only two summers and sell for 1300-1400 new if you can even find them. 
Also have Motronic everything and 50mm intake manifold. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042709


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (Svedka)*

WTB!
COMPLETE CARB SETUP WANTED. LINKAGE, CARBS, MANIFOLD, IGNITION, FUELING


----------



## iONLYnowVW'S (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (Wizard-of-OD)*

Weber DCOE 40 side draft carbs with counterflow manifold on NOS.
Bottle and brackets, lines, nos controller, distributor, filters, tach, head temp gauge.
$1300 obo


----------



## jurgis_L (May 19, 2008)

WTB ITBS like GSXR 750 ITB's or similar from seller, who can ship them to me, to Latvia


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_WTB: 16V Twin DCOE Carb manifold. Preferably UNMOLESTED. IE: Not ported.

Back on this, I still need one...


----------



## jurgis_L (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jurgis_L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jurgis_L* »_WTB ITBS like GSXR 750 ITB's or similar from seller, who can ship them to me, to Latvia


now I have ITB's from 2001 GSXR 750, but I need intake manifold for them...
so:
WTB: Crossflow Intake manifold for ITB or Webber from ABA


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

I have an assembled working Megasquirt I (v3 board i think it has been so long since i got it but i know it can do spark and all that jazz), Wiring harness, Bosche injector plugs, and Stim board all for sale, all is brand new never used. (except stim to test MS of course)
I also have some TWM ITBs for sale they are the weber style. they have everything needed (Fuel rail, TPS, linkage, bosch injectors from a 2L turbo saab motor, ect.) except manifold and FPR. 

For everything i am asking $1500
$500 for MS setup
$1000 for ITB setup
Pm me you're Email for Pics



_Modified by shadylurker at 11:25 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*WTT: REcaro Trophy for carb set-up*

Also for sale for $180 but I want a carb set-up.


























_Modified by Passatboy101 at 5:20 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## SikRoko (Oct 14, 2008)

For Sale/Trade:
CIS system for a 1.8L 8V, including the fuel pump, ECU, and related wiring from the ECU to the engine.
Will trade for a pair of Solex or similar single barrel carbs or a single DCOE, DHLA, or similar style carb. Just has to fit my DCOE style intake. Can be in need of a rebuild, not afraid of working on it.
Will sell the system for $250. Shipping open if buyer/trader pays extra.
Email me for best response at [email protected]
Call me for fastest response at 804 892-0565, but before 10 PM EST every day except Wednesdays. Wednesdays before 5pm EST and then from 8:30-10PM EST.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (SikRoko)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4092330
running msns-e


----------



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

*16V Carb Setup*

Looking For a 16V carb setup under $1000, is that realistic?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

_Modified by Svedka at 1:44 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*WTT: MY EUROSHIZZNITS FOR YOUR ITB'S!!!*

I've got tons of Euro-stuff but no ITB's. This makes me saaad!
So if you have a nice setup, Badgers or equal setup preferred, I'm in for trades.
I've got mk2 parts mainly. 
Big 50mm intakes for 16v gti engines, gti tails, Votex consoles, CL Consoles, the whole shebang!
Lemme know what y0u have and we'll see if we can trade! 
Thanks a bunch!








Oh...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: WTT: MY EUROSHIZZNITS FOR YOUR ITB'S!!! (Breadfan5968)*

sold


_Modified by Svedka at 10:40 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (D-Gti vr6)*

i can't believe i am doing this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4140037
please post replies in the for sale thread of the engine section, i do not follow this thread too closely.


----------



## Rigamortis Rex (Mar 16, 2005)

*((Brand New Weber Carburetor Kits))*

We are a Redline Weber Dealer and can supply just about any carburetor kit,
1.6-1.7-1.8-2.0-- 8V, and 16V
DCOE, DGV, Manifolds, full kits
also kits for air cooled VW's and Porsche's










Northwest European Autoworks
2101 Queen St. Bellingham WA, 98229
360 715 3876
[email protected]











_Modified by Rigamortis Rex at 10:58 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

GSXR 600 itbs
selling for $120 shipped or best offer


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (D-Gti vr6)*

I have my E6X ecu and comeplete wiring harness for your 1.8t up for sale. It will be pretty much plug and play other than wiring up your fuel pump and 12v ignition. This is ideal for putting a 1.8t in a mk2,mk3 or when going big turbo on your mk4. It comes complete with every plug and all the harness is loom and shrink wrapped professionally. Has been on the car for maybe 5000 miles. The reason for selling is im putting a vr6 in the car and going with the E11v2. I have over $2000 into this setup.
























Asking price is $1300 shipped


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt I PCB 2.2 Spark-n-Extra with 4Bar MAP Sensor, modified. (broke_rado)*

SOLD


_Modified by bonesaw at 5:26 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## 91turbo (Mar 9, 2003)

*Complete ITB setup **new price** $600 shipped to your door*

I have a complete setup:
BlitzRennsport/MS v2.2 ECU
BlitzRennsport mini relay board
DB cable
Wiring harness adapted to CEII
new air temp sensor
new water temp sensor
BlitzRennsport billet sensor adaptors
GSXR ITB's welded directly to intake (no hoses), shaved and ported
rebuilt 1.8T injectors
new injector cups and o-rings
modified BBM fuel rail (tucks under ITB's)
3.5 Bar FPR
everything is brand new. the car was run and wrecked after completion. i previously had everything for sale, but deployed to iraq in the middle of the sale. everything is now off the car and ready to ship for christmas. the most plug and play setup for the money. pictures below speak for themselves. clears the factory 16V water neck and alternator with ease. alot of time went into the ITB's to make them look better than the usual hose and clamps. you get all the good stuff for half the price

































































_Modified by 91turbo at 2:01 PM 12-10-2008_

_Modified by 91turbo at 8:05 PM 12-26-2008_


_Modified by 91turbo at 7:16 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*wanted: velocity stacks for dellorto dhla 40's*

need a set of 4 velocity stacks for dellorto dhla 40's. 
prefer the "short" stacks, about 1 - 2 inches long. 
let me know what you have - pm me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (16vscooter)*

i am currently looking into all of this
dont want to make empty promises but if i can do it for myself, and share the cost!
i will keep you posted


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

FS: All from http://www.diyautotune.com had it installed into my mk3 vr running dist, and single coil. But never tuned it and my plans have changed. 
1- MS2 V3.57 w/Blk case 
1- premade harness, some wires were shortened but can easily lengthen them again if they need to be made longer.
Would like to get $410 shipped IM me if interested


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Bought.


_Modified by Justin 123 at 11:12 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

i will trade a 91 jetta coupe for a full aba carb setup. i know they dont make kits but if anyone has all the parts i will need to make it work then my jetta coupe is yours... by the way its cleans and the carbs are going on my shaved bay project so make them clean too!


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

WTB, 16v itb setup, itbs and manifold


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (slayer00)*

FS: SDS EM-4E standalone injection... for 4 cyl. new and never used. 
Looking for around $900-$950...
SDS build spec:
Engine type/cylinders: 2.0L 8v 4 cylinder
Injector spacing/impedance/flow rate: 4", high impedence, 42 lbs
Extra options: backlit LCD, knock sensing without sensor, fuel pump relay
System required: EM4-E/MSD
Temperature sensors: Bosch water cooled sensor with Bosch intake air sensor
Wiring lengths: standard


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

SOLD!


_Modified by Mstadt at 4:04 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Justin 123)*

GSXR 750 ITBs modded for a 4 cyl. Make offer.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a set of 40 DCOE's and counterflow manifold for sale in my sig, pics and details in the link, thanks


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WTB: Fuel banjo fittings for DCOE. Need the T and the L.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

you can get them from weber carbs direct.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thumpergtivw)*

FS: 6 velocity stacks
2.25 inlet 
4" mouth
6 1/2 long
and one is cut to 5"
Got them for velocity-of-sound.com
paid $36 each
selling for *$25 each* plus shipping 
and I will break up the set


















_Modified by killacoupe at 2:01 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## rg33fv (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

hey, i am workin on a msns-e setup right now for an 8v 1.8. currently having problems with getting a tach signal to work with the stim. have done the jumpers as per diyautotune. and no luck. can you give me any useful info/ schematics on getting this thing to work?? 
thanks!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FS: GSXR 750 ITB setup + 16v lower intake manifold 100 shipped, already spaced to fit 16v runners
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=












_Modified by yeayeayea at 11:53 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TRADE ANY ONE? (sinfulrides14)*

got what i was looking for 


_Modified by sinfulrides14 at 12:43 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

MS1 V3.0 setup for a distributor VR6 and tuned by KP Performance for a base tune on a stock VR - ECU works great, just needs to be calibrated for your TPS sensor and its ready to go - $300 shipped 
The relay board that was ran with the setup $50 or the whole package for $325 shipped



_Modified by builtgti at 8:14 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

innovative wideband with all wires and gauge, only hooked up once but never ran, still has original box and cd everything is there, $220 shipped FIRM!


----------



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (builtgti)*

wide band is sold


----------



## eurojunkman (Jul 11, 2007)

Need 8v counterflow manifold. No linkage required, Already have 40 Drla carbs. Just need a manifold. Name your price. Thanks


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (builtgti)*

I have these 04 yamaha R6 663 thottlebodys with tps, injectors rail, fpr and throttle cable, not sure if anyone can use these but 
*$95 shipped*they are 38mm

















_Modified by turbobunny007 at 9:22 PM 2-3-2009_


_Modified by turbobunny007 at 9:23 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have a LC-1 Wideband controller and sensor... need to get $180 shipped usps priority. I had this hooked up to my mk3 vr that i was trying to megasquirt which didnt work out. this was used for like 20 mins tops. No wires were shortened or anything.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3aba20vt)*

I am looking for a complete mega squirt setup for my 16v itb. I will buy a new one if nothing is offered soon, but if anyone is selling theres now as long as it works and has no issues ill grab it off you if i can save a few bucks. Just shoot me an im if you have somthing. thanks


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*TEC3 stuff*

Brand new TEC3 6cyl coils. These are just the coils on a plate and could easily be used on most any SEM ignition system.
















$99 shipped
And a brand new unterminated TEC3 harness
















$99 Shipped
Both for $175 shipped


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: WTT: MY EUROSHIZZNITS FOR YOUR ITB'S!!! (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_I've got tons of Euro-stuff but no ITB's. This makes me saaad!
So if you have a nice setup, Badgers or equal setup preferred, I'm in for trades.
I've got mk2 parts mainly. 
Big 50mm intakes for 16v gti engines, gti tails, Votex consoles, CL Consoles, the whole shebang!
Lemme know what y0u have and we'll see if we can trade! 
Thanks a bunch!








Oh...


----------



## dubcraftee (Apr 28, 2005)

Mikuni 44 For Sale. 500 + shipping for the pair
For sale are the carbs featured below. I purchased them a while ago with good intentions, however things changed as they often do. When i bought them they had been freshly rebuilt and when i received them i tore one down and found everything to be in wonderful condition. there isn't a hint of gasoline on these babies. I would like 500 for the pair. Also I'd Prefer to sell them as a set, rather than split them up. If they are to be split, I will sell for 300 a piece plus shipping. I would like to get rid of these as quickly as possible. 
Thanks. 
Marshall
Also, feel free to ask any questions as needed.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*WTB MSD 6A and 8980*

Looking for MSD 6A and 8980 for 16v dual 45 set up. Thanks
hick


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: WTB MSD 6A and 8980 (hick)*

I have decided to go a different direction with my car so these are for sale. 
This setup includes pretty much everything to swap your car to carbs. 
Heres the list: 
- A pair of Matched clean Italian DCOE45 carbs with new floats jets ETC. 
- Chadil crossflow manifold with vacuum manifold for brake booster. 
- Weber Redline throttle linkage(the best) 
- High volume low pressure pump 
- Italian filter and regulator combo(best you can get) 
- Mechanical advance distributor with electronic ignition integrated 
- Velocity stacks 
- Selection of jets, chokes and complete jet drill set. 
- Extrudeabody filter socks 
-probably some other stuff I have forgotten that will be included. 
Setup is on my car so can be seen and heard running(sounds amazing)if local. This setup has probably less than 500km on it on my dry day summer only car so needless to say it is practically brand new. 
Gonna start with a price of $1500 CAD Plus shipping for the whole kit. Would like to sell the whole thing together, but if you dont need some small stuff I will consider it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

F.S. 
passat throttle body with TPS + rocco throttle cable bracket. $55 obo
only issue is that the top linkage part that holds the end of the cable broke off. I can put on the ball end linkage piece from a rabbit TB if desired.








the manifold is also for sale its polished ported and the tb area is back welded and ground ALL the way out to accept mk2 throttle bodies. 
I also have a cold start block off plate on there if desired the odd marks are where the clear coat is chipping off the manifold
$100 


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:29 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## 2brown4u (Nov 19, 2008)

WTB carb intake manifold for 8v


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (2brown4u)*









How much for the PK?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

sorry its not mine these are pics from the previous owner. I have some bmx junk but nothing old and rare that you would desire.


----------



## TerryBogart (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

WTB: ITB complete setup for ABA 8v.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (TerryBogart)*









$*135* CAN plus shipping (which won't be much...it's not very heavy).
Rowland single DCOE/DHLA/Mikuni/Solex manifold. It's been filed down already, so it's now a bolt-on manifold, no kerjiggling involved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

For Sale:
megasquirt relay board (assembled) - $70 shipped
v2.2 stimulator (assembled) - $50 shipped
for both ill do $100 shipped


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (wkelly93)*

VW throttle body with TPS. Fits any 8v counterflow or 16v manifold.
came off of a 91 california digi fox. $50+sh
great for megasquirt or SEM.
shipping from 30720


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

I picked these up to put on my Rocco, but have to many projects going at one time. These are freshly rebuilt Solex ADDHE 40's with a DBilas cast manifold. What you see is what you get. Price is $450 OBO, I would trade for some 4x100 15/16 inch wheels. Sportmaxx with low offsets would be perfect.


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*dellortos 45*

up for sale 550 shipped in the lower 48. rebuilt carbs.just the carbs are for sale right now.. no manifold 
http://i14.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

Cold Start block off plates.
$5 shipped in US.


----------



## TerryBogart (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (Justin 123)*

WTB: Anything for an MK3 8V ITB project. looking for ITB's, ecu, filters, already have lower manifold. thanks


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TerryBogart* »_WTB: Anything for an MK3 8V ITB project. looking for ITB's, ecu, filters, already have lower manifold. thanks


pm'd you, i have a megasquirt ecu that i might want to part w/...


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

WTB: 16v Carb kit or any pieces you may have to help me start putting together a kit. Looking for
-16v Manifold
-Weber 40's or 45's or similar/linkage
-FPR
-MSD 8980
-MSD 6a
-Alternator relocation bracket and alternator
-Electric SLIM type radiator fan
-288 cams
-16v header
-etc.
cash in hand


----------



## VRsixed (Oct 25, 1999)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (builtgti)*

FS: SDS EM-3D 6F Standalone Engine Management for 12V VR6 Application

SOLD


_Modified by VRsixed at 10:31 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## GoTimeInc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (VRsixed)*

*SOLD*


_Modified by GoTimeInc at 8:13 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^^^^^PM'd


----------



## chase223 (Sep 26, 2007)

WTB 8v carb setup!


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (chase223)*

looking for "mountable" 4 cyl itb set up. basically i am looking for an affordable itb set up that has some kind of "boltable" mounting setup rather than a silicon tube and tube clamp set up as i am trying something a bit different for the 2.5 motor.


----------



## tbeck (Sep 12, 2004)

*FS: GSXR 600cc Throttle Bodies*

GSXR 600cc Throttle Bodies
I believe they are 2004?. Have fuel rail and injectors in place.
Price is $50FIRM+shipping.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*wanted - dellorto chokes*

wanted - 36 or 38 mm chokes for Dellorto DHLA 40's. 
have some 32's to trade, or i'll buy yours outright. 
pm me.


----------



## eurojunkman (Jul 11, 2007)

Need a Intake Manifold for dual sidedrafts on a counterflow 8 valve. let me know a price asap


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

*HAltech e8*

sold!!!!
_Modified by GREASE-MONKEY at 8:38 AM 3-15-2009_


_Modified by GREASE-MONKEY at 5:43 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

Sold!! Thanks!!


_Modified by deepgrooves74 at 5:00 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## diddle. (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (deepgrooves74)*

Sent you an IM about the mikunis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Super T (Jan 27, 2007)

Want to buy: Looking for ITB set up for 12v OBD1 VR6. Looking for everything I need to get it done. Would like to buy throttle bodies and manifold as one unit.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (deepgrooves74)*

All IMs replied to...
Thanks for the interest!!
CJ


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*For sale: Mikuni 40mm carbs with Manifold $500 plus Shipping*

All IMs replied to...
Thanks for the interest!!
CJ


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: For sale: Used Weber 40 DCOE carbs, linkage, and manifold 400*

set of weber 40 DCOE carbs with linkage
Just took these off my 2.0 8V counterflow set up. Will ship but you pay. Took off because I am doing a 16V swap ( I hope) with 45's. 
Pay Pal only.

_Modified by hick at 11:00 PM 3-20-2009_


_Modified by hick at 8:12 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

*For sale: GSXR 750 ITBs and Velocity of Sound stacks*

I decided to go turbo instead of ITBs on my 16v project. 

GSXR750 ITBs (50mm inlet / 42mm outlet) with spacers and longer threaded rod to match the 16v mani spacing included. 
1/16" NPT (I believe) ss plugs you can use to plug the secondary throttle linkage holes (the holes are not tapped).
*STACKS SOLD*
$110 obo plus ship for the ITBs. Paypal only.
























Dan




_Modified by juicedz4 at 5:29 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: For sale: GSXR 750 ITBs and Velocity of Sound stacks (juicedz4)*

WTB velocity stacks for gsxr 1000 itbs


----------



## Velvetchrist (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: For sale: GSXR 750 ITBs and Velocity of Sound stacks (vwjunkie42)*

WTB a complete 16v carb setup with mani 
IM me


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: For sale: GSXR 750 ITBs and Velocity of Sound stacks (Velvetchrist)*

imed you ^


----------



## eurojunkman (Jul 11, 2007)

Need 8v counterflow intake manifold for dual sidedraft carbs. Let me know a price Need ASAP. Thanks


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (eurojunkman)*

*SOLD*


_Modified by sinfulrides14 at 3:16 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## silverhase (May 25, 2003)

I'm looking for a MSII V3. Kit or assembled doesn't matter! Have the cash in hand! If it matters to anyone, it will be for my Audi Coupe GT 5 cylinder!


_Modified by silverhase at 4:35 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*FS 2000 GSXR 1000 throttle bodies 200 OBO*

2000 GSXR 1000 throttle bodies 200 OBO
Bought these a few months ago, they were taken apart when I bought them to change the spacing. I brought the box home and never did anything with them. They are most of the way assembled, and come with all parts needed. You will have to adjust the spacing depending on your project anyway. Got them for 200.00, I’m looking to get $200 back, but I’m open to offers. Need them gone. Also comes with fuel rail and pressure regulator











_Modified by 1dot8t at 8:16 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_2 DCOE 40MM 
























BEST OFFER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Still up for sale make a good offer.


----------



## Ironzey (May 17, 2002)

*16v throttel bodies*

I've got 2 available with plugs.
















$50 each. 


_Modified by Ironzey at 10:06 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ironzey)*

Well life threw me a curveball so I'm going to abandon my carbed ABA project.








Looking to sell this all off as one package
Rowland manifold mounts dual DCOE's
TT 276 cam
TT HD valve springs
TT lightweight lifters
$600 plus shipping
retainers in pic have been sold











_Modified by wantacad at 11:55 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## Super T (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (wantacad)*

Looking for 2(will buy 4 for fair price) GSXR 750 Throttle bodies. Year range is 2000 ish. The only identifiable number on the ones I have is 35F4 QJU sounds like a part number to me but I could be wrong. I dont need any sensors or fuel rails etc. Let me know if you have something.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Super T)*

Manifold *SOLD*
Redline-Weber EFI Fuel pressure regulator, housing, mount, and fittings. Also came with the ITB setup i bought, not using this either. $75 + shipping.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by secondgen at 12:33 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Bahn Brenner Billet 16V Fuel Rail Kit w/FPR adapter, NEW never used $120 shipped*

sold! thx vortex 



_Modified by OGVW at 6:27 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

sold


_Modified by Rev Jerry at 7:22 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Big Bore T-Body for 8v or 16v cars running SEM*

Bored and sleeved primary. Good condition. Used on Audi V6 STaSIS Racecars $75 shipped
email [email protected]

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

well over 7k in parts...
it has:
g60 front brakes/carriers with brembo rotors
mk3 rear calipers
recaro (cloth manual) interior
thule roof rack(s)
megasquirt 1 v3 distributorless setup
wideband controller/sensor
2.5" exhaust with flowmaster muffler
16" wheels with recent 205/40/16
lowered about 2" (will want to do something with suspension - cut springs - but not extreme - it rode and handled fine for us)
the body is great - no rust - the banana lights have been shaved - the front drivers handle is now an audi 100 unit - the rear driver handle has been shaved. we havent gottena round to shaving the passenger side handles. mono wiper conversion - works great.
5 speed tranny (about 40k miles) from mk3 jetta
and now the engine...
the engine is not in the car. it is almost finished, but the longblock is done and assembled. it is an early aba bottom end with a 9a top end. metal headgaskets and arp headstuds hold it together. the head was completely gone through by a local machine shop. It comes with a set of 550 cc injectors and a modified 1.8t fuel rail. We have a SRI about 75% complete - everything but the throttle body end is done (even clearanced it for the 1.8t fuel rail - this guy know how to weld aluminum). A full 3" intercooler piping kit with good THICK weldable aluminum with reinforced SILICONE boots and stainless t-style hose clamps along with an ebay intercooler, BOV and wastegate (to control boost on the cold side - yes that works with a supercharger) A 3rd gen eaton supercharger with a 3rd gen prototype bracket - not a hack job - the supercharger has teflon coated rotors and a sqaured off intake port (this was pulled from a low miles ford). 
I will throw in a very used 9a bottom end, more interior, engine, ect parts for interested partys. I need to sell this to get started on my notchback - i have TONS of water cooled parts in my shop - and you are welcome to dig through them, but im not going to try to sell them individually here.. I am basically going back from watercooled to aircooled, so if you have anything aircooled for trade, let me know. 
I am looking for 3500 for everything i just mentioned. if you are even slightly interested, please call me at 971-404-2288 and i will go into more detail and we can talk specifics..
here is a pic of the car - for views - still has these wheels, but they have been painted flat black - the car needs paint, a hood and front bumper skin to look like this again..








here is a pic of the engine..








more pics found here..
http://www.wolfpackvw.com/gall...um=15
oh - car also has a nice panasonic mp3 player deck with a nice set of mids and a couple 10" jl 10w3 (older better ones)


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean*

I have up for sale a matched pair of dcoe 40 mm weber sidedrafts. I have these on my race car currently. They were recently rebuilt and maybe have 20 passes on them. I fully gurantee these to run perfect. There is nothing at all wrong with them. I am planning on making some changes to my setup and switch to a aba head and would consider trading for 45's and a crossflow intake. I am selling the carbs, soft mount kit with all the pieces, gloss black powder coated counterflow intake. The intake is tapped for direct port NOS, and has a vacuum port on the end for the brake booster. I will provide plugs for the NOS holes. $600OBO


_Modified by thumpergtivw at 8:47 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 Weber 45mm DCOE Carbs with an airbox and throttle linkage. These are Italiian ball bearing throttle shaft carbs that were just removed from a 1.8L 8V race engine (we went EFI). They have 38mm chokes and are in excellent condition. $550 plus shipping. Also for sale is a Rowland 8V intake maifold for the carbs. $200 plus shipping or $700 takes everthing, Pictures are available, email [email protected] PayPal is ok. Carbs are sold Intake is still available


_Modified by Prof315 at 1:44 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

BUMP


----------



## mikeyp0771 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_2 Weber 45mm DCOE Carbs with an airbox and throttle linkage. These are Italiian ball bearing throttle shaft carbs that were just removed from a 1.8L 8V race engine (we went EFI). They have 38mm chokes and are in excellent condition. $550 plus shipping. Also for sale is a Rowland 8V intake maifold for the carbs. $200 plus shipping or $700 takes everthing, Pictures are available, email [email protected] PayPal is ok.

will this setup work on a ABA motor? if so im interested


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (mikeyp0771)*

will this setup work on a ABA motor? if so im interested 
The manifold is for a counterflow head so that would not work. Everything else however would work fine and we would be happy to rejet for your application prior to shipping.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (Prof315)*











_Modified by wantacad at 3:24 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (wantacad)*

F.S. ITG filter fits dual webers perfect..... just not mine haha. I installed an aftermarket radiator and it gets in the way of the filter. I never used the filter, never been oiled, the engine never ran. Just fitted it and found out it wouldnt meet my needs. Looking to get $100 for it. Its on e bay right now, but i would rather it go to a vortexer.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (kcbmxer)*

I'd buy it, but I'm not sure which way I'm going yet with radiator either....

*WTB: Intake manifold for DCOE/PHH style carbs for 16v.*


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

Any pics? also is this for 16v?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (jeffs vw)*

it is for a 8v


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (dubdaze68)*

*FS:* SDS Mixture Meter. $45 includes shipping.


----------



## BLONJON (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE IN THE VEGAS AREA TO FINE TUNE MY 45DCOE'S. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (BLONJON)*

FS- 36 and 38mm chokes for 45 DCOE. I have 4 of each size. $40 for each set shipped in the 48 states.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Pics please, interested.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

Send me pictures to  my email


----------



## fastracer (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (Tomandante)*

Can you post some pic's ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (deepgrooves74)*

I have a set of DCNF's that would fit on the old school counterflow Claudes Buggies squarebore manifold. 
Or you could modify/fabricate your own manifold..... Or slap them on a dual port aircooled motor. They came of a 1914 and are jetted for a 1914. 
Old Gene Berg units. 
























Looking for $300 shipped OBO...


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

600 firmwill get you 2" velocity stacks and filters. the filters in the pic are pretty beat up. For an extra 100 i will add the best throttle linkage available for this setup made by weber.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

CRAZY... what kind of numbers were you putting down with the NOS?


----------



## 2.0turbslo (Feb 23, 2005)

i have a new never used sds em4f for sale 
comes with 
coils 
make your own plug wire kit 
ecu
make your own harness kit
55lb injectors 
fuel rich/lean knob 
hall sensor mount 
timing mount for the vw's 
random fuel rail 
all relays and everything that came from sds 
1100 OBO 
pm me 
pics later 
oh and trade for big turbo 1.8t parts are welcome show me what you got no junk please


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

low 12's high11's


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (2.0turbslo)*

WTB: Complete Carb and Manifold Setup for 1.8 ABF Spec. 16 valve motor.
PM me with what you have!


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (wide_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wide_mk1* »_WTB: Complete Carb and Manifold Setup for 1.8 ABF Spec. 16 valve motor.
PM me with what you have!

ABF's are 2.0's.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (ClownTrigger)*

im using an aba bottom end with the abf pistons...
1.8 head (i should have been more clear)


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (wide_mk1)*

WANTED:
FOR - Dellorto DHLA 40 
34 or 36mm chokes - need 4 of them. 
willing to pay or trade 32mm chokes. 
Need them ASAP. 
PM or email me.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

fs: 04 gsxr 750 itbs, 42mm/50mm with tps. first $100 shipped conus.


_Modified by G60RRADO at 3:43 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Ace Boogie (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a complete ITB set up using gsxr1000 tb's and 1.8t injectors. ready to bolt right up. looking to get a full carb set up trade plus cash or to sell for $1200. pm me for details and pictures


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: GSXR 1000 16v ITB setup*

Sold! Thanks!


_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 10:32 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: GSXR 1000 16v ITB setup (EuphoriaVW)*

SOLD!!


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:39 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

WTB: 16v fuel rail, digi injectors, wideband sensor, 2l aba FPR and air intake sensor.


----------



## elias (Dec 4, 2005)

*for sale*

*for sale* 
Dellorto 40mm dhla carbs $200
16v dual carb intake mani $250
8v daul carb intake mani $250
dual carb air filters $50

drake throttle linkage for 8v with webbers $100
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4402724 <---link to pictures
i can make a combo package for a little less, all prices are shipped

_Modified by elias at 7:06 PM 5-23-2009_


_Modified by elias at 9:03 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: for sale*

*WTT*
Blitzrennsport MS 2.2 ecu with harness for ce2 16v for some CARBS


----------



## mk2abat16vt3t4 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: for sale (GLiwant a vr6)*

EDIT: $330 for everything below minus SRT4 injectors.
MegaSquirt-I PCB3.0
MSnS software loaded and box booted for the comm. port.
features:
Onboard MAP sensor 2.5 bar (21 psi) upgradeable to 3 bar and 4 bar MapDaddy
High or Low impedance injector options
Compatible with output from narrowband and wideband.
Log data/tune via lap top
Ignition Control, distributor-based and distributorless systems 
expandable area
works on all cars 4cyl on up. 
















$330 new price tag
Asking $250
------------------------------------------
Wire Harness
I cut it where the wires branch out (pictures do not show). You will have to extend the harness yourself.
























New $65 for a full length (12') $65
*asking $20*
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Electronic Boost Control selenoid and pigtail and mod kit for board*
$45ish new
*asking $30*
-----------------------------------------------------------
MegaSquirt Stimulator Board
tune your MS inside all winter
$70ish new
*Asking $50*








-----------------------------------------------------------
034 motorsports fuse/power/relay panel
$12 newish
Asking $8 or sixer of beer (or will throw it with the purchase of the MS box and harness)








----------------------------------
Also have srt4 577cc (@ 4 bar) injectors for sale with the pigtails. 
$125
(information in one of the other threads I started; see profile)
-----------------------------------------------------------
I also have some misc. Megasquirt items that I'd throw in. some replacement parts and so forth. I'd be happy to entertain offer on any combination of the above.
I also have a decent little (older) laptop with Megatune and some maps for the aba16vt in place. comes with CD-rom, carrying case, etc. I will also throw this with the purchase of the MS box if wanted.
Payment: paypal (i don't ask for fees to be paid like some a$$ wipes). 
Shipping: ground via UPS, other shipping available upon request at buyer's expense
As I previously stated: I will not hold your hand during installation. read up on MS and read up on it again. I will not give advice or field questions regarding wiring, tuning, etc.
Thanks.

_Modified by mk2abat16vt3t4 at 9:14 PM 5-27-2009_


_Modified by mk2abat16vt3t4 at 7:22 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

$40 or best offer
F.S. passat throttle body with TPS
can use rabbit or rocco throttle cable, I have a scirocco throttle cable stop bolted on. The shafts are slightly slimmed. 
Perfect for the OEM 8v or 16v megasquirt conversion.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I'm putting together parts for my MS conversion and need a pigtail for the passat TB that I have. Anyone have one? I haven't gone thru the local yards yet, but I'm willing to send a fiver(or so) to a Vortex'er.
Found one, my brother had one in his pile of spares all this time.










_Modified by ps2375 at 9:25 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*FS: *RARE* Full Bertils Counterflow ITB Setup / Ross Machine Racing Plenum/Parts*

*FS: *RARE* Full Bertils Counterflow ITB Setup / Ross Machine Racing Plenum/Parts*
This is a combination of two different projects and the choice is yours which one you'd like to complete or combine both for a CIS ITB setup. Up for sale is a rare set of Bertils ITBs with fiberglass velocity stacks. Also included is a Ross Machine Racing "D" Plenum, end cap, Mustang 5.0 billet throttle body flange, billet counterflow intake manifold with runners partially welded on, custom flange with aluminum velocity stacks, and a mild steel 8v exhaust flange. I've lost motivation to complete this and hopefully someone here can give it a proper home...
******Will split out the Bertils parts for $450 Shipped*****
Price for everything: $600 Paypalled & Shipped!*










































































_Modified by Holden McNeil at 12:45 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

Make offer or will trade for crossflow setup and poss dgv38/38 setup. Whatcha got to trade


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB: 16 valve fuel rail please do not respond trying to sell the ebay fuel rail for $100


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_WTB: 16 valve fuel rail please do not respond trying to sell the ebay fuel rail for $100

For use with `16v manifold or short-runner?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (atrujillo1991)*

for use with standard manifold


----------



## DOHC15 (Feb 28, 2007)

what did you do with the half of harness that was not needed once you went to carbs? you still had to keep the ecu in for the ignition right?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (toplessvw)*

8v manifold, the nice one with TWM bar linkage, excellent shape, almost new. One TWM piece has a small crack by the set screw, but does not affect function.









NOW ON EBAY...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT



_Modified by MkIIRoc at 8:38 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (DOHC15)*

The only thing i kept was the ignition control module which runs the distributor and the coil


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumpergtivw* »_Make offer or will trade for _crossflow setup_ and poss dgv38/38 setup. Whatcha got to trade

Your looking for a whole swap or just a motor?
Edit:Read more and your looking for a crossflow carb set up?


----------



## vwtinknocker19 (Apr 11, 2004)

cross flow manifold weber style dcoe 
made by rowland paid 300 asking 250 shipped
brand new


----------



## DOHC15 (Feb 28, 2007)

but dont you need the ecu to run the cluster and all the internal electircs? or is that wired to the fuse box which is wired to the battery?


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

from memory there's only one live needed to feed the ignition loom and that comes in at the coil, its very simple to wire and your rpm for the rev gauge comes from the coil also.
cant think of anything else that the cluster needs thats part of the ignition loom, bar the oil/temp/pressure sender etc but thats another ball game and the engine will run with out them, if ive left out anything its prob cos its real late here/early/havent slept but i dont think i have!!

_Modified by chippievw at 11:10 PM 6-12-2009_










_Modified by chippievw at 11:12 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*MS1 v2.2 ECU and relay board*

selling the MS1 v2.2 ecu and relay board i had picked up in hopes of using on a project car. as it turns out im not going to be able to start a new project in the foreseeable future and could use some extra cash right now. includes ecu, relay board, db9 cable and usb adapter. 
total new cost is roughly $350, im looking to get $210 shipped


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FS MS1 v2.2*

Sold
_Modified by MK2_GTI at 2:03 PM 12-4-2009_


_Modified by MK2_GTI at 2:21 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## junn1227 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WTB: LOOKING for Weber 45 DCOE Sidedraft, manifold, etc for 16v project!!!*

Like the title says, I'm looking for a set of Weber 45 DCOE Sidedraft carbs, manifold, etc. for 16v project.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*WTB: complete 8v dual setup*

WTB: complete 1.7l-1.8l 8v dual carb setup


----------



## BrokenDub (May 7, 2007)

For sale:
MS1 V3.0 ECU with 2 coil drivers. Set up for ANY VW 4 cylinder, distributor or 60-2 wheel. Has Launch control circuit built in, as well as the circuit for low impedence injectors. Has never run on a car, but has never been tried.
Used the stimulator from DIYAutotune, and everything works fine (except for the wheel because you need a JimStim to simulate the wheel - but it does get a funky reading when you turn the corresponding knob on this stimulator, which means the circuit is setup correctly.
Loaded with latest HR code. Setup for 60-2 wheel , but can be setup for a distributor.
Black Case
Does not come with any harness.
275 + Shipping OBO
Any Questions
PM me!


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (BrokenDub)*

WTB:
V.S. and 34mm chokes for 40 dhla


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*FS: 45mm TWM ITBs for 16v*

FS: 45mm TWM ITBs for 16v
I'm looking to get $1700 for it, but I'm open to offers.
They're were used for about 7,000 miles.
Comes with the air filter setup, the special TWM coolant flange, modified rocco throttle cable, fuel rail, and IAT sensor.
I paid close to $2200 for the setup, not including the flange and filter

















_Modified by rabbot16v at 6:37 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

FS: MSD 6AL - Like new, in box. Installed on my carbed 16v, ran it in the garage, then swapped it for a megasquirt setup. $175
FS: MSD 8980 Timing Computers. I have 2. One is an older design as you can see in the pics. Car ran with the older looking one and I bought the other as a backup before going Megasquirt. $100 each

























Send me a PM. I might forget to check back here.


_Modified by Justin 123 at 3:18 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

WTB MS1


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just look. There's a setup on this page and I'm sure there are some elsewhere in the classifieds. They're also fairly cheap new.


----------



## AchtungA3 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

FS: Complete ABA carb setup.
Includes 2 Weber 45 DCOE carburetors, Rowland crossflow manifold, Redline linkage, Rotary fuel pump, MSD Blaster 2 coil and MSD 8980 box. Everything is brand new, except for the MSD box.
I'm looking to get $1100 shipped for all of it. Will separate.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AchtungA3)*

* FS or FT ITB MS set up*
 want to trade for:

-MSD 6AL 
OR
-MSD 8980 Timing Computers

Im selling because i want to go carb's.
*Here's what im selling/trading willing to part.*
-MS 2.2 w/blitzrennsport relay. 
-BBM Fuel Rail w/1.8t injectors and spacers
-ce2 16v splice harness
-GM delfi temp sensor
-Gixxer 1k ITB's w/ Ross racing CNC lower manifold(super nice almost want to keep to just look at)










































_Modified by GLiwant a vr6 at 12:08 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiwant a vr6)*

Mikuni ITB's direct from Japan. Throttle plates are 48mm. Venturi openings are 50mm. They have chokes, which are removed but included (I was intending on plugging the chokes and Force inducting, but plans changed.) 
Looking for $300 shipped or best offer, would consider trading for MKI Caddy stuff or MKI Diesel stuff.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

WTB : Digi ditributor


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Justin 123)*

FS: MSD 6AL - Like new, in box. Installed on my carbed 16v, ran it in the garage, then swapped it for a megasquirt setup. $175
FS: MSD 8980 Timing Computers. I have 2. One is an older design as you can see in the pics. Car ran with the older looking one and I bought the other as a backup before going Megasquirt. $100 each

























Send me a PM. I might forget to check back here.


----------



## fasthopper (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (vwtinknocker19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtinknocker19* »_cross flow manifold weber style dcoe 
made by rowland paid 300 asking 250 shipped
brand new 

























do you still have the manifold forsale?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (chippievw)*

bump - still for sale


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

bump for a nice set up i have one just like it......


----------



## VRtits (Jun 23, 2006)

WTB: stand alone or carb setup for 16v......getting sick of CIS-E


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

bump


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WTB: ross machine 16v fuel rail for stock intake manifolds...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (DOHC15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC15* »_but dont you need the ecu to run the cluster and all the internal electircs? or is that wired to the fuse box which is wired to the battery?

Um...on most pre-88 VWs (looks like a rocco to me), the ignition is separate from the fueling ecu, and none of the cluster data goes through it.
You want 48s why again?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

WTB: 8v twin or bike carb setup for counter flow head (1.6L mk2)
would like as full set up as possible ready to bolt and go.
contact at (51o)B62 31BB or email gav225 at gmail dot com



_Modified by thegave at 3:28 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (B4S)*

bump


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*FS; Complete set of Badger 5 Jenvey ITB's 1,200.00 shipped*

Unfortunately I am in the position where I need to sell some of my goodies.. 
Firstly I need 1,200 plus shipping for this kit due to its rarity and the fact that it is the most complete kit you can buy.. it is NOT easy to find this kit especially complete. Also this kit sold for over 2,000 US
I need 1,200 dollars for it. and will ship it for that.
Pics for clicks.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

I'm interested. What engine size are they jetted for?
What else would I need to run on 1.6L EZ engine? New fuel pump and FPR, filters, do I need anything for the throttle cable?


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_WTB: full 8v twin or bike carb setup for counter flow head (1.6L mk2) ready to bolt on and go.
contact at (51o)B62 31BB or email gav225 at gmail dot com

bump


_Modified by thegave at 4:05 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thegave)*

700 and i will include the throttle linkage. you will need fuel pump and press regulator. jetted for a 1.8 8v


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

got spare jets and filter? what pump and pressure should it be running at? 


_Modified by thegave at 6:51 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thegave)*

Comes with velocity stacks and filters. I have some spare jets , but not sure if they are larger or smaller. Should be running around 2.5- 3.0 psi.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

I run a carter fuel pump that you can pick up at a local parts store for around $40 and a Holley regulator for about the same.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Why are you guys "bumping" a stickied thread? haha


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

WTB: 16V dual sidedraft manifold


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: wtt/fs*

want to trade dual weber 40's dcoe carbs and manifold for single 45 dcoe carb and manifold. 
or
trade for a 45dcoe + 260 cash
or
sell for 625 + shipping


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: wtt/fs (zcxerxes)*

I have a single side draft LYNX intake manifold for $200


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: wtt/fs (thumpergtivw)*

now if i could just sell my setup so i can buy yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've also got a turbo preped dcoe 40 and intake manifold if anyone is interested in that. no much call in the watercooled relm though


_Modified by zcxerxes at 4:21 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

looking for dellorto parts. mainly emulsion tubes and idle jet holders.


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

WTB.....
mega-squirt 1 V3.....


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_looking for dellorto parts. mainly emulsion tubes and idle jet holders.

i've got a pair of dellorto drla 36 i'd part with


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (kcbmxer)*

sold


_Modified by kcbmxer at 8:34 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (thegave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_WTB: 8v twin or bike carb setup for counter flow head (1.6L mk2)
would like as full set up as possible ready to bolt and go.
contact at (51o)B62 31BB or email gav225 at gmail dot com

_Modified by thegave at 3:28 PM 7-30-2009_

still looking for a *complete* setup $700 or less.
thumper, will you do $600 inc linkage?


_Modified by thegave at 4:35 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thegave)*

$750 and you will get carbs, velocity stacks, stack filters, fpr, fuel pump,weber sidedraft throttle linkage. and the correct fuel barbs to run a single fuel line to them. Everything listed is new except for the carbs and they were just completely cleaned and rebuilt. Currently on my 85 rocco street car.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

Do you have any idea how much the whole setup might weigh?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thegave)*

I would say, a good guess should be around 20lbs for everything in one box.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

check your IM


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

So is that $700 for every thing you listed above? The only way I could do $750 is if you were to post internationally?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (thegave)*

Gavin, did you get my IM and email?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (vwpat)*

$775 SHIPPED


----------



## eXc caddy (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: GSXR 1000 16v ITB setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








8V DFEV 32/36 weber carb, manifold, and cleaner. Could use a rebuild, I think they are about $20.
Id like to get $200 obo for complete setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pm sent


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Pat, thank you for the pictures. I'm still leaning towards dual carbs as I would like to replace the standard inlet manifold, unless you can sway me with an offer I can't refuse. Not sure about an IM but in all honesty the PM system on this board is atrocious. 
Thumper, is that $775 shipped internationally or CONUS? How much to post to CA 94707? 
I'm still waiting oN someone local to decide if they want to sell should know by Sunday.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (thegave)*

WTB single dcoe 45


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

WTB: Weber 38/38 downdraft jets/parts if anyone has any stuff they'd like to part with, let me know...I know most of you guys are running side drafts but figured I'd ask http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Joey


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

FS: New style BBM FPR w/ fittings $75 + shipping
Used for a summer, won't work with new setup.


----------



## junn1227 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WTB: LOOKING for Weber 45 DCOE Sidedraft, manifold, etc for 16v project!!!*

Still looking for used Weber 45 DCOE Sidedraft carbs (pair), manifold and additional accessories for my 16v project.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

Still for sale


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

* FS or FT ITB MS set up*
 want to trade for:

*14" Steelies*

Im selling because i want to go carb's.
*Here's what im selling/trading willing to part.*
-MS 2.2 w/blitzrennsport relay. 
-BBM Fuel Rail -*SOLD.SOLD.SOLD*
-1.8t injectors 
-ce2 16v splice harness
-GM delfi temp sensor
-Gixxer 1k ITB's w/ Ross racing CNC lower manifold(super nice almost want to keep to just look at)









































550 *OBO*


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

*WTB: complete carb setup for 16v*

WTB: complete carb setup for 16v. looking for everything i need to carb my 2.0 16v. ive been sleepin on this for years, now its time to wake the bunny back up!
id prefer nothing that needs rebuilding please


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (GLiwant a vr6)*

IM sent.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thumpergtivw)*

my offer still stands J, $700 con-us or $750 int'l
just in case ya get desperate.


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (thegave)*

Dual side drafts, mani, filters. 550 shipped obo.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4516807


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: FS: weber DCOE 40MM fresh rebuild on carbs and very clean (stick90)*

Selling my 40mm Weber carbs. All I have is the carbs with no accessories. I would like to get $250 plus shipping and paypal fees. I will post pics later or shoot me a pm and I can email pics.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FS: MS 2 With 3.0PCB Built tested brand new with brand new harness, injector piggys, GM temp*

sold



_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 11:44 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: MS 2 With 3.0PCB Built tested brand new with brand new harness, inj ... (EuphoriaVW)*

Almost wish I hadn't just ordered a MS1 v3.0 w/ harness. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: FS: MS 2 With 3.0PCB Built tested brand new with brand new harness, inj ... (EuphoriaVW)*

Pm sent


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*WTB Megasquirt*

I am looking for a megasquirt set up that will work on my Corrado. Let me know what you have. It must be able to do spark and fuel. I am trying to ditch the factory computer.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: WTB Megasquirt (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_I am looking for a megasquirt set up that will work on my Corrado. Let me know what you have. It must be able to do spark and fuel. I am trying to ditch the factory computer. 
That is any MS w/ the extra code.


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FS: 16v Dellorto DCOE 40 COMPLETE carb setup (silvervdubs99)*

if u still have this setup you *defintely* have a buyer


----------



## sellitsoon (Mar 14, 2005)

*WTB Sidedraft*

need one on the cheap to slap on a manifold i just picked up. weber or dellorto 40 please--IM me


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: WTB Sidedraft (sellitsoon)*

just one?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Did someone in this thread have a twin carb filter and or custom 8v twin carb airbox for sale? Or does someone want to sell?
If so please contact me gav225 at gmail dot com
Cheers


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*FS: Parts K&N Filters*

I have for sale a set (2) used for a week K&N Oval Weber Filters with thin and thick filters all included, they fit 40 and 48mm 
Im Paypal certified im 
asking 125.00 obo shipped
pm me for questions.
















Product Information
56-1210 Product Specifications
Product Style: Custom Assemblies
Top Style: Metal
Height: 3.25 in (83 mm)
Inner Wire: No
Inside Length: 7.375 in (187 mm)
Inside Width: 3.75 in (95 mm)
Outside Length: 8.875 in (225 mm)
Outside Width: 5.25 in (133 mm)
Top Material/Finish: Chrome
Weight: 2 lb (0.9 kg)
Product Box Length: 10.9 in (277 mm)
Product Box Width: 10.8 in (274 mm)
Product Box Height: 6.1 in (155 mm)
Be the first to review this product! 


_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 3:57 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

need to buy a full twin carb setup for my 2.0 16v..
PM ME


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (riggz_racing)*

WTB 16v carb manifold for dual sidedrafts








*corrected, didnt even realize what I typed till i got some weird IMs










_Modified by veector at 9:17 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (veector)*

does anyone even make those? has anyone ever made one of those?







probably be pretty neat to see though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

WTT: Jenvey 45mm ITB's for a FULL weber or dellorto carb setup. By full I mean everything, fpr, carbs, manifolds, filters, chokes, jets, lines, everything. The most I want to do is a possible rebuild of the carbs if need be. I've come to terms that megasquirt would be too much for me to handle and I'd rather go the simple route.








it already is tapped for the iat which is included and the brake booster line. I bought these off the original owner for way too much 3 years ago. The only thing it will need is a new clip for the linkage which most people have made out of billet anyway. Ill take more pics when I get it out of my parts pile
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*WTB Wideband O2*

I am looking for a wideband o2 sensor. Preferably the innovate lc1. I need at least the controller and the sensor.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: WTB Wideband O2 (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_I am looking for a wideband o2 sensor. Preferably the innovate lc1. I need at least the controller and the sensor. 

PM'd


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: WTB Wideband O2 (ClownTrigger)*

nobody has any downdraft jets/tubes/etc.???







poop.
Joey


----------



## chronicbadhabit (Sep 25, 2007)

86CGT:
You have pm


----------



## raceonlyrabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: WTB Sidedraft (sellitsoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sellitsoon* »_need one on the cheap to slap on a manifold i just picked up. weber or dellorto 40 please--IM me


Now I need one weber dcoe 45







thanks sellit







yes just one ! I have 32/36 dfev with redline mani for trade or sale .


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WTB Sidedraft (raceonlyrabbit)*

I have a set of carbs off of my gsxr 600 motor I was wanting to know if they could be sold here? and if so how much? thanks


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I've got an engine build underway, and am going to try a different carb setup (go figure







), so I'm putting my full counterflow 8v setup up for grabs. Includes manifold, 40mm Dellorto DHLA carbs, brand new K&N filters/baseplates, machined 60mm aluminum horns from http://www.dellorto.co.uk, linkage, throttle cable bracket, cast aluminum mounting plates, and a couple hundred dollars worth of jets/chokes/emulsion tubes/etc. It's jetted perfectly for a 10:1 1.8 8v motor with a mild cam, and I'm super picky about my tuning. Last summer I was getting 31mpg, this summer slightly less due to the cam making it more fun to drive







. I dynoed with a Neuspeed 256 and a 1.5" exhaust: 105whp/119tq
Here's the pics!
































$600 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

B4S...my IM's don't work ...something to do with my firewall or something, dunno I am not a computer guy
anyway...do you have enough stuff in your box of spare parts to make this set-up run on a hi compression two litre?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nopaddle)*

oh ...while I am on the PC ...anyone interested in a Dellorto 45 sidedraft set-up for running on a turbo two litre? it has 4 hours of running time since being rebuilt


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nopaddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopaddle* »_B4S...my IM's don't work ...something to do with my firewall or something, dunno I am not a computer guy
anyway...do you have enough stuff in your box of spare parts to make this set-up run on a hi compression two litre?

Yep, there are 34mm chokes there, main airs from 170-220, idles up to 62, and lots of little bits and bobs. The only thing that would be needed would be some larger mains. I have two 160 mains, and two 165 mains, you could drill the 160s to 165s and run with those if need be. Currently the mains are ~145 and the chokes are 32mm. I never rev past 6000, so they're perfectly sized for my 10:1 1.8 8v.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

ok...we had better talk!
my email is 
[email protected]


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Email sent from tchaad AT sympatico.ca
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

* FS or FT ITB MS set up*
*$300 shipped for the rest if someone buys today!!!!! just got in a financial bind!!!!!!!*


*Here's what im selling/trading willing to part.*
-MS 2.2 w/blitzrennsport relay. 
-BBM Fuel Rail -*SOLD.SOLD.SOLD*
-1.8t injectors 
-ce2 16v splice harness
-GM delfi temp sensor
-Gixxer 1k ITB's 
- Ross racing CNC lower manifold(super nice almost want to keep to just look at) SOLD SOLD


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GLiwant a vr6)*

Guys, I have these for sale - two brand new MSD ignition bits that I was going to use on my carb project. One is a SCI-L ignition control unit (MSD6320) and the other is their Programmable Timing Computer (PN 8981). Neither have been used and come complete with all instructions and in their original boxes. 
These retail for around $290 and $240, respectively, for a total of $530 and I'm only asking $275 for both + shipping.


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (MadBubba)*

please tellme u still have the weber setup if soo email me at [email protected]


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

To whom are you speaking? Me?


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

yes


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CortezVW81)*

WTB: weber 45 setup for 16v will pay for shipping also email me at [email protected]


_Modified by CortezVW81 at 11:12 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## painter (Nov 24, 2003)

*WTB Dellorto Manifold*

WTB Manifold for Dual sidedraft Delortos for an 84 GTI with a (sorta) stock 1.8


----------



## natemth (Oct 18, 2008)

*FS: cbr carbs and megajolt setup*

cbr900 carbs $50 + shipping
megajolt setup, box plus a whole edis setup with trigger wheel to be welded on $100 shipped
$150 shipped together
trade for a counterflow mani and weber 32/36


_Modified by natemth at 1:19 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: FS: cbr carbs and megajolt setup (natemth)*

honda 750 mukuni carbs 100.00 OBO plus shipping


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i will be bringing my ms+s setup to this sunday's show and go, it is a complete setup for a 16valve...
_dont really want to sell it, but if someone offers me a good number: i just might sell..._


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*FS: ITBs TWM DCOE-style 50s and Autronic SM2*

I have a pair of TWM DCOE-style 50s and an Autronics SM2 with new harness for sale.
1000 for the TWM and 1200 for the SM2
2000 for everthing together, no trades please
located in Kent, WA
Email me with any questions at tom.swift(no spam)@gmail.com


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

WTB a 16V weber manifold $$$ in hand let me know ASAP. thank you


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

*sold*


_Modified by veedubman91 at 5:58 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a set of cbr slide carbs in good shape I bought them cleaned them and I decided not to use them. They haven been modified and include everything down to thw throttle cable $100 shipp in the 48 states


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (CortezVW81)*

I still have a weber setup for sale 40 mm 8v counterflow


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

cts & iat sensors: I bought these new and never used them. 
*$25 shipped*








Passat 16v throttle body with TPS. TPS reads 1.0kohms to 2.6kohms with my Fluk.
*SOLD*
8v water outlets X2: Plastic with plug, aluminum that can be drilled/tapped for small GM sensor.
16v automatic water outlet: Aluminum that can be drilled/tappped for small GM sensor. 
****FREE-just pay for shipping****








TPS switchs: I don't remeber what cars these came from. They all have the same bolt pattern (55mm) and take a offcenter D-shaped shaft, 2 are Bosch and 2 are Hyundai. One of the Hyundai switches uses a VW/Audi 3 pin connector.
*$10 shipped*









_Modified by rcortez13 at 8:42 AM 10-16-2009_

_Modified by rcortez13 at 6:10 AM 10-18-2009_


_Modified by rcortez13 at 2:20 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

ok...putting up for sale a 45 Dellorto DHLA , it is in great shape with tight throttle shafts, butterflies close evenly etc ( only 4 hours running time since rebuild) will try and get pics up $290 plus shipping


----------



## AchtungA3 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (nopaddle)*

BRAND NEW Rowland ABA carb manifold. $175 shipped. PayPal ready.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (AchtungA3)*

If someone would buy my carb setup i would buy your manifold


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (nopaddle)*

Is that for one or 2?


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

WTB 2 Carb Twin Choke 45mm Carbs or CBR 900 Carbs


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (AchtungA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AchtungA3* »_BRAND NEW Rowland ABA carb manifold. $175 shipped. PayPal ready.

deal of the year!!!!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

I'm selling my MSnS set-up.
i have a built ECU, wiring harness w/ injector connectors if you would like, the cd with the software as well.
ecu surrently has a tune in it that was very safe, it was richer than needed while i was tinkering and driving as not to damage anything, and the cd has two or three maps loaded to get you going as well.
i ran it on an ABA/RV 8v but i believe that the set-up will work for any 4cyl regardless of valves. 
the engine had a fair amount of work done to it in regards to port and polish and a large cam etc ec etc.
car dynoed at 122whp and 120ftlbs with the very safe tune thats currently in the ecu.
$400 for the MSnS
i also have an AEM wideband with the output for the standalone that ill throw in for $600 total if youd like. prices are pretty firm.
thanks for looking


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_
deal of the year!!!!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









close, got mine for $65 shipped last year.








but yes $175 is a very good price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (wantacad)*

*sold*


_Modified by veedubman91 at 3:19 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (AchtungA3)*

Will this fit an 8v counterflow head?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (thegave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_Will this fit an 8v counterflow head?


not sure, but try checking out 
http://www.manifolds.co.za/, give them a call, i know that they are really nice to deal with.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Hm site's down. I have a feeling it won't because the stud pattern on counterflow 8v heads is 6 bolts inline and that is two rows of four for a total of eight bolts.
Best of luck with sale then.


_Modified by thegave at 8:44 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (thegave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_Will this fit an 8v counterflow head?

no


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (vwpat)*

It will not fit counter and crossflow are comp[letely different.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

that clears things up. thank you fella's


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

FS: 2 GM CTS. One brand new, never used. One used for roughly 3000 miles. One comes with a connector and pigtail. 

25 shipped for the package

___________________________________________________
FS: Tig welded water pump and block off for side of the head. Tapped for GM CTS. 
I recently switched back to having a heater, so I will no longer need these. 
It's a german made water pump with metal impeller. The outlet to the crack pipe has been tig welded shut so you no longer need a crack pipe if you want to bypass the heater. Also included is a machined block off plate for the side of the head (fits 8v and 16v) with a hole thread for GM coolant sensors intended for megasquirt. I do have the plug for it if you're running CIS or other EFI. 
Asking 95 shipped for everything. Price is non negotiable. The welding and maching of the flange were much more than this. 

PIctures coming after I finish the research paper.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (blown020)*

Still trying to figure out how this happened, but I managed to acquire a set of these. 
Toyota AE111 Blacktop throttle bodies, linkage, and manifold, 48mm taper to 45mm throttle plate.
These are the big ones and not the smaller and more common 4AGE AE101 Silvertop throttle bodies. 
Same bore spacing as VW 16v and 20v heads.
































Jim @ Race-Craft Fabrication has flanges for these, and can make you a manifold as well.
Rowlands now has cast 8v manifolds for these too.
$300 (best offer) shipped gets all of it.
Thanks.


----------



## Conroy717 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

any one have a fresh stock or aftermarket carb that is somewhat fresh im looking to buy one to replace my solex crap on my 83 1.7l rabbit if it fits my manifold im intrested..thank you


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm looking for an itb setup, hopefully included with a fuel rail, injectors, and anything else to make this a quick easy purchase. I have a 99.5 mk4 Jetta 2.0 8v. I'm looking for as cheap as possible, I know this is an expensive setup, but I'll see what I can manage.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

WTB:
DUAL weber or dellorto setup for a COUNTERFLOW 8v.
I would prefer a running set. It will be my first setup and I really dont want to have to rip them apart first thing.
PM me asap....I just took my CIS poop out about an hr ago.


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

WTB: carb mainfold for 16v, willing to trade a 8v carb mani


----------



## screwdg60 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

FOR SALE or Trade:: Make an offer, any offer
I have an older Haltek stand alone engine management system that has never been used, still in the box. 
It was purchased in 2000 and is the *E6K model*.
Best Offer - Cash or Trade 
Please dont be shy


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

look above you dude. thumpergtivw is selling a complete setup.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those are sold man


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (DOHC15)*

fs 2 sets of kawasaki zx636 itbs 125.00 shipped
each will email pics 

_Modified by cosmo50cc at 12:36 PM 11-7-2009_


_Modified by cosmo50cc at 7:13 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## sammyg (Jul 15, 2009)

WTB: a whole mega squirt system including fuel rail... EVERYTHING! please








im me


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sammyg* »_WTB: a whole mega squirt system including fuel rail... EVERYTHING! please








im me


fuel rail for what motor?


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sammyg* »_WTB: a whole mega squirt system including fuel rail... EVERYTHING! please








im me


pm'd


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Weber 32/36 downdraft for sale, with manifold, and some cool-ass airfilters







.
$150 plus shipping.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Pics of the 32/36 setup







.


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Is that for a x flow? I might be very interested.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

No, it's counterflow, unfortunately. There aren't any commercial single carb manifolds IIRC, only custom.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

hmmmm ...interesting ...wonder if I need another carb set-up


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

F.S. intake tube + filter + silicone hump coupler 
$100 obo 
Used this setup on my gti before i switched to itb's
























I can include the 3"od 4 ply 4" long silicone hump hose in the last picture, as well as the 3" k&n filter 
P.S. the top part of the intake is an abd big bore tube so if you wanted to rock this with CIS just cut the pipe right after the top most weld.


----------



## JayEuro910 (Nov 24, 2008)

WTB: Entire setup for a 16v motor. manifold, carbs.... everything to get my jetta off of CIS-E motronic and BACK ON THE ROAD!


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (JayEuro910)*

GSXR 600 itbs
selling for $120 shipped or best offer


----------



## junn1227 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WTB: R1 or Hayabusa Bike Carbs*

Looking for a set of used R1 or Hayabusa bike carbs!


----------



## GLIGuy96 (Sep 2, 2008)

*WTB b3 16v tb w/ tps*

WTB 16v tb with tps... 
Going Magasquirt.
Got cash money!
IM or email svtscott96(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*034 EFI 16V crank trigger setup, Golf II Intake tube*

Golf II intake Tube $120
-welded in intake air temp bung for GM sensor
-bead rolled ends
-fits like a glove








Flow Benched, rebuilt and balanced G60 injectors $120


_Modified by DemonRally at 5:56 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## shiznit (Sep 7, 2008)

GSXR 750 ITB's.
Mint shape.
Includes TPS and harness,
$125 shipped.









































_Modified by shiznit at 11:38 AM 11-24-2009_

_Modified by shiznit at 11:39 AM 11-24-2009_


_Modified by shiznit at 11:41 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Carbtune Pro motorcycle carburetor synchronizer will easily and accurately sync the throttles on motorbikes, 4-stroke outboards and snowmobiles.
* Superior resolution to dial type gauges
* Easily read scale
* Comes complete with 4 x 5mm and 4 x 6mm ultra high temperature glass filled engineering nylon adapters and rubber hoses to fit virtually any bike
* Stainless steel columns indicate vacuum
* No calibration or set-up required
* High impact plastic casing and scale tubes - no glass
* Dampers supplied to reduce fluctuations
* Clips onto handlebars for hands free operation
* Full instructions
* Stores in your toolkit
















(everything in above pic in tool pouch).








65£ = 107$ is what i paid.
$80+actual shipping
more info here
http://www.carbtune.com/
thanks, 
Paul
http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

*(FS) HEY WEBER and DELL GUYS. Tired of looking at this? $5 fix*

Hello Tex!
Just converted my 84 GTi to dual dcoe's. Looking at a lot of pics of other conversions and I see a lot of this:








That dreaded thermo switch...hated by all. I looked in a lot of places and finally found the right fix so I picked up a few extra:








This is the proper tapered thread pipe plug to fill that hole and clean up that bay a little more. You can have one for $5 shipped 1st class to the lower 48. Others contact me for shipping quote. Paypal works for me as does cash/check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junn1227 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WTB: Following for carb set up*

I'm looking for the following for a carb set up, must be in proper working condition.
-MSD Blaster Coil
-MSD 8980 Timing Computer
-Carter 4070 FPR
-Fuel Pressure Gauge
-ICM (I know you can get them in junkyards but time doesn't allow me to go look for one)
I figured I post a WTB thread before purchasing them brand new, worth a try.


----------



## 12vTim (May 18, 2009)

WTB,
full ITB set up for a mk4 vr6. I will also buy parts seprate.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

For Sale:
Set of four Jenvey curved air horns brand new and unused, as listed on 
http://www.jenvey.co.uk/Accss1.htm#Airhorns
Specially ordered with DCOE/DHLA mounting flange.
Full set cost me 210GBP. 
Will post to ConUS for $250USD obo.
















More pictures available on request. Please contact via email gav225 at gmail dot com


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (thegave)*

WTB Rowland ABA manifold.
had a deal but cannot get a hold of seller.
so tell me what you got!


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_WTB Rowland ABA manifold.
had a deal but cannot get a hold of seller.
so tell me what you got!

sent im.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

sold



_Modified by Asphalt Art at 10:24 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

i think im going to keep my diesel a diesel. FS weber 45's great condition. w/ redline manifold. 800$ shipped.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Need a full itb setup for my mk2 16v.
TWM Prefered, only willing to do trades for Euro mk2 stuff. If you're willing to buy Euro mk2 parts, and help me gather cash for a new set, also IM me please!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB: complete counterflow 8v dual carb setup


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

looking for a 16v intake mani that has been modified for motorcycle carbs i know there some out there thanks


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Stuff*

SOLD










_Modified by DemonRally at 5:35 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## GLIGuy96 (Sep 2, 2008)

*WTB 16v Passat TB w/ TPS*

As title states looking for TB for my 16v MegaSquirt setup. 
Can email @ svtscott96(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a passat tb with tps sending you an email


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB: 8v counterflow dual dcoe intake manifold


----------



## CortezVW81 (Mar 31, 2008)

*FS: Crossflow intake manifold for sale*

Rowland Crossflow intake manifold for sale. $300 shipping included, obo. IM or email me if you have any questions. [email protected]










































_Modified by CortezVW81 at 7:34 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

MSD 6al box
$80 shipped.
Get it off of my desk, I have no use for it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

i got carbs for a 16v setup for sale had them for a project and want to go a different way with the project so here they are upfor sale comes with carbs, manifolds, air cleaners/filters(a little dirty), a throttle cable, a few modified water necks, saab distributor 300 obo price is flexable so dont be afriad to shoot me a im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://i125.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

^^^
You got IM


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (turoc)*

also got a stock 1.6 carb got it off my project car witch has 84,xxx miles on it it would need a rebuild and a clean up.
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i125.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr666gli (Apr 23, 2006)

*FS GSXR 750 itbs w/ custom 16v manifold*

gsxr itb's with custom 16v manifold, aeb fuel rail, fpr, and g60 injectors. also comes with evoheat shield intake spacer. i picked up the setup a while back and need money so it's for sale. 
























i will also throw in an abf water neck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i pay shipping and ship on receipt of payment - paypal only - PM ME FOR DETAILS
$600 OBO 

_Modified by vr666gli at 5:36 PM 1-4-2010_


_Modified by vr666gli at 3:19 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (junn)*

if you want to fab your own manifold, i have some 16v intake flanges laying around


_Modified by mudanddust at 9:03 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

WTB a 8v carb setup so if anyone has a whole setup for sale shoot me a im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pb125* »_WTB a 8v carb setup so if anyone has a whole setup for sale shoot me a im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


pm'd


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

8v counterflow carb setup 575.00
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4716892


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stick90)*

NEW OEM Mikuni ITBS off a Japanese Spec Honda, brand new. Choke plates are removed, but included, as well as the TPS, secondary actuator motor and fuel rail. 
ITBS are 42mm. Looking for $150 shipped to the 48.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

looking for a single side draft intake manifold for a counterflow VW engine. would take a dual carb manifold too if thats all i can get.
what do you guys have to offer?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

what kind of valve cover is that?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

a sexy one...


----------



## goneon2w (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (savetherock)*

heay happen to still have the weber carb setup? if so hit me back up like to see how much u like for the hole setup . TY for ur time


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (crazycommie)*

FEELERRR
if i get the right offer i might part with this.
this is a custom grant motorsport ITB setup for vr6. 
rumored to be the only one in the US.
i dont need to sell it but im thinking about it. 
you will get, custom length shorty lower intake manifold powdercoated chrome, chrome plated grantmotorsport manifold, GM TP sensor, 6 jenvey throttle bodys, fully polished, polished stainless steel hardware, polished throttle linkage, 6 staggard velocity stacks that are fully polished. 
also thinking of selling my custom built MS system along with it. built by need a vr6, MS module, and harness. 
this came off the mk3 race car from jersey.
i have alot of money in this, please dont lowball offer. 
heres what it looked like when i bought it.








it WILL stick through your hood with a full length lower manifold.








fitment on my mk2, sits behind the grill just perfectly. even enough room to mount a screen filter to the grill like i did.








i might have a pic of the horns somewhere but ill have to look. 
dont be fooled, this takes a good amount of custom modifying to get to fit right on a mk2, or to keep it under the hood anyway. 



























_Modified by rhiGLi at 1:08 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

hott damn


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

I have for sale a carter 4070 fuel pump 
Literally brand new still in the box, never had fuel ran through it. Bought it for another project that never came to fruition. 
http://www.jegs.com/i/Carter/180/P4070/10002/-1
Jegs has it for 72.99 +shipping
I want to get 60.00 shipped.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

vr6 dude forgot a price.


----------



## dubcraftee84 (Oct 7, 2009)

Couple of MIkunis for sale. Price is negotiable.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4731490
Check it out YO!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Glegor)*

Freshly rebuilt (tanked and rodded) 40 IDF Weber. Cleaned up very nicely. All gasketing surfaces have been trued.
Setup for dual (side by side) IDF's. Fuel ports ready to be taped for threaded in fuel fittings.
Come complete with Manual Choke, Air Filter, and Stacks.
*$170 shipped (manifold not included)*











































































_Modified by WCHLVR at 2:14 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible*

Looking to buy a 16v itb setup under 300 hopefully


----------



## JayEuro910 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (gitthatcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gitthatcrew* »_Looking to buy a 16v itb setup under 300 hopefully

ditto this man haha. price isnt so much an option as the fact that IDK what all i'm looking for


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (JayEuro910)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayEuro910* »_ditto this man haha. price isnt so much an option as the fact that IDK what all i'm looking for









Well if it helps you or any im looking for the itbs, manifold, tps, and harness


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Complete ITB kit for a 1.8 20V motor.
Kit comes with:
(4) Custom TWM 48mm ITB's with airbox
(2) Custom fuel rails + 8 injectors
(8) Additional injectors
(1) DTA E48 EXP standalone Engine management system with FULL HARNESS (allready mapped)
(1) Bosch Motorsport Coil pack + plug wires + all sensors








Asking $1700 USD for the lot.
(ITB's alone are worth 1800 USD)

You know wether or not this will work on a mk2 1.8 16v engine? For instance with nothing but a different manifold?
Even a weirder setup... you know wether or not this wil work on only one of two Audi V8 heads?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: lynx single sidraft manifold 150 shipped*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4682747


_Modified by thumpergtivw at 8:06 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (gitthatcrew)*

Pm'd


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
You know wether or not this will work on a mk2 1.8 16v engine? For instance with nothing but a different manifold?
Even a weirder setup... you know wether or not this wil work on only one of two Audi V8 heads? 

If you cut the flange off and weld on a 16V flange it will work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (Issam Abed)*

FS: Megasquirt MegaStim $45 shipped assembled


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

WTB: 8v intake manifold flange made from 6061-T6 aluminum, with no injector bungs, just round intake runner holes.
Similar to:








I stole that picture from rhussjr.


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

GSXR throttle bodies, fuel rail and a pressure regulator. 150.00 shipped OBO!!


----------



## J1junkie (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (yellowslc)*

WTB TPS throttle body for my MKI CIS to Megasquirt conversion.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (J1junkie)*

I am thinking of going a different direction with this car now, I have an awesome running low mile under 100K 2.0 aba with dual delortoro carbs, I am selling this pretty much as a complete swap, all you will need is accessories... I am sure some of you might have seen my car at a show or two. Motor is only been run for 2 seasons, pretty much only been driven around town a little on nice days and to h2o and mk1 madness.. This motor also is pretty bad ass. It sounds amazing! I don't even have a radio in my rabbit and I don't need one because I never get tired of hearing the carbs roar. It is also pretty fast in a rabbit, I am sure a mk2 would be no different, smoked my buddies stock 1.8t audi. 
Included. 
Complete longblock: head/block with brand new oilpan and mostly any gasket I could replace.
Very freshly rebuilt delotoro dual 44 carbs
assortment of jets, and misc parts
Rowand intake manifold w/isolators
Summit fuel pressure regulator w/gauge
Black accell spark plug wires
Complete knock box ignition
Techtonics aba distributor adapter ring
Carter 4070 hflp fuel pump practically brand new
Inline fuel filter
Powdercoated SCAT valve cover
mk4 aeg tubular exhaust manifold
and stock aba manifold with custom modified down pipe to work in a rabbit
New timing belt,plugs, distributor cap and rotor
Throttle cable and bracketry, as well as a choke cable and slick bracket to mount it to your rabbit steering column[was from a diesel rabbit for some sort of choke thing]
There is probably more included I cant think of because I am just rattling off this list by memory. 








































Pretty much everything pictured here except I am keeping the abf serpentine setup, the oil cooler and transmission... 
I am thinking 1600.00 is a fair price considering everything is just about brand new, and I spent 1000.00 on the rebuilt carbs and having them tuned for this motor... 
Pretty much all you will need to do is add your accessories and the fire it up.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

megasquirt 1 v2.2 complete setup for an 8valve or 16valve engine forsale...i bought this for a previous car...am holding this for a future project currently, but i just bought a house and priorities are priorities...
included:
ms1 v2.2 fuel and spark, gone over by VCG/spitfireEFI
diy autotune relay box (new)
diy autotune jimstim (new)
innovate lc1 w/ gauge (new)
diy autotune relay cable from ms box to relay board (new)
diy autotune harness cable (new, you need to fabricate your own harness)
GM coolant temp sensor (new)
GM open element air temp sensor (new)
obd2 mk3 aba engine wiring harness (was going to hack this up to use the connectors)
8valve digi2 fuel rail w/ stock injectors *and*
BBM 16valve fuel rail for stock intake manifold w/ an fittings w/ fpr (new)
g60 injector bungs to replace the cis bungs (new)
16valve intake manifold gasket and throttle body gaskets (new)
passat automatic trans throttle body w/ tps
usb cable for ms box (new)
mk4 power distribution block
bosch F6DSR silber spark plugs (new)
and i'll include a DIY autotune license plate surround too...
mostly everything was bought *new* from diy autotune...would like to recoup _some _of the money spent, but my loss is your gain...this is pretty much a turnkey setup that all you have to do is finish where i started...
*
looking for $900...(i am NOT splitting up this setup)*




_Modified by ratdub at 6:50 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## huje (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

I've got a set of R1 carbs to sell, will get pics up tomorrow -$130 shipped including paypal


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

WTB dellorto 40 dhla stopper linkage


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*FS: Jenvey 45mm ITB's*

up for sale is a set of jenvey 45mm ITB's, Ive had them for a while and was going to bolt them onto my 16v but decided I want to go turbo so I'm going to start saving now. Comes with horns and itg filters (need oil) the itbs are already tapped for vaccum and IAT, and a TPS. the only thing it will need is a set screw or a billet piece made for the throttle linkage(easy fix). Im hoping to get $1200 shipped but Im open to offers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
If you cut the flange off and weld on a 16V flange it will work.

Too bad, would've been the perfect set if it would've been plug and play... and if I had the cash right now.








Thanks for the info anyways.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (Breadfan5968)*

DHLA Dell'Orto 40's up for sale. Completely disasembled, cleaned and ready for reassemble. Sell Cheap $150 to the first who IM'S Me. Also loads of Dell parts, Air Horns(NEW), Idle and Main Jets(NEW) Also, RARE Factory Dell'Orto Air Cleaner assemblies,Chemically cleaned and Powder coated silver, two sets of new K&N air cleaners as well. will sell everything CHEAP, wan't It all gone. Make me a price for the whole lot as well. IM me , Chris.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (thumpergtivw)*

lynx single sidedraft counterflow dcoe manifold 160 shipped in us


----------



## 16v kid (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: For Sale- Wanted To Buy Thread (thumpergtivw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any one have a carb assembly for sale, motorcycle/car. perferably anything with a 40MM+ bore. 







thanks


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*FS - 1.8 8v with dual dellorto carbs - ATL GA*

i'm contemplating selling the engine out of the scirocco. 
the details:
high compression RV 1.8 block - rebuilt with new bearings, rings, bolts
solid lifter big valve JH 8v head, port & polished
autotech high rpm valvetrain - valve springs
autotech 286 cam, autotech adjustable gear
dual dellorto 40mm carbs - tuned perfectly - fully rebuilt less than 2k ago
eurosport header - tri-Y
eurosport plug wires
engine has a little over 8k miles. most of these miles are highway - the car has been from georgia to indiana and back several times. it's that reliable. however, it has also done several track days at road atlanta, but never reved above 7500rpm. oil changed every 2k with mobil 1 15w50 synthetic and vw filter. engine is spotless inside. no smoke or oil consumption. 
the engine is still in the car. come drive it, hear it, look at it. located in cumming or dahlonega - ATL GA area. will get pulled when i have a deposit on it. 
i'm asking $800 as is with all listed. or, we can work something out if you have a low mileage 16v laying around.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FS - 1.8 8v with dual dellorto carbs - ATL GA (Cynical 1)*

I have for sale a complete carb swap of my running 16v. ive already tuned these to match a 1.8 16v with cams and exhaust. im selling all this to fund my 1.8t swap
$900 Shipped OBO
includes:
-Dellorto DHLA 40 with Manifold,
-air filters
-most of a rebuild kit for them
-Extra jets and parts
-duel cable throttle linkage and pedal
-MSD 6a box
-MSD 8990 timing computer
-OEM ignition computer (used as signal booster for timing computer)
my harness also comes with but you may want to clean it up. i can also provide wire diagram if you need.
-Carter 4070 fuel pump, i didn't use or need a regulator for this setup
-i also have a vacuum manifold from Vibrant that is included

The bad, the choke levers on one of the carbs have been broken the whole time ive used them, i didnt need them much so i never bothered to fix it. 
im working on getting pics soon. There are some pics of the parts in my old build thread in my SIG
thanks for the views! 

PICS

















Other 16v parts for sale:
auto tech sport cams $200 shipped OBO
polished valve cover $40 shipped OBO
pacesetter 4-1 header $50 shipped OBO



_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 9:47 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fs: new old stock rabbit carb manifold and reman. holley 2bbl carb
















































*$300/shipped OBO* in the lower 48...


----------



## RhodyVW (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

WTB 16v manifold to use with R1 carbs
PM Me!


----------



## o0bur (Aug 16, 2006)

For Sale:
MS V3 modified for stock VR6 coilpack, tach output
10' harness pigtail
Innovate LC1 Wideband
Will also include the harness and all sensors I wired up for free.
Unit has never been used, selling as new. Over 800 US paid for, will sacrifice for 400 CDN. Price is firm, please email [email protected] or text 905 931 2005 for details. Will drive to meet up at a half way point or deliver if within 50km of st catharines.
Do not send me IM's I do not log onto the tex regularly, email or text is the best bet.


----------



## 16v kid (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re:WTB*

i need 45 dcoe's. if anyone can help would be much appriciated.







norml


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

SOLD










_Modified by fredybender at 7:42 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*WTB: 16V ITB or Carb setup - selling all my ABA Turbo parts to go back to NA*

As stated, looking to buy an ITB or Carb setup for go back to an NA 16V motor. I'm selling/trading all my turbo parts here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83729








Please PM me for more pics or if you have a setup you'd be willing to sell. Thanks for the help.
Found my set - Thanks Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Dubrunner at 7:44 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

Got a set of 288 TT 16V camshafts and TT adjustable cam gear. Less than 1000 miles
$400 Shipped to the the 48.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: WTB: 16V ITB or Carb setup - selling all my ABA Turbo parts to go back to NA (Dubrunner)*

PM''d


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_DHLA Dell'Orto 40's up for sale. Completely disasembled, cleaned and ready for reassemble. Sell Cheap $150 to the first who IM'S Me. Also loads of Dell parts, Air Horns(NEW), Idle and Main Jets(NEW) Also, RARE Factory Dell'Orto Air Cleaner assemblies,Chemically cleaned and Powder coated silver, two sets of new K&N air cleaners as well. will sell everything CHEAP, wan't It all gone. Make me a price for the whole lot as well. IM me , Chris.

EVERYTHING IS SOLD! Thanks Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (81type53)*

For Sale. Carter Fuel pump P#152-875. Came off of my dual dell 40 set up on my Mk1 Scirocco. Used to start the car about 20 times and then went a different route. Excellent condition. $60 shipped In the U.S. HI/AK xtra. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Re:WTB (16v kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v kid* »_i need 45 dcoe's. if anyone can help would be much appriciated.







norml









I have sent you a instant message, i live close to their factory here in Spain


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Re:WTB (darthcabby)*

Hey guys, I'm possibly looking for an itb set up for my aba, let me know what you have.
Thanks,
mike


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Re:WTB (16vscooter)*

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a carb setup for a 2.0 16v. Prefer it to be as complete as possible but if you just have carbs and a manifold i'd be interested in that too. 
Thanks,
George


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Re:WTB (sinfulrides14)*

ive got a couple 16v intake flanges, also can swage out intake runners to match 16v ports


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Re:WTB (mudanddust)*

SOLD


_Modified by teenwolf at 1:39 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## veedubinwhatever (Apr 28, 2002)

*FS Weber 40 dcoe / ABA manifold*

I have A pair of 40 dcoe Webers new the boxes.. 650 shipped
and I also have a Rowland ABA crossflow Manifold ... 225 Shipped

I will make a deal on the full package.. NEED $ 4 my DIESEL..

thanks


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FS Weber 40 dcoe / ABA manifold (veedubinwhatever)*

To the above, I have a Canuck Spec, Mechanical Pump 1.9TD longblock and wiring harness, everything is there except the pump and turbo set-up (using it on a Hi-Po 1.6 build)


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello 
I have for sale a complete MSD kit the kit contain 
- MSD 6A
- Tach adapter PN 8920 
- Timing controller PN 8680 
- Programable timing computer PN 8981 
- Coil MSD blaster 2
And with the kit I leave a other one MSD 6AL but I am not certain of the condition but of memory it was still good. also I leave another 6a broken
I'm from québec. possibility of shiping to USA
Price 500$ the kit cost over 750$


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*WTB: 16v dual carb setup*

I am looking for a weber or dell dual carb setup for a 16v, would like to get manifold, carbs and linkage. 40s prefered but would take 45s.
Something at a price that doesn't make me say, I should just go buy a new set for that price


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*[b]WTB[/b] V8 head intake manifold*

I'm looking for a manifold to put TWM ITB's on an Audi V8 3.6L PT V8 head. Only using one of the two heads on a 2.0L 4-cilinder bottom end, so only need an intake for four throttle bodies.
Please not that the spacing of the intakeports is the same as with a KR / PL head, but that the studs with whitch they mount are screwed in under a 45 degree angle, instead of the 90 degree angle.
Intake manifolds without boltholes to mount them on the head with are welcome too, as long as the spacing of the tubes is the same as on the KR head, or the tubes are seperated from each other. This last option is prefered.
Don't want any cut up half done stuff. 
Willing to trade Euro stuff for the intake as well. Got some 50mm 16v intakes among others catching dust.










_Modified by Breadfan5968 at 6:21 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: [b]WTB[/b] V8 head intake manifold (Breadfan5968)*

FS: brand new Bahn Brenner 16v fuel rail with mk3 style FPR adapter and AN fittings. $250 + shipping from bahn brenner.
$200 shipped
pics soon.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (turoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turoc* »_Got a set of 288 TT 16V camshafts and TT adjustable cam gear. Less than 1000 miles
$400 Shipped to the the 48.

IM sent.


----------



## brutal_executer (Oct 2, 2008)

Itb setup needed for 16v 
IM with your prices


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Re:WTB (teenwolf)*

Hey dude will you do all that 220 posted?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

WANTED:
Full Megasquirt conversion setup for dizzy and single coil pack to convert 16v turbo to standalone management.
Please email gav225 at gmail dot com
cheers


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Looking for a crossflow carb manifold, single or duals.*

like the title states, i want some sort of a manifold for a ABA crossflow head. single or dual accommodations will work for me. not picky at this point, just want to make my car run.
let me know what you got and how much you want for it.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a crossflow carb manifold, single or duals. (Glegor)*

i have a tdi swap out of an 02 jetta that i want to trade for a megasquirt or carb setup, looking for a complete setup, lmk what youve got


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Wanted, full 8V carb conversion kit. im me with price.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*WTB 20v ITB setup*

Seeing what people have available







Let me know.


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: WTB 20v ITB setup (rollercoasterracer)*

16v side draft carb manifold for sale $250


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: WTB 20v ITB setup (Macho_volks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macho_volks* »_16v side draft carb manifold for sale $250 

Sent IM


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_I have for sale a carter 4070 fuel pump 
Literally brand new still in the box, never had fuel ran through it. Bought it for another project that never came to fruition. 
http://www.jegs.com/i/Carter/180/P4070/10002/-1
Jegs has it for 72.99 +shipping
I want to get 60.00 shipped. 










You have a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (microdub98)*

still looking for a cross flow ABA weber manifold.


----------



## nastymk1 (Sep 29, 2008)

looking to buy a complete carb setup for a JH 8v. Just shoot me what ya have, not concern about cost.


----------



## cammisled (Mar 15, 2002)

*WTB - complete 8v counterflow carb setup*

I'd like to buy weber/dell 40's, msd, carter fuel pump, counterflow manifold, linkage, etc. I want to buy all together, but if I nobody has one I'll start piecing it together. 
Also willing to trade web design/graphic design/branding for parts.
email cammisled at yahoo.com


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*WTB:*

WTB: 40mm DCOE intake trumpets, flange style, going on TWM throttle bodies, mine are too short and interfeering with my filters and linkage.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_For Sale. Carter Fuel pump P#152-875. Came off of my dual dell 40 set up on my Mk1 Scirocco. Used to start the car about 20 times and then went a different route. Excellent condition. $60 shipped In the U.S. HI/AK xtra. Thanks, Chris.

PM'd


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: WTB 16v itb setup cheap as possible (microdub98)*

returned pm....


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

Weber 32/36 for sale, comes with rebuild kit. $60 shipped. Pm me for pics. Needs filter housing.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*DRAKE/Weber Sidedraft DCOE 8V manifold*

So when I bought this, I was told/ put under the impression it was a DRAKE manifold. There is nothing on this manifold to confirm or disprove this though. I bought it as a potential manifold for when I put the TWM throttle bodies on my car, but found a more suitable manifold. I have no use for this one now.
It's a Dual DCOE Sidedraft 8V COUNTERFLOW (1.6/1.7/1.8L) manifold & should take Weber's or Delorto's with no problems. Has built in (push down) style linkage. Some parts will need to be sourced to make the linkage complete, what I have is what I got when I bought it.
Someone of the previous owners had some sections welded & beefed up, likely to reinforce the DCOE flange sections. This manifold is nice in that you don't need a combination of studs and bolts to bolt it to the head, stock allen bolts can be used in all the locations.
I'll have pictures up shortly.
I'm asking less than what I paid for it. $200 Shipped anywhere in the lower 48. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































































_Modified by secondgen at 10:53 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*WTB: Weber carb/intake 8v*

Looking for a weber downdraft and an intake for my 8v. PM me


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*[/b]FS- EMS STINGER 8860 STANDALONE 12v VR[/b]*

Complete standalone management off of an obd2 12v VR motor.
After looking through the manual this is way overkill for my setup.
Over $1500 new. 
http://www.emsnorthamerica.com/8860.htm 
Looking for a megasquirt setup or similar. Anyone willing to install and tune and we can come up with a straight trade.
LMK - outright sale is ok too
$1200 obo


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Mallory CDIS*

FS- Ignition system
Mallory VI CDIS Ignition system- no switches or pills. It's all set up through the digital interface on top of the unit. Has control over:
Top end limiter
launch limiter
start retard
top end retard
nitrous window/rpm window switch
tach test
For more: http://www.malloryperformance....ion=1








I accidentally got a little black spray paint overspray on mine like an idiot. It's not very bad, just cosmetic. I'll take some photos of my actual unit and post them up.
Includes MSD blaster SS E-core coil and custom made spark plug wires (Jegs brand wire/connectors) for 8v. Works great, nice to be able to make adjustments on the fly without looking for different pills. Used in my drag car for 2 years, works excellent!
$200 shipped


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*WTB Weber 45's, Pierce 16v manifold*

Looking for a set of Weber 45's and Pierce manifold. PM me if you've got em. cheaper the better. long as there rebuildable.
KAOS


_Modified by Kaos26003 at 9:46 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Fuel pump/regulator*

FS- Edelbrock 120GPH 600hp electric fuel pump. Capable of supplying gasoline, ethanol, methanol, or e85. Extremely quiet, way quieter than a holley pump and better construction. Includes holley fuel pressure regulator. Used it on my dual sidedraft setup and worked excellent!
It costs $200 new without regulator, and has only been on a racecar for a year, so very light use. How about *$150* shipped with the regulator.
I can take a picture of it (it's still on the car, in my trailer) but it looks just like this.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

*MS2 3.75 SMD*

nevermind



_Modified by juicedz4 at 3:18 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

im looking for a 16v weber manifold $$$ in hand


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: DRAKE/Weber Sidedraft DCOE 8V manifold (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_So when I bought this, I was told/ put under the impression it was a DRAKE manifold. There is nothing on this manifold to confirm or disprove this though. I bought it as a potential manifold for when I put the TWM throttle bodies on my car, but found a more suitable manifold. I have no use for this one now.
It's a Dual DCOE Sidedraft 8V COUNTERFLOW (1.6/1.7/1.8L) manifold & should take Weber's or Delorto's with no problems. Has built in (push down) style linkage. Some parts will need to be sourced to make the linkage complete, what I have is what I got when I bought it.
Someone of the previous owners had some sections welded & beefed up, likely to reinforce the DCOE flange sections. This manifold is nice in that you don't need a combination of studs and bolts to bolt it to the head, stock allen bolts can be used in all the locations.
I'll have pictures up shortly.
I'm asking less than what I paid for it. $200 Shipped anywhere in the lower 48. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by secondgen at 10:53 AM 4-7-2010_

Just wondering if you've still got this...


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

FS: DCOE weber manifold for a 1.8L counterflow head the manifold is clean and unmolested asking 150.00 shipped to the lower 48 stated certified and insured.


_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 5:15 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

*Price lowered 125.00 + shipping*



_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 5:47 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

125.00 + shipping




















_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 5:53 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*MS 1 V2.2 and other goodies For sale.*

Here is what I Have into it.
1 x	MegaSquirt-I Programmable EFI System PCB2.2 - Kit w/ BLACK CASE	$145.00 
1 x	MegaSquirt-I or II Relay Cable	$70.00 
1 x	MegaSquirt Relay Board - Assembled Unit	$88.00 
1 x	CPU - MegaSquirt-I CPU	$18.00 
1 x	PCBv3 and v2.2 -- Pullup Resistors 'ModKit'	$1.60 
1 x	PCBv3 and v2.2 -- Boost Control Mod-Kit	$7.00 
1 x	GM Closed Element CLT / IAT Sensor with Pigtail	$17.75 
1 x	GM Open Element IAT Sensor with Pigtail	$22.25 
1 x	MegaSquirt Wiring Bundle - 12' Long	$40.00 
1 x	Innovate LC-1 Digital Wideband Controller with Sensor	$199.00 
1 x	MapDaddy 4 Bar MAP Sensor with Barometric Correction	$65.00
Nearly $700 just There. It has been assembled and tested with a JimStim.








1x G60 Intake that has been sandblasted and Painted/Tapped for the IAT listed above. $75
1x BBM 8V G60 Fuel Rail and FPR adapter. $150
1x New G60 Injector wiring harness wired in 2 banks for MS.... $30
4x 42lb Racetronix.com injectors balanced and flowmatched. $175
1x Passat T-Body with needed TPS for MS. $45
1x superfly Coolant Bung so you can just slide it right into your VW coolant passage housing on the front of your 8v head. $20
Total Package Pic:








I probably have well over $1200 into it.
I have no intentions of parting it out, but may take it into consideration depending on what you want.
I would like $*900* + Shipping and paypal fees. *If you feel that is too far off make me an offer*.
This stuff was purchased in May of 08, test fitted and never reached final installation.
Thanks 
Mark Byler




_Modified by MByler1 at 8:44 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a set of 40 chokes for a 45 DCOE. 50$? PM me.


----------



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

*2001 Suzuki Hayabusa Throttle bodies W/Injectors 
2002 Gti 1.8t Fuel rail with injectors & FPR
1991 Gli 16v 42mm Lower intake manifold cut and bead blasted*
*$300 shipped to contiguous USA
Send me an IM and I talk
*


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rad-Rabbit)*

I have a set of Weber carbs 44 IDF complete with manifolds and Gene Berg linkage. I got them for a Bug but I got some expenses to take care of first, so the bug acquisition can wait. 
The price is $550 picked up at my door or add shipping costs if they need to be shipped. 
































I need some cash fast.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Tomandante)*

msns set-up
ecu and harness
$200+shipping


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

Im looking for a downdraft carb and manifold.
Im fitting it to a MK1 GTI 1.8 counterflow 8v.


----------



## pearld (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTInoise)*

FS: 12v VR itb setup
Link to all the info and pics
http://www.cepavw.org/phpbb3/v...17204
My pm's don't seem to work all the time so it would just be best to reply on here


----------



## widebodymk2 (Apr 13, 2009)

got a Megasquirt 2.2 ecu and JimStim v1.4 stimulator with wheel simulator. Both Boards were built professionally they have been tested but never used. 250- Plus shipping 717-368-4418
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4856121


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (GTInoise)*

For sale. Carter Fuel Pump P# 152-875, slightly used. $60 bux. Also, just got a bunch of Carb stuff, used what I needed and are stuck with some spares. Weber Mains and Air correctors, Dellorto Mains and Idle which are brand new, some Dellorto chokes, Emulsion tubes and other spares. IM me If Interested


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*LM2*

For sale is my Innovate LM-2 wideband with datalogger. Lightly used in a race car for about a year. Comes with OBD-2 cable, cigarette power cable, USB cable, analog/aux input cable, O2 sensor cable, bung and plug kit, memory car, manual on CD, and of course unit itself.

Works great, just needs a new o2 sensor. I used it with leaded gas, so the sensor started getting slower and slower. Replace with a standard VW wideband sensor, and you're ready to rock! Sensors are currently $46 on ebay- http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...80975

*$275 shipped OBO*, this model costs $399 new at summit-


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: LM2 (MkIIRoc)*

FS: Dual carb manifold for any counterflow 8v not sure if it fits crossflow also, $140shipped obo 
or may trade for a dual carb linkage, MSD 6al, carb fuel pump.
Thanks


_Modified by crazycommie at 1:42 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## mk216v (Jan 6, 2000)

*FS; EFi Technology stand alone management for Mk1 or Mk2 16V*

EFi Technology stand alone management setup for Mk1 or Mk2 16V; 1.0(predecessor to X1) ECU, fully labeled wiring harness w/ Raychem components($$$) (was on an Mk4 16V VW rally car but harness was then professionally adapted for Mk1 or Mk2 16V use by Kris at Dynamic Race Solutions), Suzuki Hayabusa (Denso) coil packs, CD w/ base maps(Kris has more), EFi communication cable, wideband O2 sensor, Bosch water temp and air temp sensors, MAP sensor, crankshaft position sensor.

Needs a trigger wheel;
Option #1 (via DRS); "I have 4 tooth trigger wheels that are the standard for that kit in stock. They are already cut to fit the stock Mk1/2 crank pulley too. $20."
Option #2 (via INA Engineering); OEM euro Lupo p/n 030-103-171-L

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3516017-16v-MS-coilpack....but-no-crank-trigger-!


Link to the system;
http://www.efitechnology.com/1.html 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










$1400 + S&H and nominal paypal fee


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FS; EFi Technology stand alone management for Mk1 or Mk2 16V (mk216v)*

FS: 1 Weber DCOE 40
I was using this for my 16v swapped mk1 project. I had a pair and 1 of the carbs broke where it mounts to the intake mani so I bought another matched pair to replace my original pair with. There is nothing wrong with this one its just I now have 3 working weber 40's and only need 2 of them for my 16v. I also just put in a brand new gasket kit. It also has either 32 or 34 chokes but I can't remember excatly.
I took out the all of the jets (pump, main, air, emulsion tub, idle) but it still has all of the holders and a 1.75 needle valve I believe. I do however have a lot of extra jets and could try and jet it to what you want if I have the sizes available.
Price:
100 shipped without jets
150 shipped with jets (If I have them)

Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics but its all I have right now.


































_Modified by VdubyaVR6 at 11:30 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone got a single IDF manifold for an 8v that they dont want an arm and a leg for?


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

I do, pm me


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

anyone has a 45mm single DCOE for sale?


----------



## eojthekid (Jul 18, 2006)

WTB: cross-flow intake manifold for carb setup aba head


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a set of 45 dcoe webers , a pierce 16v manifold, and a msd 6al ignition unit for sale. Send me offers need to sell asap. 900obo.


----------



## 16v kid (Dec 14, 2009)

webers for a 2.8 vr6??? can anyone be of help.


----------



## shibubba (Apr 14, 2005)

I am doing an ABA w/megajolt swap right now and need to find a 16v factory plug + oil pump gear

I am not looking for a head block off plate. I am looking for the plug that is in the block where a distributor would normally sit on an 8v engine.

I need the gear as well.

Need it asap.....

Anyone parting out a 16v?


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Feeler/Trade: Complete ready to roll Dual Dellorto DHLA 40 ABA carb set-up..

Looking to possibly boost my ABA for my scirocco so I'm looking to trade all the goodies for a COMPLETE ABA TURBO set-up. No splitting up/parting out....... this is just a feeler for now. Really looking to trade, no strait sale sorry. Any offers ???

(2) Dellorto DHLA 40 carbs
(1) ABA crossflow dual carb manifold
(1) MSD 6al programmable ignition
(1) Carter 4070 fuel pump
(1) TT aba/mk1 non-cat downpipe
(1) TT 270 camshaft
(1) Cylinder block block-off plate
(1) ZEX nitrous kit......only have the bottle and primary control unit


----------



## 84BunnyGTI (Jul 24, 2008)

*still got the carbs?*

hey you still have the carbs for sale?


----------



## 84BunnyGTI (Jul 24, 2008)

*16v 45's*

someone posted a set up for 16v carbs w/ mai and msd for 900 if you still have it i will buy. do u have the whole kit?


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*FS: 40mm webbers, 8v counter flow manifold and FPR*

*SOLD*This was taken off a car recently, was working perfect. $425 shipped. they are 40mm webbers, includes manifold and Fuel presure regulator. send p.m. Thanks
*SOLD*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*FS; webber 32-36 Nos plate*

Asking $35 shipped, this spacer goes in between carb and manifold and has a hole to instal Nos foger.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Dcoe 40*

2


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*8v counterflow manifold*

just like it says fits all counterflow 8v's good shape, not hacked or ported

$120+ shipping obo


----------



## shibubba (Apr 14, 2005)

*Gsxr 750 thorttle bodies*

I have a set of unmodified GSXR throttle bodies for sale. Have all the fittings and injectors. Tps is there but broken if I remember correctly. These are in very nice shape, were not run for very long ( upgraded )

I will post photos tonight

125+shipping


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

130.00 shipped THIS IS JUST FOR THE COUNTER-FLOW MANIFOLD!!!!!!


----------



## Opption (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm lookin for a manifold to run my bike carb set-up. send me a pm if you have anything. thanks.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

WTB: complete carb swap for 1.8l 8v counter flow cis motor. currently running a 1.8l 8v on cis and would like to swap it over to dual carbs. looking for a complete or mostly complete set up. let me know. thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Alpha-Rallye (Sep 21, 2005)

*2l 16v 220 hp 200ftpd ITB*

2l 16v 220hp for sale

This a superb engine with lots of torque, very reliable with proper maintenance. It was used in a very succesful rally car.


Engine 

Base 2l16v
Head 2l16v ported and polished
Cam/lifter/spring schrick
Valve 3 angles 
Headers Brospeed 2Y 
exhaust 2 1/4, catalytic converter magnaflow 
baffled oil Pan
oil cooler with braided hose
Injection SDS already tuned
plug wire MSD 
ITB TWM 
adjustable pulley
air filter ITG 



Spare

oil pump
housing thermostat
Gasket Baffle de Pan 
water pump
Alternator 
oil cap
Gasket Intake 
air filter ITG
Timing Belt 
oil filter
seal crank 
gasket water pump
thermostat (3) 
Injector(4) 
oil pan
Coil 
Strap alternator 
Gasket head cover
Gasket head
Gasket headers 

Price can vary between 4000$ et 5000$

you can reach me at:
yocamaro''at''hotmail.com


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

elias said:


> *for sale* Dellorto 40mm dhla carbs $200
> 16v dual carb intake mani $250
> 8v daul carb intake mani $250
> dual carb air filters $50
> ...


----------



## white-rabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

*16V dual carb setup w/ manifold, whatcha got??? PNW-BC*

Hi 
Looking for complete setup for a *16V* 

dual carb prefer weber, 
manifold 
pump 
hoses 
etc 

show me what you have.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

white-rabbit said:


> Hi
> Looking for complete setup
> dual carb prefer weber,
> *manifold*
> ...


 i have a manifold for twin carbs for a counter flow 8V let me know i have paypal 120.00 shipped


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

uberdork said:


> WTB: complete carb swap for 1.8l 8v counter flow cis motor. currently running a 1.8l 8v on cis and would like to swap it over to dual carbs. looking for a complete or mostly complete set up. let me know. thanks.:thumbup:


 i have a 8v counter flow twin weber manifold let me know if you interested i can have it shipped to you for 120.00 i have paypal.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*also lookin for a reasonable 8v carb setup*

lookin for an 8v carb set- with cash in hand .... pm me


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

*aeromotive adjustable fpr 13109*

looking for 100 bucks. its good for 30-70psi. thanks for looking.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

i have honda cbr 900rr carbs for sell great shape i changed directions on my build and dont need them any more very clean ill take 125 shipped and they still have the tps on them i can email pics if needed


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FS: Innovate LC1 Wideband O2 System with XD16 Gauge*

*Almost* new, has about 2.5k on it total, less then 1 month/76mi on a brand new sensor. 

Everything is in good but used condition. Controller has full harness length, with nothing cut. XD16 comes with all the gauge faces, etc still in factory wrapping. Has terminator connector and laptop cable for Logworks. Will come in original box. 

Spare sensor included at no extra cost.

$250 shipped.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*ADR lower intake manifold*

I have an lower big port ADR intake manifold for 20V heads. It suits itself well to either using a set of gsxr spaced throttle bodies with rubber boots or welding a flange for DCOE spaced bodies and going that route. Looking to get $100.00 - located near Pasadena, CA. I'll take some photos next time I run out to the garage.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

posting this up as a feeler, looking to change my car around again and go back to turbo. this is a grant motorsport itb setup made for vr6. word on the street is its the only grant setup in the US. it came off the race car from new jersey. 

perfect working order, pic of how i got it and how it is now. 

comes with...

shortened lower intake manifold, ported and pc chrome.
grant motorsport intake manifold, chrome plated.
6 jenvey throttles, fully polished.
throttle linkage, chrome and polished hardware.
velocity stacks, polished.
GM tps sensor and pigtail.
iat sensor.
polished stainless and chrome hardware holds it all together.


also will include the stainless header, and possibly the chrome plated fuel rail if you have a fuel rail to go along with the turbo kit. you will need your own standalone to run this. i can hook you up with a guy who does incredible megasquirt work and his customer service is top notch. always willing to help out. i guess for the right price i can take mine out but would prefer to keep it.

things you will need to modify for this is your alternator needs trimmed down (no big deal)
radiator maybe depending on what your setup is. i had a custom one made, but that went along with the whole show car thing anyway.
your alt bracket will need the holes reamed out so the alternator can sit a few MM lower to clear the bottom of the manifold.
rad support is questionable too. mine i just had to trim a slight amount off around the center for the last horn.

these things sound incredible and are definately a one off item. car won top dawg in o9 with them, and was featured in pvw in feb. :thumbup: 

will sell outright as well for $4500. no lowballs and no junk thrown together setups. i want a real deal nice working low mileage setup. it is going on a show car....














































pic of the horns...


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*FS: GSXR ITBs - $100*

I have a set of low mileage GSXR ITBs for sale. I believe they are 750 or 1000's. The butterflies are 42mm in diameter. I have the fuel rail and injectors, plus related sensors still attached. They had only a few thousand miles use I believe. Doing some house cleaning, and need these gone. Buy them. Please. Low ball me, you never know. :beer:










Only asking $100obo


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Dells for sale DHLA 40 E*

$500 shipped in the lower 48








Stacks were painted and have been stripped, still need a little cleaning up. (was gonna polish them)
Came off a running car but have been sitting for a little while. I'm going 16v so I no longer have any use for them. IM me with any questions


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

Originally Posted by elias 
for sale Dellorto 40mm dhla carbs $200
16v dual carb intake mani $250
8v daul carb intake mani $250
dual carb air filters $50


interested in your dellorto and 16v manifold... 
private or email me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

*WTB Weber 40's*

Found some


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*FS: 8 Valve 40mm Delortos with Trumpets and Manifold.*



















SOLD!!! Thanks for your interest


----------



## Retrokid (Jan 20, 2010)

*Regarding your Dells / Manifold*

Hi, 
I was just wondering if you still had the Dellorto/Manifold setup? 
Do they need a rebuild? Is anything seized on them? Idle/air adjusters? 
What size chokes? 
Does that include the linkage as well? 
Do you have paypal? 

If you have any other additional info that would help me buy these it would greatly be appreciated!  

Thanks, 

Pat


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

i am looking to sell my 16V ITB setup. i need to fund my MR2's mtor swap so i can have my daily back and stop dailying my project 
its pretty much all you need to run ITBs on standalone minus injectors 

itll come with a custom 16v manifold to mount the ITB's to the head with 
silicone couplers and worm gear clamps to mount the ITB's to the manifold 
1998 GSX-R ITB's 
fuel rail w/ FPR 
already correctly spaced 
TPS w/ pigtail 
injector holders (the ones that screw into the 16v manifold) 

here are some pics before completion 








































pretty much how youll get them. 
except i'll get the last bit of clear tubing for the vac line, and the last T fitting to complete the brake booster vac line. 









im not sure how much they are worth, as the manifold is custom, and its all put together and ready to be used. 
i had hopes of using them, but my MR2 spun a rod bearing and i need a new engine 
make me some offers and we'll go from there


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

brand new matching set of weber 45s, $800


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*WTT: 750 gsxr 42mm ITB*

I have a set of 750 gsxr ITBs i planned on using but changing gears to carbs and would really like to trade my ITBs for a set of R1 bike carbs. I will post pics when i get home from work but for now i think yall know what they look like . please pm with offers or email [email protected] :beer:


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

WTB: DCOE40 carb body.

Don't need any jets, guts, top, float or anything. 

Anyone have any parts carbs or oldies in need of a rebuild?

Tnks


----------



## handyalbert11 (Nov 22, 2007)

deadbolt- still have the itb's? i am interested, let me know


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

*bike carbs*

WTB - i am looking buy any set of bike carbs that will work for my 8v. PM me with details and prices.


----------



## The Blue Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

*<FS> Weber 40's 16V setup*

*SOLD
Thank You :thumbup:*


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

fs: yamaha r1 carbs $90 plus shipping. pics tomorrow


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

Petrol King Fuel Pressure Regulator. Came with my carbs and only used for a couple days. Comes with regulator, holley fuel press gauge, seen them for 50 GBP. Selling for $40


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

2 Mikuni 40 PHH side draft carbs, with 2 rebuild kits, 1 spare accelerator pump diaphragm and a copy of the manual $300

Counterflow 8V manifold, appears to be a Redline-Weber. $175 (not pictured)

Email: parts "at" shedracing.net


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Weber parts/Dell'Orto partf for sale. 2 new factory weber 2 1/2 Inch air horns with hardware.$45 shipped. 4 cheap airhorns from CBperformance(New)$20 shipped.Assorted Mains and Idles.LMK, Chris.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Auto 16v Passat TB with TPS and pig tails $60
Great for a standalone setup.:beer:
PM if interested.


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

*WTB: 8v crossflow head manifold and r1 carbs*

like the title says. Looking to buy a manifold for a crossflow 8v ABA head and some R1 Carbs for my ABA motor that I am building. Let me know what ya got. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*034 crank trigger 16v kit*

i have a used but in great condition. retails new 225 for vbelt set up, with the option for serpentine for 90 dollars more. plus shipping. have it all for 225.00 shipped. got an aba . so no need for it.thanks for looking.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*KPtuned MSII 3.57 w/ custom OBD2 PNP Harness For VRT + Extras $975.00 OBO*

I've got my PNP MSII from Paul at KPtuned.com. I wanted to go SEM but things have changed and it's now up for sale. This was Paul's personal MS setup that modified for me to fit what I wanted to do. This is a PNP OBD2 harness for any boosted VRT wanting to go SEM. 

This is an MS2 w/ the 3.57 board with additional onboard map for FI applications. I also had Paul include electronic boost control. 

If you have specific questions Paul said he is more than game to answer them. 

Also included is a GM boost control solenoid and harness.
http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/part...on_3-Port/2588

Here are some pictures.
























































$975.00 OBO
PM me for details.
Paypal Verified Only.

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

vlksdragon said:


> Dual sidedraft carb manifold for counterflow heads. Good shape overall, just dirty in the pic.
> $110 shipped in the conUS.


you have PM


----------



## elias (Dec 4, 2005)

*dellortoes*

sorry i forgot i had this stuff posted in here and just saw your reply. i sold the manifold but still have the carbs if interested


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

What kind of carbs and how much?


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*SDS on the cheap*

SDS EM3 stand-alone. Never used. BNIB. Set up for distro. 1 bar map (can be changed). You can upgrade the software (chip) or I can to latest version. Set-up for cyl head temp (was going on my air-cooled), but can be changed to coolant temp by swapping a resistor. Set-up for fuel only to use stock ign. or MSD with box. Can be upgraded to run coilpacks with ign. control. Has data logging, C.E.L., and lean warning with new software.
$300 SHIPPED with new chip $400 SHIPPED Please PM and email [email protected]


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

FS:
034 IIC EFI Plug and Play Kit for a 12v VR6
Full Plug & Play Harness
Waste Spark w/coil
4bar Map sensor.
New Still in the box
$2300(List price is $2700 plus shipping!!!)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ Wow!! Very nice man. I'm currently installing a IC system. GLWS


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

mr lee said:


> ^^ Wow!! Very nice man. I'm currently installing a IC system. GLWS


Thanks :beer:


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*alot of stuff!*

BIG HORSEPOWER CARB STUFF HERE

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ER-CARB-STUFF!-(everything-you-need-and-more)


----------



## markaviles (Jan 30, 2008)

zrobb3 said:


> fs: yamaha r1 carbs $90 plus shipping. pics tomorrow


Can you send me pics at [email protected]


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

Zrobb I just need your paypal info so I can pay you. 

You have pm and Text message.

Thanks

Taylor


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

holly 350 carb with adatpors and manifold looking to trade for gsxr 700 carbs and add some cash or 200 obo


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

wtb bike carb set up for a 2.0 aba looking for the carbs and manifold mainly:thumbup: pm me if u got anything


----------



## Miami Blue (Jan 12, 2009)

*For sale: 2 86 GTI knockboxes, ICM, Knockbox + ICM Pigtails, rain tray mount bracket*

$50 shipped for everything

Great ignition retrofit for carbed cars!


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## huje (Mar 31, 2003)

yamaha R1 carbs -$100 shipped, will get pics up this weekend


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*WTB - 16v dual side draft manifold*

lookin for a dual side draft mani for a 16v head.

not looking to pay new prices unless the piece IS brand new..


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

huje- pm sent. ill hit u up as soon as i get back stateside on the 15th


----------



## markaviles (Jan 30, 2008)

zrobb3 said:


> fs: yamaha r1 carbs $90 plus shipping. pics tomorrow


Let me know if you still have them for sale and please send me pics 
thanks


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone want to make a JH intake mani for R1 carbs to go in to a scirocco?


----------



## tombradvica (Nov 6, 2009)

*FS: Earl's -AN fittings and fuel filter*









Two unions with provisions for a fuel pressure guage and various 90's










Earl's cleanable fuel filter w/ extra sintered bronze element and both barbed and -AN fityting end caps










Assorted pipe thread to -AN adapters









These 2 are the fuel fittings for Dellorto DHLA carbs


















These two pics are of Earl's compression fittings made to go on the end of a cut hardline(new)




If you see anything you need let me know and we can work out a price.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

VR6 grant motorspot ITB still for sale....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er.....one-off-vr6-ITB-setup-blinged-out-hard.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*WTB Carb setup for 16v*

I would like to buy a Carb setup for a 16v
PLease let me know what you're selling.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I have several sets of Bosch injectors I don't need anymore:

Stock VW Digifant Injectors (16-18lb @ 3bar)
good for stock'ish 100-110hp
High-Imp
Perfect for SEM/MegaSquirt conversion of a CIS car
$20









214cc (21lb @ 3bar) Injectors
good for a modded 8v/16v: 140hp
Perfect for SEM/MegaSquirt conversion of a CIS car
$40









337cc (33lb @ 3bar, 39lb @ 4bar) Injectors
good for a turbo charged 4cyl, good up to apprx 225-240hp
What I run on the Dasher, this is my spare set
$80









all are used: I would recommend replacing o-rings, I can also recommend a shop for servicing if you want to have them cleaned/rebuilt before use


----------



## Opption (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a brand new, in box, MSD 8980 timing computer. this is the little gizmo that will retard the timing 20 degrees at idle and will provide a fixed timing curve with total advance by 3000 rpm. this coupled with the MSD 6-AL will get you well on your way to running your set of bike carbs you've wanted to install. so, if you have any questions just send me a pm. cheers :beer:

-matt


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

still looking for a 16v side draft manifold. have the cash on hand. i dont want to buy a brand new one if i dont have to.. but if it comes down to it, i guess i will.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for a manifold for bike carbs on a 2.0 ABA. I already have the itb's.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Where is a good place to get some DCOE flanges? Thanks...


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

*WTB carter p4070*

like the title states, i would like to purchase a carter p4070 fuel pump. must be working. paypal ready :thumbup:


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

For sale: 
Custom 16v intake manifold (Built to fit r1 carbs) 
Kehin Side drafts. Cvd series (r1) Need to be syncd' 

Reason for sale: I want to run dual webbers for some big carb hp. 
Car was running on this set up, Needed to be dialed in. 

300$ For the set up. Don't really want to split. 
opcorn: 

Pics: 



























And just for the sake, Photo whore:


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

MS2 Daughter board, upgraded processor for the v2.2 board. Brand new, still in its packaging. $90 shipped (save $10). 

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/cpu-megasquirtii-daughterboard-p-86.html


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

wantacaddybad said:


> And just for the sake, Photo whore:


 one bottle short of a 6pk. :laugh: 

looks good. I've considered D90's for my cabby, but those castellies look good all polished up. 

/offtopicthreadjack.


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Mr.Lee. Carbs and Manifold 300 shipped. :thumbup: 
Not a bad price for someone who want's to go the bike carb route.


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*In NEED of Carbs.*

I am in Desperate need of some R1 Carbs. I "purchased" a set from a person who posted a few pages back. It has been three weeks I have been without a car waiting on these, now I cannot wait any longer. Please get in touch with me today as I need to purchase and have shipped (preferably overnight). 

IM me Respond to this post, text me or call me.

623-206-5418 Taylor.

Ill be at work all day if I don't answer leave me a message and I WILL call you back.


----------



## Boomi (Sep 24, 2010)

Can i buy these in the u.k?


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

If they have early style yamaha r1 bikes, They should have a carb set up rather than fuel injection.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*WTB- megasquirt*

Looking to purchase a used megasquirt 1 setup to get my feet wet on so to speak. I'm looking for the most basic functions needed to squirt my 8v 92gti digi2. Would like something complete as possible so I can get rolling quickly and play around later.
Thanks! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

SOLD to rubber-side-down
Email - [email protected]
IM me here on the vortex - Svedka
local pickup in gig-harbor 98335

Doing some summer cleaning all parts are in good working order if you wish to see additional pictures please let me know. All prices are for local pickup I will ship if you pay.




$120 knock sensor ignition timing system plug and play (came from my daily driven car 100% working)
Pic shows it plugged into appropriate spots I can supply the ICM, distributor, coil, full throttle switches, knock sensor.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

ebay price is 2600-3500 buy it now with extras!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290483079051


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I need a set of 40 or 42 mm carbs, GSXR 1000 or R1 or something


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

looking for megasquirt setup for a 16v 1.8 new or used


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

I have this set of good 45 weber carbs setup for a 2.0 16v and a pierce manifold. Also I have a MSD 6al ignition unit. Send me some offers need to sell asap. 900 obo. IM me or email me [email protected]


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

selling my megasquirt out of my red jetta. i can get a brand new 10 foot harness for it for an extra $100 bucks.


mine is a MS1 on a V3 board, setup for a VR6 with three spark outputs, tach output and launch control. It can run 4-6 cyl or even an 8cyl on distributor. built by paul. "need a vr6" on vortex. 

i can include a wire diagram for how it was on my car as well as a basic msq file which might help if you run it on a vr6. ill even include the data cable and usb cable.

harness is included its cut but labeled for a re use. $350 obo is what im looking for.

innovate LC1 wideband o2 sensor, $100 bucks. no gauge, if you use the MS with it, it shows up in tunerstudio dash board.

Wideband controller and harness and sensor. 


















Ms controller and wire harness. 









Vr engine side harness. 









Data cable and USB cable.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Everything is removed and useable. I labeled the harness plus all the wire harness is color coded just in case. Also will include the data cable and the data to USB adapter cable to the laptop. Pics later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

looking to buy carb set-up for JH 8v counterflow, nothing to big this is a stock engine and will be a DD


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

cabby85 said:


> looking to buy carb set-up for JH 8v counterflow, nothing to big this is a stock engine and will be a DD


i have most of what you need! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ead-header-carbs-intake-manifold-flange.-SWPA


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

Still looking for a megasquirt!:d


----------



## dubluv3 16v (Aug 1, 2004)

*side drafts*

hello i got some brand new webber side drafts never ran CARBS ONLY 
im working on gettin some manifolds 

45dcoe $300ea 

50dcoe $350ea 

these are brand new never ran 
email for pics if needed


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Well I'm starting my 20/20T conversion so I have a nice OBD1 ABA head for sale.....
> 
> All of this work was done less than 6000 miles ago: Bowl blend, 3 angle valve job, new valve seals, polished exhaust ports and combustion chamber, new mk4 (lightweight) lifters and techtonics HD valve springs, Autotech hydro 260 cam.
> 
> ...


 Wish I had the cash for all this, GLWS.:thumbup:


----------



## cammisled (Mar 15, 2002)

*WTT 8v dcoe manifold for 16v manifold*

I have a 8v counterflow manifold (sidedraft) that I'd like to trade for 16v manifold. Don't know who made it, but it has integrated linkage posts which are nice.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*wtb gsxr 1000 modular fuel rail*

wtb: gsxr 1000 fuel rail 
the kind with the spacer tube between each injector section 
like these 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/gsxr+1000+throttle+bodies/Timbo_016/034.jpg 

for this project


----------



## MaKsims Jta (May 8, 2010)

*For sale... 15" BBS wheels, off of passat, 5x100*

Selling passat wheels that would fit jettas and gti of different year... a set for $120 if interested let me know number is 404.790.5498 

(







)


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah see I have paypal for mani, just dont need carbs. I got r1s already. Come On, :thumbup:,,,thanks Nick


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*16v carb manifolds, TMI and Pierce*

I have a pierce manifold for a 16v 200 obo 

or a really rare TMI/TWM manifold, the runners are 2x longer than the pierce, have never seen one for sale, $400 obo 

TMI 1st 

















Pierce installed, 









Willing to listen to reasonable offers, I can ship these usps flat rate box, medium. 

Pm me instead of posting:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Well I'm starting my 20/20T conversion so I have a nice OBD1 ABA head for sale.....
> 
> All of this work was done less than 6000 miles ago: Bowl blend, 3 angle valve job, new valve seals, polished exhaust ports and combustion chamber, new mk4 (lightweight) lifters and techtonics HD valve springs, Autotech hydro 260 cam.
> 
> ...


 Come on.... nobody needs this stuff? The head's off the engine now, pics available on request


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*8V rebuilt Weber DGEV ported and polished intake*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5069807-Weber-DGEV-w-polished-gasket-matched-intake


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

*Need carbs CIS tanked*

looking for carbs and a manifold for my 16v caddy the CIS failed (again) and im sick of playing with it need ASAP since its my daily driver


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

For Sale!

Counterflow 8V manifold .:thumbup:

















Asking $150 + Shipping. Located in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FS: Weber carb setup for 16v (carbs, manifold, megasquirt, pump, everything)*

Sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Well I'm starting my 20/20T conversion so I have a nice OBD1 ABA head for sale.....
> 
> All of this work was done less than 6000 miles ago: Bowl blend, 3 angle valve job, new valve seals, polished exhaust ports and combustion chamber, new mk4 (lightweight) lifters and techtonics HD valve springs, Autotech hydro 260 cam.
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> And I've got a scientific rabbit stage 3 ported intake that was on this set up. This is the intake that was used for the dyno and flow #s on his website. $150 with a fuel rail and stock mk4 (airshroud, lightweight) AEG injectors.


SOLD!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Ported AEG manifold w/injectors*

Since I'm not using an 8V head anymore on my ABA I've got a Scientific Rabbit ported AEG manifold for sale with a fuel rail and your choice of either 19 lb/hr (VR6) or 26 lb/hr (g60) injectors.
This is THE manifold that was used for the dyno and flow bench tests on SR's website. 

$150 shipped


----------



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

I am looking for Standalone ready for 1.8T to be mostly plug'n'play. SDS, 034EFI, Haltech, Microtech etc. Pleas PM me.


----------



## jervwgti (Aug 24, 2001)

*22-Pin DIY project/extension harnesses (Male/Female)*

I have a set of 3 pre-terminated 22 pin male/female wire harnesses with quick disconnects. Each is 6 feet long. OEM quality connectors.

You can use these to extend or relocate a small ECU, electronic display or module, etc.

All 22 wire positions are filled with Red 20 gauge stranded wires. You will have to label them or "map" them by the location of the pin on both sides for your particular project. With the small gauge size these are best for signal or data wires over short to moderate distances.
I am also throwing in one bag of (100) 6" zip ties and a bag of (100) 11" zip ties.

$35 for all of it plus $10 for 48 state shipping.


































PM or email: jervwgti at gmail dot com

or jervwgti at hotmail dot com


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Saab distributor for 16V with carbs*

SOLD


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*60-2 wheel setup for 16V*

This was originally an Electromotive TEC setup. Well mounted to a 16V harmonic balancer/pulley. Used a few racing seasons. TEC sensor (sorry no mount) included. $60 delivered


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking for ABA 8V carb stuffs:

- Intake manifold

- A pair of DCOE 40's

- MSD 6AL

- MSD 8980

- Carter 4070


----------



## allonemind (Jun 26, 2007)

*Msd blaster ss coil fs*

Sorry about the blurry pic. $25, shipped.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Weber 40's and 8v manifold*

i have a pait of weber 40's made in Italy , not like the chinese built ones and knock offs . they do need to be rebuilt but they are the real deal and quality carbs .
also a manifold to run on a vw 8v ....pm me with any questions 
lookin for 450 plus shipping for both which is a steal 

http://[URL="http://www.flickr.com/...ickr.com/5247/5222361487_83527c1f66.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

http://[URL="http://www.flickr.com/...ickr.com/5082/5222361575_fd2895f0bc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

http://[URL="http://www.flickr.com/...ickr.com/5044/5222957316_a5f0c67157.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*M3 E46 ITB's*

complete M3 E46 ITB's with linkage and 3 wire TPS. PERFECT for a conversion. clean and almost new looking!
auction starts at $350 or buy it now...or just contact me for vortex sale!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150527599019


----------



## DEWEED (May 2, 2003)

*wtb 32/36 setup*

I'm looking for mk1 counterflow manifold and linkage that'll work with a Weber 32/36. If you have the carb I'd probably take that too but i don't _need_ it per se. Condition of the carb isn't a big deal as long as its rebuildable. Let me know what you got. Thanks.


----------



## yoderz (Aug 1, 2009)

*FS: yamaha 1100 carbs*

*$200* shipped or *shoot me some offers*, *obo*, open to *trades*...:thumbup:


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

*8v counter-flow stuff*

everything gone! thanks


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

*WTB - Carb setup for 16v (2.0)*

Like the title says...

Shoot me a PM with what you have...

TIA!

~ja


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Fs: Wiring for 8v carb set up*

sold


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

FS: Automatic 16V throttle body, polished. 

All of the mechanisms on the TB operate smooth :thumbup: 

70 OBO + Shipping


----------



## rhcustomautowerks (Jan 29, 2010)

*FS complete dual weber 45's for a 16v. everything to run*

I got a complete setup I'm looking to sell. They were rebuilt less than 10k ago. Pierce manifold,carter pump and gauge, linkage,wiring, everything!!!! $1200 cash. Still in running car but will be removed. I have pics if you are interested just message me.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

rhcustomautowerks said:


> I got a complete setup I'm looking to sell. They were rebuilt less than 10k ago. Pierce manifold,carter pump and gauge, linkage,wiring, everything!!!! $1200 cash. Still in running car but will be removed. I have pics if you are interested just message me.


 PM Sent


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

ive got a ms2 wired for direct coil control and thats about it. it was fully functioning and running when i pulled it from the car about 3 months ago. it was also to sent to need a vr6 to be checked out and have a trace fixed. he gave it a clean bill and sent it back. 
ive also got the harness for it... it isnt really hacked up to bad the main wires are about 9ft long. the ones for the oxy sensor was niped down good because i had the wide band controler in the car next to the ms. 
i also have a lc1 wide band it may need a sensor but other than that worked fine. 
i also have a custom home built mani and a set of cbr 600 throttles up for grabs. 
150 plus shipping on the ms 
160 plus shipping lc1 
40 plus shipping on the harness 
throttles im not sure yet. 
ill put up pics when i fugure out how lol 
also if you want to make an offer pm me


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*LC1 Kit*
















































* $210 shipped  

e-mail : [email protected] 

paypal : [email protected]*


----------



## diddle. (Aug 7, 2006)

*16v weber setup WTB*

I'm looking for a complete carb setup for a 2.1l 16v. Highly built motor(bored stroked cams etc.) So hopefully a pair of 45's and mani, plus fuel system and ignition. Email me at [email protected] for faster response, or just pm me with what you have


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

*WTB: Saab vac adv dizzy to fit 16V*

looking for a Saab vac adv dizzy to fit 16V for my carb build.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

mikekisss said:


>


 just got my manifold. :thumbup: great seller :beer:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bosch icm*










* $10ea + shipping 

e-mail: [email protected] 

paypal : [email protected]*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*4 Window Dizzys*











* 4 Window ignition dizzys 

one has a missing clip , one has a vacuum advance diaphragm . 

$15 ea , open to offers. *


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*WTB: 8v carb setup*

I am looking for a complete carb setup for an 8v counterflow Im looking for dual dellorto or weber carbs. I will aslo need an i take manifold. I would prefer to buy as a complete kit. Show me what you have.


----------



## agenex (Aug 7, 2007)

*WTB 8v Manifold for Yamaha R1 carbs.*

Looking for 8v manifold for yamaha r1 carbs shipped to 84044.

Send me pic of what you have and price.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*FS:*

got a clean set up gsxr 750 ITBs was for my 16v but project went a different direction 

*100$* + shipping firm great price


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Carter Pump*

*SOLD* USED but GREAT CONDITION Carter #4070 rotary vane fuel pump....new NPT fittings....mounting bracket/hardware included

$50 shipped FIRM I'll even throw in a el cheapo Mr. Gasket FPR (it's used too)

PM me here or email @ [email protected]

*SOLD*


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Parting out;

gxsr ITB and manifold *SOLD*
MegaSquirt v2.2 +relay board/ harness/sensors *SOLD*
MK1 16v TT race header $300
MSD 6al $70
MSD 8680 $70
MSD 8980 $70
9A block, head $150
Sachs vr6 02a clutch $150

*Not For Sale; oil cooler, catch can, oil pan, transmission*

More pics and info if interested


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*feeler almost complete 16v carb kit*

It does not look like I am going to use this in the near future so I'm making a listing to see if there is any interest in the setup. I would prefer to sell everything complete here are the parts that I have.

2 Dellorto DHLA 40's
Rare two piece long runner TWM manifold much better than the pierce
MSD 6al
MSD 8981 Timing Computer
Weber Carb Air Filter


Lots of spare chokes, gaskets
Dellorto tuning manual

What is needed for this to be a complete kit:

carb fuel pump
dual carb linkage

I would like to get $1100 for the parts I have, these are all top quality parts, I will get pictures of the MSD parts as well as the air filter later.


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*GSXR 1000 ITB's*

GSXR 1000 ITB's and stock fuel rail. I also have a fuel pressure regulator I will include. (Not Pictured) 

$200.00 shipped for everything! Open to offers or interesting trades!


----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

*carter 4070 brand new never used. 70.00 shipped*

*SOLD*


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

*FS/Trade Dual sidedraft manifold for 8V*

SOLD!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mikuni motorcycle carbs, came off a late 80's GSXR 750. Ran these for a bit, then switched to R1 carbs, currently ms1 16vt so no need for these currently. The main jets are drilled out to 1.6mm, which is a bit on the small side but can always be made bigger.

Carbs are a bit dirty but otherwise in good working order. Diaphrams are not torn, and the slides move smoothly. Floats do not leak nor are they cracked.

























$100 plus shipping.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Weber 38/38 (dges) outlaw carb w/ manifold and jet kit. (For 8v counter flow head) 
ran this on my aba/jh in my notchback for about 3 months so its like brand new. Notchback is going in a different direction so this is up for sale. 
500$ shipped. 









288 web cam (solid lifter 8v carb cam) and tt adjustable cam gear 125$ shipped 
forgot to take a picture of this will take one tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Any one interested in some Ford MAF's? I have one 3.5" and one 2.5" 

40 shipped for the 3.5 

30 shipped for the 2.5


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

ill give you 400 shipped


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Who are you talking to?


 I believe he was lowballing me....


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I know it wasnt for me, my MAF's arent worth 400 lol


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hahahaha


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

* Shortly Used, Boot is in great conditon . Open element AIT

$10+ shipping

e-mail : [email protected]

paypal ; [email protected]*


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Autronic SM2 with autotune and new harness*

I'm selling a used Autronics SM2 with autotune. It comes with a new harness, software, communications serial cable and intake air temp sensor. 

$1200


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 16v auto throttle body with tps... $100 shipped pm me if interested thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CStryker (Mar 31, 2008)

*Manifold for counterflow 8v to downdraft carb*

Ideally, it would fit a large bolt pattern 2bbl Holley (2300) but I could deal with another bolt pattern.

Just curious to see if these are out there, and if so, what I should expect to pay. I have an idea brewing, but not sure if I want to make the plunge.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Any 45mm DOEC setup around?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

Like new 4 window , 4cyl distributor.

$40 shipped.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Anyone have a 16v dcoe manifold kicking around? The 9A in my garage is tormenting me...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

im bored so im thinking im going to smooth out my epoxy mess in my adapters more for whoever ends up with them. :beer:


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

*FS 16v megasquirt setup*

I have the MegaSquirt setup that was running on my 84 Rabbit. I have a video of the first night I got it running but I'm not sure how to post it. If you have an iPhone or other phone that accepts videos PM your number and I'll send it to you. I took pics of everything I thought would be usefull. The sale includes the ECM, the harness, a bosch fpr, the serial port to usb adapter approved by DIY AutoTune, and the ignition module. When I bought the car it wasnt running so I did some homework and went through the harness. I found a few miscues in regards to the ignition setup. Once corrected I got the car running but I didnt have the time or know how to tune it. What can I say, I'm a factory guy, I went with the ever reliable ABA swap. As for the harness, it had to be cut in two places in order to remove it from the car. The car had a wiring tuck and I didnt want to go pulling fenders and such. Its cut before the ignition module and before the ecm. All the wire colors stay the same so its just a few wiring repairs to make it complete again. The harness includes connectors for the injectors, ect, iat, tps, distributor, coil, grounds, and the ignition module. I'm looking to get $350 shipped *OBO* within the continental US. Here are the pics. Thanks for looking.


----------



## operationcougar (Jan 23, 2010)

*WTT Motorcycle for SEM*

I have an 8V and i would like a SEM kit, im willing to trade one entire running and reliable motorcycle for it. im in central illinios.

http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/bar/2309839207.html


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*16v EFI setup*

*

WILL NOW SELL SEPARATE 

Please Read whole post.

1)
1.8l(?) 16v Intake manifold. 
Sprayed satin black.
Has digi2 injector bungs(EFI ready).
Comes with upper , lower , TB gasket and rear brace. All Hardware.
Never run after new parts.
Injector bungs are 7$ ea. new!

Selling for 30$ + ship.























2)
Digi 2 3.0Bar FPR










$20 shipped



I also have digi 2 injectors, Ms1 2.2 ECU & ICM's available if interested .
e-mail : [email protected]
*


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you still have your manifold and connectors?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

For sale is a short runner that I bought of a fellow vortexer a few months back. It is brand new, never used only mounted to see how it would mock up on the car. It's a passenger side inlet and I've decided to go with a drivers side inlet instead for my setup. It's flanged for a OBD1 VR TB and has taps on the bottom for two, 1/8th" one 1/4" and one, 1/2". Very sleek and ready for boost. Im asking $475 Shipped to your door. I only have one pic for now but will add one later.


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

*NEW 8V carb kit and many other goodies!!!*

Summary:

8V 45 dcoe kit, jets - chokes - idles, PMO fpr, cam gear, dual valve springs, bfi stage 2 kit

Everything is brand new and includes shipping conus.

Here is a link to the for sale ad.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ve-Springs-BFI-mounts&p=71100954#post71100954


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm parting out my car and have the following for sale...

Brand new ABF alternator setup/bracket from Black Forrest Industries (needed to clear Webers) - $225
Professionally rebuilt Weber DCOE 40s -$700
Rowland manifold w/Borgwarner soft mount kit from Pierce Manifolds -$200

Willing to make a deal for someone that wants everything. Open to offers, daily driver needs repairs and the fun stuff has to go.


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

*WTB: 9A 16v carb manifold*

Like the title says, building a carb'd 2l 16v. Looking for a manifold to mount webers or dellortos. PM me if youve got one, Also have 8/16v parts for trade. :beer:


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

need intake for 2.o aba 8v for dual 40 dcoe webers...
please help...


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

this is a very nice pair of 36mm Dellorto carbs as can be seen in the pictures , they have not been vapour or blast cleaned or cleaned by ultra sound , they have their original factory silver anodised finish and the original zinc phosphate plating is also nice , no play on the throttle spindles , the carbs are ready to go
450 shipped


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am in need of some R1 carbs! if you have a set, please let me know!
:thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Must...resist...minty DRLAs...


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*cbr itbs lc1 for sale*

i forget the year of the cbr i think it was around 03 give or take. i have the injector holes pluged used soft plugs that fit in snug. idle was modified to work. i built a intake mani to use... but i had to use a header and grind both the flanges down. it barley cleared the header so it may need cut and turned up more. tps sensor still worked. trimmed plastic back to i could solder wires on. 50+shipping fees

































lc1 wideband 170 worked when pulled.


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

moar dub said:


> need intake for 2.o aba 8v for dual 40 dcoe webers...
> please help...


 Same here. Much needed. I want my caddy to have more nuuts


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5110038-weber-40-s-and-manifold-for-8v


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Selling Autronic SMC v1.92 and everything else for standalone*

Selling my used Autronic SMC - comes with wiring harness all set for 1.8t, also included are MSD Dis-2, Mustang Throttle Body, 55# Injectors, Coils, and anything else I have for it. I can also include a set of 83# Injectors. 

Looking to get $1200 OBO - Dont be afraid to make an offer!


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*FS: Weber 40s and dual 16v manifold*

Dual 40 carbs and 16v manifold. I also have an MSD setup, if need to for a little extra. I have not looked at the carbs but I would guess they need a rebuild. I even have a 1.8 16v if needed as well 

$750


----------



## GTI-337 (Dec 27, 2002)

Mikuni 44mm Carbs, with 8V and 16V Intake Manifold. Carbs are in great working condition..
Kit will come with Throttle cable, extra gaskets, jets..




























Any questions please e-mail me at [email protected].

Price is $1000.00


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*fs: gsxr 750 itbs*

very good condition pulled from a bike but never tore down to use 110+shipping pis upon request


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

complete edis4 system ( except for the crank pulley with the trigger wheel i lost it ) comes with 4 coils , megajolt , crank sensor with bracket , wires etc etc etc.. 

dont know what its worth 150 shipped??


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*ms2 set up*

might be selling a set up i picked up. just gonna stay with ms1 for now. ms2 with relay box and cable and msd box. make me an offer guys. ill get pics up in a couple days.looking dfor a bout 650 shipped


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*FS: malpassi FPR & 16v DCOE long runner manifold*

i have changed things in my engine bay again, so the old stuff is up for sale. 

Malpassi EFI FPR - probably has about 6k miles on it. bought it new from Australia for about the price of an aeromotive but it allowed me to use npt fittings rather than -AN fittings and all new lines. no gauge included, but will include the fuel lines i used (in pic below) if desired. $85 shipped obo. 

the fpr can both be seen in this pic:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I’m selling an MS2, v3.57 pcb for a friend. It was purchased from DIYautotune, and comes with a 12’ DIYautotune harness (still in the bag). It has been modded for direct coil control (BIP373) on pin 36, a KnockSense input (www.viatrack.com) on pin 4 (of DB15 connector), and Launch control on pin 7 (DB15 connector). It has also had the Mapdaddy 4Bar map sensor upgrade installed, for anyone interested in big boost. 

It’s all BNIB, never opened, never even close to being installed. It was a fully assembled unit, so the soldering was done right. If you’ve never dealt with DIYautotune, they’re the premier MS reseller in North America. Great service, great products, and IMMACULATE assembly processes. It will work, right out of the box. 

He’s looking for $600, possibly negotiable. Shipping is at the buyer’s expense, but will be shipped to wherever necessary. 

If you want to communicate directly with the seller, please send an email to Marty at [email protected] and include “MS2 for sale” in the subject line.


----------



## GTI 2.0 (May 11, 2004)

*FS: Weber DCOE 40 for 16v*

*SOLD*


----------



## sinfulrides14 (Jun 4, 2006)

*FS:16v intake flange and runners*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ke-manifold-flange-and-runners-for-itbs-carbs


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking for a used *cheap* pair of twin Webers 40's DCOE to use on my counterflow 8v
Only need the actual carbs and nothing else. Seller must be willing to post in Europe


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*FS: 8V Carb/ITB Manifold, with balance/linkage bar and arms*

What you see, is what you get. Bought this to have options when I went ITB. No longer need it, unused by me, but in used condition. I was told this was made by Drake, but I believe this is untrue, so the price is lower than what I paid for it.

*$175* Shipped to the lower 48


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*16v RARE NOS TWM carb manifold*

on ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-1...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27bc7648e9

:thumbup:


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

Want to buy single og dual carb manifold for 8v counterflow. 
seller must ship to Europe, Norway. 
Send me a PM if you wish to sell.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FS:MS2 Megasquirt on 3.0 board, setup for optical trigger. 

Innovate LC1 w/ sensor 

Diyautotune Harness (crimped connectors under hood) 

$500 shipped OB/O - Ships ASAP. 














*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Dual Dellorto DHLA40 NON-EMISSION/UNIVERSAL PERFORMANCE carbs. These are like Weber DCOEs, except they atomize a bit better (from what the propaganda says anyway). 90% of the 40mmm Dells out there for sale currently are emissions carbs, and tune differently than most folks are aware. I looked for a long time before I found these, and they're in great shape. I have a bunch of jets and chokes for them, and they currently have 33mm ones inside).




























75mm single-piece spun aluminum horns (from dellorto.co.uk). These are made for 40mm carbs, and make for a smooth transition from horn to body. They're not cheap, but I'm selling them for less than I paid.










Counterflow 8v DCOE/DHLA manifold, powdercoated black. This manifold is super clean, I got it already powdercoated, and it's very well done.



















Carbs: $500 w/jets and chokes
Horns: $80 for all
Manifold: $175

I'm willing to package it all together for $700 (or if you're so inclined to offer me something close, do so, I'm willing to negotiate). I will ship anywhere in the world, with insurance, at the buyer's expense. These will be packaged so well that you'll need a dremel and cutting wheel to open the box.


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Brand New ITB Manifold 2.0L*

I have for sale a custom made ITB maniofld this will fit all 2.0l motors. It was made with uses 2002 gsx-r 1000 throttle bodies. Has air horns located in the plenum. Was all professionally welded. I had this made and never got to finish the project. It is brand new. looking to get $1000 OBO


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

FS: Weber 42 DCOE 16v setup


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

Full 16v ITB and megasquirt setup
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5382416-FS-Full-16v-ITB-and-megasquirt-setup

or buy the car with it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-megasquirt-suspension-amp-more-Indy-IN-5500


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

B4S said:


> Dual Dellorto DHLA40 NON-EMISSION/UNIVERSAL PERFORMANCE carbs. These are like Weber DCOEs, except they atomize a bit better (from what the propaganda says anyway). 90% of the 40mmm Dells out there for sale currently are emissions carbs, and tune differently than most folks are aware. I looked for a long time before I found these, and they're in great shape. I have a bunch of jets and chokes for them, and they currently have 33mm ones inside).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carbs would go for $400 without the extra jets/chokes. Need funds for the new project .


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Not mine but thought someone might be interested.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=972171


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

Lookin for a MEgasquirt set up for 16v...if would have fuel rail and injectors would be nice..CASH IN HAND


----------



## IRDangerDave (Sep 22, 2010)

FS:

Single Dell'Orto DHLA 40. This is an emissions carb, F stamped. Carb is clean, but has NO jets. It is otherwise complete and just needs a quick clean-up, possibly a gasket kit.

$150 shipped OBO


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

FOR SALE:

Megasquirt 1 Board Version 3, set up for an ABA engine. Plus have a wiring harness for an 8v, needs a few things before it can plug into a ABA engine. GM IAT. Also DB9->USB cord communication cord.

$340+shipping for all of it OR BEST OFFER!



















PM me for quickest response.

Jon


----------



## IRDangerDave (Sep 22, 2010)

*Please keep in mind it makes me absolutely SICK to sell this set-up!!!*​

I *JUST* got these on the car and running right when a huge change in life circumstances arose. I'm looking to get back to an EFI set-up, preferably throttle bodies. This is a practically BRAND NEW Redline kit. It's been on the car for *well* under 1000mi! I have $1300 in the kit and nearly $400 in extra jets (!!!) - so over $1600 invested! This sale *WILL INCLUDE * all my extra jets, air correctors and emulsion tubes unless someone buys them seperate!!!

ETA Jets included:

*Idle Jets* - 30F8, 40F8, 45F8, 50F8, 60F8, 50F9 (in the carbs) and 55F9 (extras are $5.94/ea new = $142.56)
*Main Jets* - 130, 140, 145 (in the carbs), 150 and 160 (extras are $4.20/ea new = $67.20)
*Air Correctors* - 155, 170, 180, 185 (in the carbs) and 190 (extras are $5.94/ea new = $95.04)
*Emulsion Tubes* - F9 (in the carbs) and F16 (extras are $19.49/ea = $77.96)


Like I said, WELL over $1600 invested on just the carbs and jets.

$900 shipped / OBO / Trade for a MegaSquirt or ITB set-up










ALSO - If you want/need any other parts/accessories for the kit, I can get you a decent price!!!


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

*solex mikuni phh40 crburetors with a d'bilas manifold for sale*

hidy after argueing with my self and findin my swapped engine is bad i have placed these carbs on the market they are solex mikuni phh 40s with a dbilas manifold they need to be rebuilt yet the manifold has never been used just fitted for clearence checks so for the lucky soul doing a 1.8/2.0 16v carb swap they are a peach 400shipped
















the manifold is brand new never used and the carbs are in good shape a good cleaning and good gas will coax life back in to them


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*webers*

I have this set of good 45 weber carbs setup for a 2.0 16v and a pierce manifold. Also I have a MSD 6al ignition unit. Send me some offers need to sell asap. 900 obo.:thumb:


----------



## Oldmoney (Sep 12, 2010)

*2002 GSXR 1000 ITB's & Nicely fabricated 16v intake. good setup*

2002 gsxr 1000 ITB setup on a nice 16v intake. All the welds are nice and the ITB's are like new. Asking $300 shipped


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5413011-Complete-carb-set-up-for-a-16V-Yes-45mm-webbers!!! 

Take a look.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oldmoney said:


> 2002 gsxr 1000 ITB setup on a nice 16v intake. All the welds are nice and the ITB's are like new. Asking $300 shipped


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

B4S said:


> Dual Dellorto DHLA40 NON-EMISSION/UNIVERSAL PERFORMANCE carbs. These are like Weber DCOEs, except they atomize a bit better (from what the propaganda says anyway). 90% of the 40mmm Dells out there for sale currently are emissions carbs, and tune differently than most folks are aware. I looked for a long time before I found these, and they're in great shape. I have a bunch of jets and chokes for them, and they currently have 33mm ones inside).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmm. I might need this


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

I have a Megasquirt-I (PCB v2.2) for sale. It comes with a MegaStim v2 and relay board all assembled with love and care by yours truly. I had originally intended to install it on my turbo Scirocco but it is long gone.

I just installed the latest MSExtra firmware and tested it with Tunerstudio and it works great. Sorry for the substandard pics.

$250 for it all.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*FS holley commander 950*

brand new never installed SOLD


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bosch 009 distributor for 8v*

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a Bosch 009 distributor for 8v water cooled. I know they exist out there somewhere. 

















Thank you,
Jason


----------



## Oldmoney (Sep 12, 2010)

lowering price to $260 shipped..


----------



## Oldmoney (Sep 12, 2010)

Oldmoney said:


> 2002 gsxr 1000 ITB setup on a nice 16v intake. All the welds are nice and the ITB's are like new. Asking $300 shipped




PRICE LOWERED $250 shipped!! hell of a deal, i need cash


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*WTB weber/R1 carbs*

Looking for weber DCOE 45s or R1 carbs.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for a Megasquirt setup for a 16v, pref a wired harness already


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Autronic SMC with MSD ignition and 1.8t harness. Also have 034 DBC conversion with throttle body if interested.

ECU and harness- 1000 shipped
Conversion and TB- 200shipped

package- 1100 shipped.

pm your email and ill send pics!


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Carb parts*

Weber and Dell parts galore, PM me with needs, Chris


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

So here it is again folk I had a few people bite at it last time but nobody came through. 

Help me out guys. I need the money to get my rabbit back on the road and keep my lights on at my house.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

I have a 1.8 16v Engine with roughly 160K on it and I have a R1 carb setup to go with it. 

These are for sale as a group or individually. I will be cutting a bit of a group price for them. 

For the 16v I'm looking for 250 Obo (please be reasonable with offers) 

For the R1 Carb Setup I was looking to get 350 OBO (again REASONABLE) 

To sell them together I will let the pair go for 450. 

Engine was removed for a 9a swap nothing wrong with it. Ran strong pulled hard. 

PM/ Call or Text 623-206-5418/ Email [email protected] 

Picture Time 









Adjustable holley fuel pressure regulator. 








This is a completely custom manifold it is steel but it is sturdy and works! 








I do have the 4th Silicone coupler laying in the garage it just wasn't present for the photos. 









This is the setup MINUS the carter fuel rotary fuel pump. 








For ignition it is a static setup that uses the stock ICM and coil just slightly re-wired.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Formerfreeagent, how much for that intake mani? Im putting a similar set up together an thats all I'm missing


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

fs: four 2" dcoe velocity stacks


















looking for *$75 shipped* in the continental US..


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Dellorto parts*

Parts for dhla 40s:35 chokes(4) 4 air horns,165 mains(4) 160 mains(4) 54 idles(4) 53 idles(3) 2 needles ans seatstubes 7722.11(4) First $65 takes It, shipped price. I take paypal and i won't split It up, just trying to clean up the bench. Went with Webers. Chris, leave me a PM


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

logjammin' said:


> I have a complete ABA/JH motor (10:1 compression, TT 306* cam dellorto dhla 40 sidedrafts with manifold, early vac advance distributor, MSD box)
> 
> It was rebuilt by engines by Benz in east providence RI.
> 
> ...


 Located in 02743


----------



## super64 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Mate. PM sent. Cheers 
[email protected]



Oldmoney said:


> 2002 gsxr 1000 ITB setup on a nice 16v intake. All the welds are nice and the ITB's are like new. Asking $300 shipped


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*non ac diesel alternator bracket for sale*

this is a great setup for using on a 16v when going with carbs or throttle bodies. you will need to get a bosch 65 amp alternator with the long pulley to run with this. the price is for the bracket that bolts to the block and the slotted adjustment arm. comes with all new mounting hardware. $55 ship







ped


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*WTB: Weber DCOE-13*

I'm looking for one Weber 45mm DCOE-13 to match the other single I have. Cash, paypal, or I have many MK1 parts to trade as well.

I also have a Weber 45 DCOE for sale (or trade for a 13). The cover plate was switched with a 40 at some point, so I do not know what series it is, but it does measure as a 45 and it has two progression holes and the following specs:

32mm choke, 130 main, F16 emulsion, 190 air, and 45F9 idle


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*WTB: looking for a stand alone for a 16v*

looking for a stanalon ecu for 16v either mega squirt.or anything rather it be already wired for 16v less work as possible..


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*WTB
*

8v Single DCOE manifold


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

*MSD 6AL & 8980 Timing Box*

I ran this set up on my 16v rabbit but switched to a simpler system after a while. Send me your email or phone number and I can send pics. Looking to sell these together for $150 picked up. Includes all wires to hook right up to your 16v.


----------



## ZWaters10 (Sep 29, 2009)

WTB: Dual sidedraft manifold for counterflow head


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

FS: SAAB Dizzy with vac advace for 16V carb setup
$60


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a gutted ECU that will connect your MS2 harness to the stock engine harness. Built for G60 but it wouldn't take much to customize.

$38 shipped.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

GM TPS with custom mount.
This is made to mount on top of many VW throttle bodies. Just needs some more metal bent up and mounted so that it stays in place.

$40 shipped.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Sold sold sold*
Ms1 v2.2 assembled. 
Harness.
Machined aba serp pulley for 16v with trigger wheel welded to it.


























* Sold sold sold*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5541217-2-stock-carbs-and-1-manifold-from-a-early-mk1

Will ship.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Sold


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*Counterflow dual sidedraft intake*

I got this and then went with a crossflow. Trying offset the costs of my other intake. I was told that this was a Drake when I bought it, but I've also been told that it was Solex/Mikuni. Not sure but it is in perfect condition and comes with linkage. $165 shipped.

ZWaters10 has first dibs, but his inbox is full.


----------



## nw mkI (Oct 2, 2007)

*WTB. R1 carbs and a manifold for an ABA*

I know this might be a longshot but, does anyone have R1 carbs and possibly a manifold for an ABA.


----------



## ZWaters10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry about the inbox. If anyone else wants this pick it up now, great deal and a legit manifold. I'll be grabbing this up soon otherwise.




ecksjay said:


> I got this and then went with a crossflow. Trying offset the costs of my other intake. I was told that this was a Drake when I bought it, but I've also been told that it was Solex/Mikuni. Not sure but it is in perfect condition and comes with linkage. $165 shipped.
> 
> ZWaters10 has first dibs, but his inbox is full.


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a set of long runner 16v carb manifolds for sale they were bought for a project but then decided to go a different route. I can not remember the brand but "0103" is cast into the top of them, If anyone has any info on they that would be awesome. I can email pics

asking $250 shipped in the US obo


----------



## amlee16v (Aug 31, 2008)

*saab turbo distributor and passat 16v TB w/ TPS*

saab 900 vacuum adv distributor............$100
Throttle Body.......$80
or best offers

http://s686.photobucket.com/albums/vv227/amlee16v/stuffForSale/


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

ms2 
gsxr throttle bodies
1.8t fuel rail and injectors

$500

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5555096-FS-Megasquirt-and-ITB-s


----------



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

*WTB: Weber 32/36 and manifold!!!!*

WANT TO BUY: Weber 32/36 progressive carburetor and manifold

Looking to buy mostly complete, and ready to run. I may be willing to put some work/parts into it depending, hit me up if you have anything.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

wtb: Weber dcoe jets and such 

any spare jets laying around, mains, idles, and whatnot. Looking for decent lot of jets


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Selling six (6) Solex C40 ADDHE carburetors. Two are matching numbers. One of the matching number set has been repaired (welded) due to a spring mount that broke off, but it is sealed and does not hinder the performance of the carbs. The matching number set also has removable air correctors like Webers and parts are still readily available on eBay. From the lot there are 30mm and 32mm chokes, sufficient for most all setups. Could potentially make 4 usable pairs, or restore the matching set with lots of extra spare parts. Will post pictures once I get everything together. 

Will also include a pair of chrome K&N reusable air filters. Not filter socks, but actual filters. Inside filter plate was enlarged to increase flow and reduce restriction. 

All in all this kit is pretty well set up. 

I decided to ditch my small motor and do a VR6 swap instead. So this will help me fund it! 

Asking $450 shipped to your door (within the continental US) or additional shipping depending on where you are. 

I've also got a Facet low pressure fuel pump for sale. Brand new never used. Asking $35 plus shipping. 

Let me know if you're interested, and like I said I'll get pics up later.


----------



## 321G60 (Jan 10, 2002)

Are this still for sale? and are you willing to ship to Florida? 

Thank you


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Honda 600rr throttle bodies and fuel rail with injectors. Complete. $60


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

SOLD!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Megasquirt v2.2 Patatron board*

I have a Patatron megasquirt set up for sale. I did not get to install it. I am going a different route. I have a jim stim and a daughter card. I also have a harness that has not been assembled. I would like to get $250 shipped CONUS. 

*New price: $200 shipped.*


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*WTB...16v set-up*

looking for a complete mega squirt for 16v. could be just megasquirt set-up or with itbs or anything just looking for a 16v meagasquirt set-up..CASH IN HAnD


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*DCOE Carbs*

That looks fantastic! That's exactly what I want to do to mine and have been looking for 40-45mm DCOE or DHLA dells for my setup. Will run Mallory Computer box for retard ignition and timing.


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*WTB bike carbs*

Looking for a bike carb manifold for 16v or a complete set-up lmk what you got.
-Allen


----------



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Digimon2 said:


> WANT TO BUY: Weber 32/36 progressive carburetor and manifold
> 
> Looking to buy mostly complete, and ready to run. I may be willing to put some work/parts into it depending, hit me up if you have anything.



Still looking!!


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*FS*

FS: Patatron MS1 v2.2 $200.00 Shipped 










I also have the GM IAT and CTS that'll I'll throw in along with Ignition control module.
I do not have the harness, had to cut it up to get out of the car.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

FS: Innovate G3 wideband gauge $50.00 shipped










Comes with harness.
I painted the trim ring black, originally was silver.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

FS: Innovate LC1 Wideband $150.00 Shipped

SOLD


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

FS: Genesis 315cc/min - High Impedance (16v & 1.8T)

Used for about 3 years, maybe 10k miles on them.
Great for 16v with standalone.
Factory-correct dual spray cones, fast response, atomizes at injector nozzle and further upon impact with intake valves. Fuel rail spacers not required for 16v or AEB/AGU 1.8T. Other 1.8T engine codes require spacer kit 

Looking for $150.00 + shipping










Note: 2 of them look different, but they are all the same injector. When I bought them from USRT, they only had 2 of the old style and 2 newer style in stock.
Never had an issue with them


----------



## black92gl (Oct 23, 2007)

*Is it available?*

I am interested, please email [email protected]


----------



## black92gl (Oct 23, 2007)

*SAAB Dizzy with vac advace for 16V carb setup*

Do you still have this dizzy for sale? Has it been tested good? oil seals good?

I am Paypal ready.


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

*solex phh40 with dibalas maifold for sale 800 obo*

as the tital says i have a pair of solex carbs and a dibilas mani fold for sale i had them installed on a 9A engine to find that the lower end was wrecked so im now selling the carbs to clear space

800 obo shipped 

pm if intrested


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Crank Position Sensor*

I'm looking for an 034 crank trigger kit, or something similar. Please contact me if you have anything. Thanks!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

Still have it. Lowered Price.



secondgen said:


> What you see, is what you get. Bought this to have options when I went ITB. No longer need it, unused by me, but in used condition. I was told this was made by Drake, but I believe this is untrue, so the price is lower than what I paid for it.
> 
> *$150* Shipped to the lower 48


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

I was going to hoard these but i sold all of my mk1's

600 shipped US lower 48 and Canada

new gaskets all cleaned up ready to go. have the cross bar but not the rest of the linkage. other then what you see in photo's.

Mikuni ph44's not sure on the jet sizes but the chokes are 34mm. I never had a chance to run them.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Ems 8860 standalone*

USED great condition EMS 8860 ECU with harness for obd2 mk3 jetta/gti VR6.

Removed from a stock 2.8 Vr6 so the basemap is tuned for that.

Includes factory harness so its plug and play

The only thing you need is a GM coil pack instead of the BS oem coilpack

Includes OEM crank pulley with magnets for crank trigger

$1100 OBO

PM me for pix


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*DHLA 40s*

I've got two fresh Dellorto DHLA 40s up for grabs. They were professionally rebuilt and synched.

Specs:

30mm venturis,135 main jets,57 idle jets,180 air correctors,7772.11 emulsion tubes,38 pump jets,185 idle air bleed jets

These will come with a new Rowland xflow (aba) manifold. New Misab gaskets, new airhorns, and new dial type adjustable fuel pressure regulator.

550 shipped OBO
*
SOLD*


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

secondgen said:


> Still have it. Lowered Price.


8v or 16v


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dellorto DHLA 40's with 8v mani. 
They have been sitting for a few years so might be a good idea to put kits in them. 
Came of a 1.8 
500 shipped obo


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

*WTB: R1 Carbs*

WTB: R1 Carbs 

for my 16v, email me with pictures and price! 

:thumbup: 

[email protected]


----------



## marc124444 (Jan 17, 2009)

Update Vibrant good for ITB 

4 NEW available @ 10$ each SHIPPED


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

New $125 plus shipping in the USA. Throttle bodies or carbs Rowland manifold


----------



## cubanvr6jetta (Oct 22, 2009)

I need 
Manifolds for r1 carbs 16v and 8v aba pls help cash on hand need asap 2018786641 txt me pls 

Sent from my SCH-R910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*FS:Webber Duel DCOE 45 16v Setup*

*SOLD*



Complete bolt on ready to go carb/ignition setup for 1.8l/2.0l 16v engines. *WILL NOT* part out the setup so please don't ask. Everything was purchased new or rebuilt and has less then 5k.

*Fuel/Intake System:*
Dual DCOE 45 weber carburetors.
TWM DCOE intake manifold.
Professionally rebuilt and road tested last summer buy Speciality Carburetors in Etobicoke
Weber Carburetor Jetting for 2l 16v
Chrome velocity stacks. 
Modified coolant flange (allows manifold clearance). 
Carter p4070 low pressure high volume fuel pump. 
Holly fuel pressure regulator with gauge and filter.
Choke and throttle cables
Carburetor synchronization tool
2 sets of extra tuning jets
Braided stainless connecting fuel lines

*Ignition:*
MSD pn 8981 programable timing computer. 
MSD 6al spark amplifier. (with Ballast resistor and rev limiting chips) 
MSD manual timing controller unit with control knob.
MSD blaster 2 coil. 

*$1500 plus shipping*


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone have any weber pump jets? looking for ~45-60


----------



## ZWaters10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Still have this setup?




ecksjay said:


> I've got two fresh Dellorto DHLA 40s up for grabs. They were professionally rebuilt and synched.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

ZWaters10 said:


> Still have this setup?


I still have all of it. The guy that wanted it never sent the money.
I'll include the air horns I just bought that aren't pictured and a new fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*FS: Standalone SDS EM4-4E*

*$800*
EM4-4E ECU v11 3bar
Main Harness
Injector Harness
Controller/Cable
Crank sensor 
Mixture box
MSD adjustable ignition system and harness
Blaster coil
New RMR trigger bracket 
New 3bar map sensor
Resistor pack for low impedance injectors
#30 drill bits


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

WTB set of velocity stacks/trumpets/whatever you want to call them..... 

2-3" please so they fit inside my K&N Filters, but longer is fine. 

Hoping for a good deal.... i do have a US shipping address. 

LMK, thanks


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*R1 carb set up for aba*

I have the complete set up for sell here the rack of R1 carbs, adapter, fpr, and carter fuel pump. Ill let it all go for 500. The carbs will come with a set of 2.00 main jets and 1.75 mains. Heres a pic of the set up on my rocco. Im going to go a different route with the project for big power and great fuel economy. Big turbo tdi swap for me.... heres some pics now. 
Heres the carb adapter:








And the complete set up on the car.









Sold the adapter still have the carbs extra rack for parts pump ect.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

Urgently looking for an Auto 16v throttle body.

paypal ready.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have four 2" couplers and four t-bolt clamps from
034 motorsports. Have not been used yet, they are too big for the r1 carbs. May fit itb's or other carb setups? 
I'd like to get 40 shipped for all of them.


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*Megajolt complete with EDIS parts*

I'm selling a new in box Megajolt ignition for TPS. Comes with 2 EDIS 4 modules (one is new in box), coil, trigger wheel, crank sensor, and all pigtails needed for installation. *SOLD*

I also still have 2 fresh Dellortos professionally built, and 2 new 8v carb intakes for sale. One intake is a Rowland xflow, the other Mikuni counterflow. Need cash for 16v build.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

WTB saab vacuum advance distributor , must be shipped by USPS to quebec, canada , in private msg thanks ! :laugh:


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

installed but never used:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

broko said:


> aem uego wideband + megasquirt 1 v2.2 comes with all sensors, distributor, ICM, coil and serial to usb adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willing to sell the wideband separate?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

AEB Coils and connectors. $50/set + shipping









2.9 Throttle Body $150 shipped


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

in need of my saab dizzy FAST , willing to pay more then what its worth..


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

hantonyc said:


> in need of my saab dizzy FAST , willing to pay more then what its worth..


(408) 834-0951
Hell hook yu up. Tell him Nathan referred you. And you want the same distributor


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

i live in canada, cant really call in the US , can u hook me up ?


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

P.m. Me


----------



## bucketoval (Mar 31, 2006)

*wtb a manifold for a single idf weber*

looking for a manifold for a 8v to use a single idf carb. i have the carb need the manifold it is going on a mk1 with a 1.7


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

Looking for a moderately priced pair of weber dcoe 40's. Let me know what you got. Thanks


----------



## cubanvr6jetta (Oct 22, 2009)

looking to sell my r1 carbs i paid 200 for it but for 140 shipped ill let them go


















Deal


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

impulse byer said:


> I was going to hoard these but i sold all of my mk1's
> 
> 600 shipped US lower 48 and Canada
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*DHLA 40s, Rowland ABA intake, air horns, gaskets, now with pics*

I had enough stuff for 2 carb setups, I've got this stuff left. The carbs are professionally rebuilt, everything else is new. I have over $600 in just the carbs and misab gaskets. $550 shipped or trade for 4x100 wheels.

*Carbs have been sold. Rowland ABA manifold is still available. Make an offer.*


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*WTB: 16v throttle body with TPS*

looking for a 16v throttle body with TPS from an automatic passat...paypal ready!


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

YZF R1 itbs 50mm inlet









80 shipped. 

pm me if interested.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

rysskii3 said:


> installed but never used:


bump


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*DHLA 40s, Rowland ABA intake, air horns, gaskets*

Still have this setup, but i dont have any VWs left. Make an offer.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*FS: MSD Goodies*

6AL w/ 2-step module(not pictured) & Digital Timing retard controller. All used, all working. No trades, need cash..........$250 shipped in the U.S. 








[/url] 2012-03-03_14-34-44_157 by microdub98, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 2012-03-03_14-35-29_441 by microdub98, on Flickr[/IMG] 

Hit me up via pm...email [email protected] 7one7-nine6eight-1seven4nine


----------



## big_wheels (Jan 28, 2012)

*FS: 16v LIM, welded strait tubes, (x4) Mikunis GSX R1000 carbs, MSD blaster 2*

i got these from a buddy of mine. 

Right now they are set up as individual throttle bodies (carbs just control airflow and there are injector holes still). Pretty sure they could be modded to run as straight carbs though. 


as title states. i have a stock 16v lower intake manifold that was cut straight across. (x4) strait tubes were welded on. and (x4) GSX R 1000 Mikunis Bike carbs were attached with band style clamps. no filters, but they are cheap. each carb has its own individual vaccum line attached. 


















Also, i have a MSD Blaster 2 Ignition coil to replace your stock coil. 

Also, i have some kind of in-line fuel regulator (Propel) that i got with the setup. only the fuel supply line was used. which is where it was in the bay. 

price is completely OBO. im gonna start at $350 tho. ive seen just a lower intake mani and the carbs gor for that. so im basically throwing in the MSD Blaster coil and regulator in for free. 

if that price is craziness to you.....pm me a offer. im a reasonable guy. 

shipping is additional. but i will ship it.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

MS/ITB/Carb 

ITG JC40, brand new, never oiled. $100 









MS1 V2.2, Modified by Paul (need_a_vr6) for direct spark, launch control, shift light, fan control. Wiring harness is Mostly complete for a 16v, need a few grounds added to be safe to use direct coil - $350 

















Megastim - $50 









Relay Board - $50


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

does the itg filter come with the backing plate?


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

If i have one at the shop i'll include it.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

rysskii3 said:


> installed but never used:


bump


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

microdub98 said:


> 6al w/ 2-step module(not pictured) & digital timing retard controller. All used, all working. No trades, need cash..........$250 shipped in the u.s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


offers ?????


----------



## hruska (May 7, 2002)

*SK Racing (OER) 47mm carbs, K+N filters, 16v DCOE manifold*

Pair of 47mm SK racing carbs, 45mm chokes, short velocity stacks, Weber throttle linkage installed. 

Pair of K+N filters for these carbs or any Weber DCOE style carbs. 

Sand cast 16v DCOE intake manifold with vacuum fittings installed. 
(I have not had a chance to pull it off my motor yet, pics soon) 

1 SK racing 45mm carb, needs new spring+spring cover. I bought it for parts. 

pics: http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z17/johnhruska/carbs/ 

Looking for $700 for all of it. Might be willing to split some of it up.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Honda 600rr throttle bodies and fuel rail with injectors. Complete. $60


----------



## marc124444 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Complete ready to use ITB kit BOLT ON NOTHING NEEDED & Megasquirt...*

ITB GSX750, VIBRANT 45o 2in. rubber elbow, ITG megaflow Filter, ACCEL 30 lbs injectors yellow top, 1.8t modified Fuel Rail, VIBRANT vacuum block… 700$ 


 

 

Ported & Polish Head, AUTOTECH cams Intake 10.2mm x 252°, Exhaust 10.9mm x 264°, SCHRICK 16v HD dual spring set, SCHRICK titanium valve spring retainers, ARP head studs, AUTOTECH cam gear adjustable… 600$ 

 

MEGASQUIRT MS1V3, Fan, tech, 4 power driver coil driver, boost, idle control 2-3 wire, INNOVATE MTX-L wideband O2 digital air/fuel ration with gauge … 700$


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

SOLD!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

rysskii3 said:


> installed but never used:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

WTB: saab dizzy to work with my 16v weber kit 

shoot me an email or pm at [email protected]


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Wtb: TB G60*

Need to find a decent G60 throttle body. Thanks in advance! Pm me!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*WTB: G60 wiring harness/ECU*

Looking for a G60 ECU and harness! Update! Found!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*WTB: 16V fuel rail*

Must fit stock 16V Mk2 manifold


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

markeysscirocco said:


> Need to find a decent G60 throttle body. Thanks in advance! Pm me!


 I have one, pm me for info :thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

weber jet kits, 0 pump bleeds, extra insanely large pump jets (.90 or something like that), 55 f8 idles, extra weber banjo fittings and misc parts, injector plugs. pm me for prices








By ncbrock at 2012-07-04


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

ecksjay said:


> I had enough stuff for 2 carb setups, I've got this stuff left. The carbs are professionally rebuilt, everything else is new. I have over $600 in just the carbs and misab gaskets. $550 shipped or trade for 4x100 wheels.


Do you want to part with the stacks only??


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

megasuirt built by rs autosport comes with 16v rail ,g60 inj.,ABD big bore with iat. cts with adapter on side of head,harness, passat throttle body, o34 efi waste spark coil, o34 dist block off plate, autotech shock therapy wires with ends for coil pack, cable to laptop and converter from db9 to usb.900.00 
* new price 750 $*


----------



## DEWEED (May 2, 2003)

*FS Carter GP4070 $50*

Just like the title says, I have a Carter GP4070 for sale. I ran it less than two months. Works perfectly. Comes with the hardware and wiring leads. $50 firm. Located in Seattle. Will ship at buyer's expense. PM for pics.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

*full 20v ITB setup*

parting out my rabbit motor. all parts have 1000 (ish) miles on them and are in excellent shape.
full setup: (I have all other parts to do a NA 20v available as well, PM me)

OEM euro lower intake manifold
GSXR 750 throttle bodies
BBM fuel rail w/ aeromotive adj. FPR with pressure gauge 
2x set of 1.8t injectors (289cc and 318cc)
*450 shipped*

***for an additional *350* I will include a full megasquirt setup including engine harness (MS1v3)***


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*WTB - Passat 16V Auto Throttle Body w/TPS*

WTB a good clean 16V Passat Auto Throttle Body w/TPS for my megasquirt project.

Looking for one complete, w/working TPS sensor, and undamaged, let me know.


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*FS: my old 16v gsxr itb setup $400*

SOLD
i ran this setup for a few years and it ran flawlessly but i needed more power.....
this setup on a stock 9a running megasquirt put down about 150whp. on my new worked 9a with big cams i put down 195whp but that was about all i could get out of them. so i went bigger.
includes: gsxr 1000 42mm itbs (tabs welded on for 16v spacing not the bent tab method), 16v lower manifold (trimmed, portmatched and polished with brackets welded on for 1.8t fuel rail), v-stacks, filters, 1.8t fuel rail, 25lb 1.8t injectors, 3 bar fpr, tps and pigtail, vacuum manifold, throttle bracket, cable, and all clamps and couplers. the #1 body has been tapped for a stock aba intake air temp sensor. i needed to keep it for the new setup.
this is a complete bolt on setup just add stand-alone (and iat sensor) and go.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for a wideband for my carb setup  
Let me know if you're parting with one.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

prom king said:


> Looking for a wideband for my carb setup
> Let me know if you're parting with one.


 When do you need one by?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a few new lc1s I can let go of..


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

f.s genuine Italian dellorto drla jets with "inc" logo 



i here is a list of what i have that i do not need . i bought these and never used any except for the 132 mains for about 10mins. i am running DRLAs on a watercooled rabbit so when i bought these i went off the recommendation of aircooled guys,turns out they were WAY off so i have all these i dont need . if you buy a size i would like to sell all four of each size not just one 

12$ per 4 ...just a fyi these retail for 7 each so 12 for four is a awesome deal 

idles: 
50, 52 (4each) 

mains 
110,112,113,115,117,119,,121,123,125,,128,130,132 (4 each)


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have a few new lc1s I can let go of..


 got any spare lc1 controllers? mine **** but the sensor is still good


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

Krazy Straw said:


> got any spare lc1 controllers? mine **** but the sensor is still good


 i have one with a db gauge, controller and a bad sensor. ill let it go real cheap 
PM me an offer and its yours


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*FS: GM Coolant Temp Sensors*

*SOLD* 
Brand new never used! 
$10 Shipped (US)


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*FS: Passat 16v Throttle Body*

*SOLD* 
Passat 16v throttle body with TPS. TPS checked good with .1 to 2.9 ohms. 
$40 Shipped (US)


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> weber jet kits, 0 pump bleeds, extra insanely large pump jets (.90 or something like that), 55 f8 idles, extra weber banjo fittings and misc parts, injector plugs. pm me for prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still got everything here


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*MS: 2.2*

300 + shipping with harness came out of a running 16v text 609-784-9669 for pics

bought this off Zoolander on here but decided im going with Vems instead.


----------



## ecksjay (Nov 5, 2011)

*Rowland ABA carb manifold*

I sold my carb setups, but still have a new Rowland xflow manifold. 

Sells for $295 at Extrudabody, or you can wait 7 weeks for one to clear customs from South Africa...or buy mine for $140 shipped.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

ecksjay said:


> I sold my carb setups, but still have a new Rowland xflow manifold.
> 
> Sells for $295 at Extrudabody, or you can wait 7 weeks for one to clear customs from South Africa...or buy mine for $140 shipped.


Post pics


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

rysskii3 said:


> installed but never used:


Ttt


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

*FS or FT:8v intake manifold*

i have a weber intake manifold for 8v for dual weber dcoe40/45 in very great shape.! 

i prefer trade for a 16v manifold intake for dual weber.


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

rcortez13 said:


> *SOLD*
> Passat 16v throttle body with TPS. TPS checked good with .1 to 2.9 ohms.
> $40 Shipped (US)


Thanks - Fast and Packaged with care


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

ms2 is sold


----------



## mauzer76 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pair of Mikuni PHH44's for sale for parts only. Bodies have cracks, and one has a broken mounting ear. Components (jets, floats, caps, etc...) are in good condition. $100+ shipping for both. PM for pics.


----------



## mk2gtig60 (Jul 15, 2010)

Weber 40s dcoe with a custom aluminun 16v intake..

Person I bought these from said they had been rebuilt. I never got the chance to use them.


$500 picked up.. I payed more than that but I'm in a bind and need money..


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gonzo


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Just throwing this up. If they don't sell before I get another block and trans I'll be keeping it.
> 
> FS
> R1 carbs with 160, 180 and currently in 190 jets
> ...


 Dibs on intake mani


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

pretty sure said will not split up!!!


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

rysskii3 said:


> Dibs on intake mani


 I prefer to sell it all together at this point. If that changes I'll let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> I prefer to sell it all together at this point. If that changes I'll let you know. :thumbup:


 OK


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

BUY THESE FOR YOUR PROJECT! CHEAP! 

*25*


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

rysskii3 said:


> installed but never used:


 :thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> pretty sure said will not split up!!!


 Some people cant read:laugh:


----------



## BKFM72 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wtb ecm. # 021 906 258 ba


----------



## RalleyRabbit (Dec 11, 2011)

F.S. Gsxr 1100 unmodified ITBS. $150 message for pics and details.


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

djidizz said:


> i have a weber intake manifold for 8v for dual weber dcoe40/45 in very great shape.!
> 
> i prefer trade for a 16v manifold intake for dual weber.


 SOLD! thanks vwvortex.!


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

*WTB: weber intake manifold*

i want to buy a weber intake manifold for 16v. it's the only parts that i need to make the conversion CIS to twin weber 45dcoe.! 

thank


----------



## ZWaters10 (Sep 29, 2009)

*WTB: Counterflow 8v manifold for twin carbs*

I still need one! Cash in hand!


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sold


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

WTB Weber 45 Jets 

150 Mains x4 
180-200 Airs x4 each 
F955 Idles x4 

Let me know what you have, thanks


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

installed but never used: 









also, i have main jets for R1 carbs: 160x4, 165x4, 170x4, 175x4, 180x4, 185x4. all are new except the 185 which were installed and taken due to not being large enough for my application.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*MS1 v3.57 ran a mk2 1.8t*

bought this off a guy on here believe his name was rabbit farmer. He ran this setup on a 1.8t in a mk2 comes with ecu with full harness. Also believe it to be built by Paul K. 

250+ shipping lets move this!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*16v carb set up*

Here is what I have:

16v 2.0l complete longblock with carbs set up. size 40 with a saab distributor and tranny.
ready to be swap to a Mki.

email me at [email protected] for any questions. or call me or text 949 6783571

Price $2000obo what you see is what you get.


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

$1200 obo

sk dcoe 40mm sidedrafts used, rebuilt
long manifold (Rolands?) new, port matched
electromotive hpv-1 used
b.b. distro block off plate new
balance with 60-2 ring installed used
filters k&n used
abf coolant bit new
gaskets and other bits new

no: throttle linkage, ignition wires, horns


----------



## diddle. (Aug 7, 2006)

*Weber 45's 16v on Ebay*

I have a pair of webers and a manifold, plus a broken vac advance distributor. Building a different motor for the car now. I have a built 2.1l 16v I would like to sell also.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-16v-Dual...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a7a7c6ebe&vxp=mtr


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

found what i needed, thanks


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

saab dizzy(rebuilt) + new cap and rotor
msd blaster 2 high vibration coil
spark plug wires 
icm

looking to get 140$ shipped. by PM please.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Wanted a weber carb manifold, I need another for another project,


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

feeler , my whole engine setup

1.8 16v head decked 0.020"
arp headstud
supertech valve spring
supertech valves nitride coated
TT 276 cams
lightweight lifters
ported and polished

huco fuel pump ( suction type , low pressure need of FPR )
manifold
deluxe linkage
dcoe 45G ( 4 progression holes )
2 sets of trumpet ( stock never used ) and full radius trumpet
**** load of jets and spare fuel filters
msd blaster coil
saab dizzy ( new cap and rotor )
black wrinkle powder coated valve cover

100% bolt-on setup , can also sell engine bloc part ( forged rods, ARP everywhere, diesel alt setup, new starter new clutch etc etc ) , only if i sell the top end !

price , if like 2500$ neg shipped for all that ! worth almost 4g , everything have been bought NEW and have 6000km , can separate head from weber setup !

pic :


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a set of 40mm mikuni carbs in really nice shape. $100.00 plus shipping
















I also have an aluminum flange for an aba with runners already fit and cut. Needs to be welded together. I'll throw this in for an extra $50.00
Kip 678-449-5400


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Have a ms1 v3 ecu set up for direct coil control, going a different direction and won't be using this. $250 +shipping. Price is firm.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*VW Knock Ignition*

I was running this setup with MS1 fuel only. I've upgrade to fuel & spark now. Can work with MS or carbs. The wires are ran for a 16v. I have 2 knock boxes, 2 icm's, knock sensor and harness. This can also be used on an 8v with some lengthening of wires for the distributor. 

*SOLD*
$80 Shipped (US)


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*16v itb*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5865468-feeler-16v-itb


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

hantonyc said:


> WTB megasquirt or other standalone to drive waste spark coils (4) and external trigger on my carbed 16v, pm please !


PM'd (Megajolt lite JR) with *everything* needed


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*2.0L ABA Carb Package*

(2) Dellorto DHLA 40 motorsport(not emission) carbs w/ 5 emulsion holes & a FRESH REBUILD
(1) Rowland manifold for 2.0L ABA head
(1) *NEW* PMO FPR
(1) *NEW* Sytec "dual carb" linkage kit
(1) Early vac advance dizzy w/ TT adapter & *NEW* NGK "blue" wires


$800 cash takes it all. Located in Central Pa

Don't get on here much so email at [email protected] or text 7one7-9six8-1seven4nine

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

Innotvate mtx-l (http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/MTXL.php ) only 6 months old i only drive about 15 miles a day
was controlling my Cis-e with this wide-band 

150.00 plus shipping


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ms1 v3 ecu set up for direct coil control, going a different direction so this is up for grabs 
250+ shipping :thumbup:


----------



## vdubman2.0t (Mar 24, 2009)

Ms1 v3.0 using hall. Setup for gm iat as well. Going different setup. Looking for 250$ has ecu and harness. Pm for any interest


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*1.8t bbm fuel rail, bbm fittings, aeromotive w/gauge*

All gone


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Weber DCOE for crossflow 8v*

SOLD


----------



## ZWaters10 (Sep 29, 2009)

*FS: Complete carb'd top end. Dellortos, Autotech, TT, Supertech.*

Im a turbo guy at heart, and dont need this stuff. Probably spent over 2K on all of this, but some of you can agree, there's no rehab for boost addicts! Have all receipts and documentation. Car got built all last year, drove it probably 20 miles, weather turned ****ty, and has been garaged ever since. 

1.8L Hydro head (Built by JP precision in Freedom, PA) 
Rebuilt Dellorto DHLA 40 carbs (30mm venturis,135 main jets,57 idle jets,180 air correctors,7772.11 emulsion tubes,38 pump jets,185 idle air bleed jets) 
Autotech 270 camshaft 
Supertech dish faced valves with 7mm stems (STD size) 
Supertech HD springs 
Techtonics Tuning Titanium Seats and retainers 
Techtonics Tuning intake and exhaust seals 
Techtonics Tuning silicon bronze guides 
Techtonics Tuning triple groove keepers 
Head was decked .01 mm 
Mild Port and polish 
New Misab gaskets 
New air horns 

For 75 extra bucks I can include a Pacesetter header. 

$ 1200 Picked up 
$ 1300 Shipped 

Firm on price, thanks for looking


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Have a ms1 v3 ecu set up for direct coil control, going a different direction and won't be using this. $250 +shipping. Price is firm.


 
Still up for sale!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Some stuff I dug up today: 

8v POINTS distributor, in IMMACULATE shape. For those out there interested in running a bit more old-school with their carbs. $50 



















MSD 8920 tach adapter. No idea how I ended up with this, $20 










Malpassi bypass FPR (boost referenced too). Came stock on Maserati Bi-turbos. Great for running carbs with an EFI fuel pump. $40


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Time to let go of this stuff, I'm moving on to a new project 

2000 R1 carbs in great shape with new pilot jets and 190 mains 
3in velocity stacks 
Race craft aluminum 16v itb manifold that I had modified to line up with the carbs includes couplers and clamps 
Carter 4070 electric pump 
Summit racing fpr ( the gauge stopped working but the pressure reg is functional 

I also still have the megasquirt ecu listed above. I will let all of this stuff go for $650 
The race craft mani alone was $300 

Will send pictures to who ever is interested 
Thanks :beer:


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

Ihave a16v setup for sale on eBay. Item number 281036818250 . Setup for direct coil. Has wire harness and fuel rail included


----------



## vw_87 (Dec 17, 2012)

*WTB: MS1 for 8v*

Hi,

Want to buy a megasquirt 1 set up for an 8v 1.8. let me know if you have something, thanks


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*FS: Autronic SM4 standalone*

SOLD (finally)


----------



## vw_87 (Dec 17, 2012)

*wtb: LC-1*

Looking for a LC-1 innovate controller - with or without gauge, thanks


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

hantonyc said:


> saab dizzy(rebuilt) + new cap and rotor
> msd blaster 2 high vibration coil
> spark plug wires
> icm
> ...


still for sale


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*WTB* - Looking for a good used complete, 16V Passst throttle body w/TPS in working order, for my 16V megasquirt project


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## respect_my_fast (Nov 18, 2007)

looking for a downdraft kit for my jh/aba swap.


----------



## Erthan (Sep 9, 2011)

WTB:

Yamaha R1 carb setup for 1.8 16v.

I'll take any parts you have really. Especially looking for manifolds or flanges.

I will also trade CIS-E parts if you're interested.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

emanDUBS said:


> WTB:
> 
> Yamaha R1 carb setup for 1.8 16v.
> 
> ...


Check out the 2nd lost above yours, I have jets and rpm module MSD 8910


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

microdub98 said:


> (2) Dellorto DHLA 40 motorsport(not emission) carbs w/ 5 emulsion holes & a FRESH REBUILD
> (1) Rowland manifold for 2.0L ABA head
> (1) *NEW* PMO FPR
> (1) *NEW* Sytec "dual carb" linkage kit
> ...


Still here, someone make me a reasonable cash offer


----------



## R3DZ3RONIN3 (Jan 4, 2013)

*For sale 45 DCOE carbs*

2 45 DCOE CARBS
Bought from Weber
Ran for 1K miles
went w/40's
$500 OBO
Located in Kentucky


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an R1 carb set up complete with a spare set of r1 carbs for parts and carter fuel pump, manifold adapter, and fuel pressure regulator. Ill let everything go for $250. 
















In this you can see I had to cut a hole in my hood to clear the carbs.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

saab dizzy(rebuilt) + new cap and rotor - sold
msd blaster 2 high vibration coil - sold



new 034 motorsport external trigger kit for 16v : 180$ shipped

new MS built by need_a_vr6 setup for waske spark coils ( 2lt coils ) and an external trigger wheel , paid over 500 : 300$ shipped i wont need it.


NEGO !


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

*FS: Vac./Cent. Advance 8V distributor w/ TT ABA Conv. Kit*

*FS: Vac./Cent. Advance 8V distributor w/ TT ABA Conv. Kit*

JH Vacuum / Centrifugal Advance 8V Distributor with Techtonics ABA Block Conversion Adapter. This allows you to use the desirable early distributor in a ABA block.

TT Conversion installed, this distributor also comes with the horizontal distributor cap used for clearing the carb manifold with a carbed ABA. Conversion parts are nearly brand new! Maybe 500 miles on these parts.

Combined, and ready to drop in, this is what you need if you are putting carbs on a ABA.

*$75 Shipped to the greater 48*

Paypal only please - IM me for payment/info

Link to TT ABA conversion bushing/seal










Detail of the gear and adapter in excellent shape:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*WTB DCOE / DHLA 8v intake*

***Found***

WTB intake manifold for duals DCOE / DHLA 40's.
To be fitted on a non-crossflow 8v head.

PM please.
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

ABF intake manifold $250


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

Passat TB with TPS- $60 plus shipping.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Still looking for various weber 45 jets.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

brand brand new NLS 16v distributor block off plate , 50$ shipped.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

wtb complete carb setup for a 2.0 16v. would like to grab everything at once(carbs mani ignition and fuel) but ill take what I can get. especially if you have the bulk of a kit up for grabs. thanks!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

onurB said:


> WTB intake manifold for duals DCOE / DHLA 40's.
> To be fitted on a non-crossflow 8v head.
> 
> PM please.
> Thanks.


Found....


----------



## pistol-mcgee (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking for a set of bike carbs with at least 38mm bore. Cash in hand


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sold


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Wtb. Looking for a digi 1 harness+ecu*

lokking from digi 1 harness plus ecu!! preferably uncut!!


----------



## Mk1Madness (Nov 8, 2009)

*FS 45mm TWM ITB's, manifold, fuel rail for ABA motor*










Off of Eurotrashrabbit's running motor. 
$900 shipped within the US

Also have the ABF alternator setup to go with it for extra $$$


----------



## veedubinwhatever (Apr 28, 2002)

*45's Dlha Dellortos pair*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321084924574?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*aem wideband*

Only used for 150 miles. 115 shipped.


----------



## blackie9900 (Jan 25, 2005)

Almost Complete ABA Carb Engine/Setup Looking for 900 OBO For Everything 

ABA 2L Long Block 
Built ABA Head (brand new 0 miles, HD valve springs, Ti Retainers, Ti valves) 
kz1000 carbs 
eurosport crank pulley 
mk1 vac advance dis 
billet crank case block off 
Valve Cover Gasket 
TT Adjustable Cam gear (New) 
Walboro FPR (New) 
Timing belt (New) 
TT 270 Cam (New) 
Extra Valve Cover 
High Volume Oil pump (New) 
Arb Head Studs (New) 
Flange to make a manifold


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

doctor12valve said:


> *FS: Vac./Cent. Advance 8V distributor w/ TT ABA Conv. Kit*
> 
> JH Vacuum / Centrifugal Advance 8V Distributor with Techtonics ABA Block Conversion Adapter. This allows you to use the desirable early distributor in a ABA block.
> 
> ...


I'll take it ,IF still available. IM sent.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

doctor12valve said:


> *FS: Vac./Cent. Advance 8V distributor w/ TT ABA Conv. Kit*
> 
> JH Vacuum / Centrifugal Advance 8V Distributor with Techtonics ABA Block Conversion Adapter. This allows you to use the desirable early distributor in a ABA block.
> 
> ...


No luck with the IMs from my end. Please forward paypal payment request.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

for sale used: 

60-2 Microtech LT10s EMS with harness, handset and Laptop dongle (2k miles) - $550 shipped
4 Simens Deka 750cc (low imp.) injectors (2k miles) - $140 shipped
4 Siemens Deka 630cc (high imp.) injectors (0 miles, just startup) - $140 shipped

:thumbup:


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

WTB:

-60-2 missing tooth crank trigger wheel for 16v
-ignition distributor block off


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Rallyfreak202 said:


> WTB:
> 
> -60-2 missing tooth crank trigger wheel for 16v
> -ignition distributor block off


I have block off plate pm if you still need


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=394&category_id=60


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

WTB Manifold or at least flange for aba to mate my CBR900 carbs to

cash in hand


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FS: - BRAND NEW MS3X w/ harness built by **- KPTuned -***

i ordered this from KPTuned but the car i wanted to install it in no longer exists. nothing has been opened besides the box when i received the order to verify the boxes contents.

ms3x ecu

ms3 harness (factory labeled wires) with wiring diagram

ms3x harness (factory labeled wires) with wiring diagram

ecu is setup for .........



6 (2 more can be added if needed) Sequential fuel injection outputs. Each can drive a high impedance injector, and unused injection outputs can be put to other purposes.
6 (2 more can be added if needed) Logic level 5 volt ignition outputs. Works with many types of ignition modules and coils, including LSx coils and our IGN-1As. Requires external module or coils with internal ignitors.
6 Medium current outputs. Use for 2 stage progressive nitrous, boost control, tach output, 2 or 3 wire PWM idle speed control, general purpose PWM or relay control, or many other potential applications.
3 Analog inputs. Use for an external MAP sensor, second O2 sensor, fuel pressure, accelerometer, or general data logging.
4 Switch inputs. Can be used to start data logging, arm a nitrous system, switch tables, launch control, VSS input (with external conditioner), and more.
1 Cam sensor input. Can be used with VR, Hall, or optical sensors.


and all the other ms3x features everyone has come to love. 

asking what it cost me $970 shipped USPS to the lower 48. injection can ship within 24hrs of receiving payment. 

the harness wires are labeled like this to help make install easy


----------



## vrally (Dec 15, 2005)

*WTB 16v intake manifold flange or complete for r1 carb spacing. 3/8 mild steel*

WTB 16v intake manifold flange or complete manifold for r1 carb spacing.
3/8 mild steel


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

LYNX M150 Single Side Draft Manifold w/ Weber 45 DCOE. Redline Throttle Linkage. Ram Air Oiled Foam (uni type) Filter. DCOE Heat Shield on the under side. Metal and rubber soft mounts

Manifold was sand blasted and painted with high temp aluminum.

Carb was rebuilt.

$400 *obo*


----------



## FatDubMK3 (Jan 18, 2011)

*WTB Dual DCOE/Dual Carb setup, 40 or 45, linkage, 8v manifold*

WTB Dual DCOE/Dual Carb setup (perferably dellortos but will look at whatever), 40 or 45, linkage, 8v manifold, and maybe a Fuel Pump/FPR for a reasonable price


----------



## FatDubMK3 (Jan 18, 2011)

*FS: 8v single Carb manifold*

FS/FT- OEM Single carb manifold for an 8v


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Fs complete ready to run sidedraft 8v carb kit. 
Rowland manifold 
2x dellorto Dhla 40s 
4 window vac adv dizzy with adapter ring
Pmo fuel regulator 
Sytek dual throttle linkage
Modified gas peddle 
Engine harness de pinned of fuel injection.
Msd 6al with blaster coil 
7pin ignition control module 
950$


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Wideband*

I have a innovate lc-1 wideband w/ digital gauge. Very little use I think I drove the car 5 times with it in. I paid $200 for it, will sell for $180 shipped 
Can text pictures if you pm me your number 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## illgonameless (Aug 1, 2011)

Sidedraft Dellorto 45s on 16v manifold 750 obo:beer:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Msd 6al box works just box 100$ 
36mm dellorto venturis. 70$ 
:wave: 
Rest is sold


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

b5blazing said:


> Msd 6al box works just box 100$
> 36mm dellorto venturis. 70$
> :wave:
> Rest is sold


 Got a picture of the MSD box?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Sure shoot me a text 484-664-8644 :wave:


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

b5blazing said:


> Sure shoot me a text 484-664-8644 :wave:


 sorry, dont do texts. please either post the picture here or send me a pm with a link to it. 
Thanx


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

rysskii3 said:


> sorry, dont do texts. please either post the picture here or send me a pm with a link to it.
> Thanx


  
 
 
Also included is a 8000 rev chip :wave:


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

These were installed on a project but never used.

MSD 6AL Multiple Spark Discharge Unit w/ interchangeable chips for rev limiter.
MSD Spark Timing Curve Control 8980. (hard to find unit)
MSD Blaster 2 Coil w/ Ballast
Bag of Misc MSD parts, manuals, wires and chips.


$280 obo


----------



## rrado90 (Dec 3, 2007)

*manifold*

how much for the manifold only?


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

WTB: 16v water neck to fit with a dual weber setup. 
My oem water neck doesn't fit with the carbs! 
Thanks


----------



## Mk1Madness (Nov 8, 2009)

Off of Eurotrashrabbit's running motor. 
ITBs, Fuel rail, injectors, manifold for ABA and TPS
$800 shipped within the US

Also have a full ABF alternator setup for $200 + shipping


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Sold


----------



## nw_vw (May 1, 2009)

*new 16v Webber carb kit.*

I have for sale a new Redline Weber Carb kit part number on the box is K409, I purchased this kit new 6 months ago and have now switched to fuel injection and boost. This have only been taken out of box for pics to sell. These fit all 16v engines, and come with the following. Intake manifold gaskets ect, linkage, carbs, air horns, air filters, like I said complete carb kit, looking for $975.00 shipped.


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

Rallyfreak202 said:


> WTB:
> 
> -60-2 missing tooth crank trigger wheel for 16v
> -ignition distributor block off


i have an 034 motorsports trigger wheel kit with sensor and bracket if you still need


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*FS: EFI Technology Standalone*

I have a great standalone EFI Technology X1 ECU with a professionally built harness for sale. I was going to use it on my car but I need some more inputs. 

The harness was originally built by http://racesolutions.com/ for a MK2 (16V w/ ign distributor retained), intended to run 4 inj seq and 1 tach-out that was going to drive an MSD 6A and single coil. It would also work in a MK1 or for an ABA swap or something similar. It comes with base maps and full software. Never installed.

The harness alone would cost around $800.00 to build again. Comes with full documentation. 

Perfect for an all motor or ITB setup. 

Looking for $1200 shipped OBO. 

714-699-3676
[email protected]


----------



## notajetta (Nov 17, 2007)

WTB :
a more "old-school" dual carb linkage, ideally the style of linkage with a rotating shaft mounted over the carbs.
any of you guys have something lying around?
thanks, and keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

nw_vw said:


> I have for sale a new Redline Weber Carb kit part number on the box is K409, I purchased this kit new 6 months ago and have now switched to fuel injection and boost. This have only been taken out of box for pics to sell. These fit all 16v engines, and come with the following. Intake manifold gaskets ect, linkage, carbs, air horns, air filters, like I said complete carb kit, looking for $975.00 shipped.


If you decide to part, I'll take the manifold and linkage. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## onesimo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Pair of 40 mm DCOE's for sale $350 shipped obo*

Here is a link to my craigslist ad. http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3858121615.html
Email at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

*f.s innovate lm2*

lm2 hand held 100% complete and working fine 

$220 shipped


----------



## FatDubMK3 (Jan 18, 2011)

*WTB Dellorto DCOE or DHLA 45's and linkage, 8v Manifold*

WTB: Looking to buy a setup for dual carbs, 
Dual Dellorto 45 DCOE or DHLA Non-emission carbs, linkage, and manifold for an 8v COUNTERFLOW. May be interested in a FPR and coil setup. Please hit me up if you have any or all of this


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

*wtb: 8v set up*

please let me know what you have a prices. would like ITB


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

Wtb a carter 4070 or a redline fuel pump for my dual weber. 
My carter 4070 is broken! 

ASAP


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Krazy Straw said:


> i have an 034 motorsports trigger wheel kit with sensor and bracket if you still need


 sent PM


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

*SOLD!*

I have a knock box and harness that's been stripped down for use with carbs on a 16v. Came from an 89 gti. I won't be using it so its up for grabs all you'll need in addition is a icm. 
$50 + shipping takes the harness an knock box:thumbup:

Can text or email pictures


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Wtb: counterflow 8v carb setup. Need everything to convert to carb from CIS. PM on here or text 540-729-1500


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

WTB: fuel pressure regulator asap please pm price, pictures and description.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Passat 16V throttle body with TPS. sold.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*FS... VEMS Engine Management System New 4 Bar MAP*

VEMS Standalone Engine Management 
V3 ECU, 4 bar internal map sensor, 
flying lead wiring harness with connecters,
Bosch wide band sensor

950.00 + paypal Shipped in USA Lower 48

Key Features

Sequential Control of up to 8 banks of injectors
Built in transistorised coil igniters for up to 8 coils
Built in Wideband controller
Turbo friendly features such as Exhaust Gas Temperature, Anti-lag, and boost control
Configurable control of low and high current drivers for lights, relays and solanoids
Field upgradable software
High Quality Case and Sealed Connectors
Datalogging via serial connection or optional SD card interface
Advanced Idle Air Control 

VEMS utilizes an advanced RISC microprocessor and surface mounted component technology, with state of the art electronics to allow you to precisely control your engine.








[/URL]


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

New 034 16v external crank trigger kit
It was only mocked up on the motor and never fired
$200 shipped in the usa


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

BadassLilGolf said:


> For Sale:
> 
> Yamaha R1 carbs
> 
> ...


Must resist!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Noodleboy said:


> Must resist!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


No need to resist.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Two TPS Throtte Bodies $100/ea 



MS1 v2.2 board with a base tune for a 2.0L 16v with Digi injectors $100


----------



## EAA Engineering (Nov 29, 2012)

*Weber 38 DGES Kit w/ITG Racing Filter For Sale BRAND NEW*

Have the complete Redline kit/setup, with a few extras - FPR (1-4psi Holley 3 port), gauge & adapter, ITG filter kit. All brand new, never run. 

We originally purchased this for the EAA EP solo race car, but are taking a different route. This is the perfect carb setup for any high performance street 8v car that wants to take a unique old school route! Shoot us your questions. 

$500 shipped.

Note: electric choke is currently removed, will include with sale.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

ive got a 16v intake manifold flange. Its 3/8" mild steel. feel free to pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*FS: one of a kind, weber carbed 86 Audi coupe GT (5cyl) $4k OBO*

As depressing as it is, I am looking to sell my Weber carb'd 86 CGT. The car has a TON of new parts replaced recently, as well as others that were replaced prior to it being off the road for 2 years to get it to the current state. New parts are as follows; 

New parts replaced in the past 3 months. 
SACHS clutch kit 
fuel filters 
clutch slave cylinder (German) 
Timing belt water pump kit 
all new accessory belts 
brand new oil pump drive sprocket 
gaskets and seals top to bottom 
PS filter 
OEM hardware 
Mustang-mod motor mounts 
034 delrin snub mount and bracket 
NGK platinum plugs 
cap and rotor 
re-sealed PS pump 
Aluminum fuel line from tank to engine bay 
Brand spankin NEW Interstate battery 
more that I'm sure I'm forgetting at the moment.. 

replaced before car was taken off the road for rebuild. 

Clutch master cylinder 
custom bent sway bar links and urethane bushings to run a coupe quattro sway bar. 
new tie rod assemblies 
new control arms and ball joints 
subframe bushings 
rear wheel bearings 
Plug wires 
both clutch fluid lines, from master to slave replaced with OE Audi parts. 
both CV axles 
cam followers 
rebuilt instrument cluster. ODO and trip both work 
headlight switch relayed 

changes/alterations.. 

front grill and lights from an 84 cgt 
"custom" chin spoiler(from a ford truck) 
audi 90 15" wheels 
chocolate brown (looks black) front and rear seats and door cards in great shape 
custom rear window speaker deck (could do with a re-trim) 
carb manifold of unknown origin. I have seriously looked and asked EVERYWHERE, and cannot find out where this manifold came from, it is NOT VAG, I'm certain. 
CIS delete replaced with Weber 38/38 outlaw synchronous carb with edelbrock manual choke 
battery relocated to trunk 
AEM wideband with brand new bosch sensor and brand new wiring/cables (gauge is fidgety, so may need to be replaced) 
rare, true 5-2-1 two piece exhaust manifold (ABT I believe I was told?) 
2+1/2" DP back exhaust with cherry bomb resonator and flowmaster muffler 
black painted "coupe" rear reflector bar (have mint condition stock one that will go with the car as well) 
push button start box installed in DS compartment/cubby hole thingy 
carter fuel pump in the engine bay 
practically every part of the engine was painted either flat black(block, head, PS pump, etc) or burnt copper (brackets, valve cover, timing cover, intake mani, etc.) 
entire A/C system deleted 
272 cam 
about 90% of engine bay wiring is sheathed and secured with current OE Audi wiring plastics (I thought it looked.."neat" :dur: lol) 
head had a mild p+p and a 5 angle job done about 5 years ago 
brake vacuum pump deleted 

Extras that will go with the car: 

A bin full of stuff. Extra door seals, good condition sun visors, one intact sunvisor clip (!), extra tail lights, mint "coupe" rear reflector, stock headlights and trim, other misc. stuff 
new KYB rear shocks 
rear disc axle with prop valve, good pads, and a pair of brand new rotors 
front 2 piece strut legs (complete) to run G60's 
rebuilt and cleaned/painted G60s and carriers, loaded and complete with mintex pads. 
correct big brembo rotors (NOS) 
over a dozen Weber carb jets to properly tune the carb 
Bentley and Haynes manuals 
a few other misc. things 
and a 3"+ thick folder of records and receipts. 

Pros: 
Solid car with only surface rust on the sunroof and along the sides where the trim was removed and bodywork begun (just sanding, lost my garage before I could go any further :/ ) 
Pulls hard and is VERY torque-y 
One of a kind carb conversion, that I have yet to see anywhere else on the planet, lol. 
Able to illicit instant ricer jealousy 
seats/door cards in great shape 

Cons: 
Needs body work and paint 
will need tires soon 
front end sits a little high atm due to the weight loss of CIS and A/C 
dash is beat in the usual spot (indentation) 
mirrors are manual (adjust with your thumb, lol) and the glass is from england, so they're reversed. 
headliner has some sag pockets above the sun visors. 
some small isolated damage to pillar trims (was going to re-trim everything) 
lever adjust system for the seats reversed from type 81, to type 85, so adjustments are a little more involved. the pin has to be pulled by hand, at the rail. 
blower fan speed switch is starting to go. From 1-3 are perfect, but 4 is being a bitch and doesn't want to work. 
Oil pressure gauge is out of its mind. Rarely works, and when it does, it spazzes out for a bit, then falls flat again. 
DS window regulator is squealing and moving slow (haven't taken the time to inspect it) PS works beautifully though! lol 
cowl cover is beat to hell. 
cluster dimmer is disabled 
Front grill has a few slats missing where the "hood release" now is.(The hood release cable and handle are totally absent from the vehicle.) 
can't really think of anything else atm.. 


I'm very, VERY sad to do this, but I really need the money. Some things have come up and priorities have changed.(c'est la vie. 

I'm looking to get $4k OBO, which I do believe she is worth. But I will consider all offers, and am working on getting some pics up. If anyone would like pics before that happens, PM or email me, and I'll send some right away. (I have hundreds, many build pictures as well) 

PM me or send me an email 
[email protected] 

Joey


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

Sold


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

i need air corrector jet (4x 165)


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Sold


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*WTB: fuel pump*

I am looking for a fuel pump, FPR, and fuel filter for my 84 GTI with dual 40MM webers.


----------



## djidizz (Aug 28, 2009)

Wtb: 1 or 2 45 dcoe serie 152. 

Because one of my dual weber have cracked. :S!


----------



## mk2gtig60 (Jul 15, 2010)

$450 with stacks
You pay shipping and paypal fee. 
If interested we can negotiate a bit. 
Theyre italian made, will need new gaskets probably. 
And cleaned.





































I can take more pictures.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

*Civic radiator*

This is a radiator that's great for carb and itb set ups. It sits to the sides of the stacks. I'm selling because it doesn't quite fit in my mk1 without some work to the core support. It's been used for 20 minutes when I had my engine running on a stand.

Specs:
-CXRacing
-all aluminum
-2.5" core
-3 row

I'm looking to get $180+shipping.



ResizedImage_1378757991282 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


ResizedImage_1378757953811 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

if you are looking for something that might work better, Ive used the 2 row on a mk1. it can sit between starter and body. The 3 row didnt fit.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

WTB: vac adv dizzy with tt adapter for mk3


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> if you are looking for something that might work better, Ive used the 2 row on a mk1. it can sit between starter and body. The 3 row didnt fit.


I actually have something that works great now! This also fits between the starter and the body, but had zero space to attach to the lower hose. And I don't have a proper set up to weld aluminum  if I did I would have altered it to work.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

R1 carb set up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6140416-R1-carb-set-up-for-16v

MSD set up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6140649-MSD-6400-coil-blaster-2-soft-touch-rev-control


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

get one for an ABF 16V


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for head water outlet for a carb setup.

:thumbup:


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

prom king said:


> Looking for head water outlet for a carb setup.
> 
> :thumbup:


i have one that is made by TWM that i would sell for $60 shipped. brand new with rubber gasket- never used


----------



## JUNN16v (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking for a megasquirt to buy for a 16v thanks


----------



## PinkRado (Apr 3, 2009)

JUNN16v said:


> Looking for a megasquirt to buy for a 16v thanks


Are u just looking for tje box or the harness as well


----------



## JUNN16v (Sep 20, 2013)

PinkRado said:


> Are u just looking for tje box or the harness as well


Just the box


----------



## murph81 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Jenvey 16V 45mm DTH ITB's and managment for sale.*

Now sold


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fs: ms1 v2.2 set up to run a 16vt
Patatron unit, tested and tuned by need_a_vr6

Pm for more details


----------



## 13enning21 (Mar 4, 2012)

FOR SALE I have some 45 mm itbs for sale. Comes with fuel rail. Best offer. Pm for pics


----------



## Team911 (Oct 7, 2013)

WTB: I'm looking for a intake to run webers on my aba 2.0. Anyone got one? Hit me up or pm me. 
1-336-399-8837 text


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

*wtb: counterflow manifold*

looking for early 32/36 manifold for counterflow cylinder head.


----------



## Barelymovin (Jul 20, 2012)

WTB:
An Intake manifold to be able to run motorcycle carbs


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*8V vacuum dizzy*

8V vacuum dizzy, unknown mileage $50 shipped


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for a pair of DCOE 40s or 45s

Thanks


----------



## BeetleGpx (Oct 20, 2004)

Finally had it with the CIS system constantly going tits up on my 8V. LTB the components to swap to a carb setup.


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a spitfire efi megasquirt V2.2 box that I bought for a carb project that I never finished. ECM was never installed/used. Time to get rid of it. 


$180 OBO

Text 623-206-5418 or PM if interested.


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

piratesayargg2 said:


> Two TPS Throtte Bodies $100/ea
> 
> 
> 
> MS1 v2.2 board with a base tune for a 2.0L 16v with Digi injectors $100


Is this still available?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a great patatron ecu for sale! Ms1 v2.2


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

audib6neusp30 said:


> I have a great patatron ecu for sale! Ms1 v2.2


How much? Has it been run? Is there a tune on it currently? If so, what was it running? What all is included or available?


----------



## VR6Beastman (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fs or ft 16v carb swap*

Lookin to sell or trade my delltoro carb set up for a 16v have almost everything for the swap have everything if you dont want to run a stand alone system. Its easyier just to text me at 2673721469 can send pics and what ever else you would like to now


----------



## VR6Beastman (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a delltoro carb set up have everything text me for pics and details 2673721469 need to get rid of these


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Fs: ms1 v2.2 set up to run a 16vt
> Patatron unit, tested and tuned by need_a_vr6
> 
> Pm for more details


PM'd


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Looking for a MS2/3 3.0/3.57 

PM is best for quickest response. 




Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Beastman (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fs 8v carb set up*

Have a set of delltoro csrbs for a 8v need gone asap have to pay for my lawyer to stay outta jail havr any questions or want pics text me at 2673721469


----------



## VR6Beastman (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fs 8v carb set up*

Have a set of delltoro carbs for a 8v have the hole set up need gone havr to pay for my lawyer to stay outta jail any ?s or pics text me 2673721469


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

*034 trigger wheel setup ABA serpentine pulley*

i have an 034 motorsports 60-2 trigger wheel setup, the sensor has a factory VW crank sensor plug soldered on, an old power steering bracket cut down for a spacer mount and the wheel spacer was turned on a lathe for an ABA serpentine pulley, works on an ABA and 16V that have converted to the serp setup, comes with all hardware to bolt up. also it is the newer threaded style sensor body 125 shipped, pics up soon


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Still looking for a weber 45 setup.for. 16v

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## 13enning21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking to buy 16v carb setup. I have 45mm itbs to trade for or cash. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

13enning21 said:


> Looking to buy 16v carb setup. I have 45mm itbs to trade for or cash.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



Pm'd


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

13enning21 said:


> Looking to buy 16v carb setup. I have 45mm itbs to trade for or cash.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I forgot pm notifications are messed up right now. I've got a set of 40mm Mikuni's with 16v intake, additional jets, and a new Carter electric fuel pump if your interested. 

Chris


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

I have a 8v Rawland manifold a da vacuum dizzy il looking to trade for 16v manifold and distributor so I can run my dellorto carbs. Pm me if you have something


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

I have a 8v Rowland manifold a da vacuum dizzy il looking to trade for 16v manifold and distributor so I can run my dellorto carbs. Pm me if you have something


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Delete


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Delete


----------



## M dub (Apr 12, 2011)

prom king said:


> Looking for a pair of DCOE 40s or 45s
> 
> Thanks





13enning21 said:


> Looking to buy 16v carb setup. I have 45mm itbs to trade for or cash.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I am selling my Spanish webers. They are 45mm, have linkage, soft mounts, and 16v manifold if either of you are still looking.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

M dub said:


> I am selling my Spanish webers. They are 45mm, have linkage, soft mounts, and 16v manifold if either of you are still looking.


PM sent


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Everything pictured is included. $105 shipped. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootlegger213 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking to buy a twin Idf set up for 8v counterflow. Bigger is better


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## bebo_junker (May 5, 2011)

WTB: 32/36 early intake manifold

FS: weber Setup for counterflow, twin 40s doce new seals and some new additional jets, lynx linkage less than 50 miles on the linkage and the manifold $500 shipped to 48 states


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

*FS: Holley FPR, Holley Gauge, K&N Breather Filter*

K&N Breather Filter - *$15 Shipped*
Includes: Filter, Clamp, Air Filter Oil
<a href="http://s113.photobucket.com/user/mikekisss/media/Breather.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n229/mikekisss/Breather.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Breather.jpg"/></a>


----------



## M dub (Apr 12, 2011)

Sold


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this a bypass regulator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniellyon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Looking for throttle bodies*

Looking for a set of Jenvey's, Dbilas or AT Power throttle bodies for my 9A 16v. PM me if you have got some and we can start talking prices.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

GONE 







pic of them "mocked up"


$600 plus shipping and paypal

*NOTE: The disturber will not work on a 16v. this is the Saab 16v disturber not the 8v one you need*


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for just a 16v Weber Manifold and Linkage.

Thanks


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

BATComm1 said:


> Is this a bypass regulator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this is a bypass regulator.


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

b5blazing said:


> WTB: vac adv dizzy with tt adapter for mk3


Hey,

I have a TT vacuum advance distributor gear adapter for mk3 (ABA engines).

Part is brand new, and sealed in package.

PM me for details.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*single side draft manifold*

8v single side draft weber manifold for counterflow 8v. Was welded for port matching, needs finishing. - $125



kweetech at yahoo dot com for pics/contact


----------



## theblueoyster (Apr 10, 2013)

*WTB: Scirocco GTi 8v carb*

WTB: Scirocco GTi 8v carb if any one can help would be thankful do pm me if you have one or can help

Cheers


----------



## 13enning21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Selling a carter 4070 fuel pump. Bought it. Opened it 2 weeks ago and changed directions. 70$ shipped.


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll take the pump!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Can you send me the info to pay for the pump I have pm'd several times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Never mind I just bough one cheaper on EBay...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91wolfie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Fsual Weber DCOE 42 Carb set up*

Hey guys,

Bought these carbs and never used them so here they are. Looking to get close to what i paid for them, here is the thread i actually bought them from for more info as i have no clue about carbs.

Thread has pictures.. I am also including brand new filters still in packaging.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6116858-FS-Dual-Weber-DCOE-42-Carbs

I also have a BNIB MSD ingnition box and a Carter fuel pump thingy BNIB.

http://www.jegs.com/i/Carter/180/P4070/10002/-1

http://www.jegs.com/i/MSD-Ignition/121/6425/10002/-1?parentProductId=

Just trying to get rid of them.... so Lets say $800 OBO, buyer pays shipping. All items located in Calgary, Alberta


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Links aren't working 91wolfie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91wolfie (Feb 21, 2013)

BATComm1 said:


> Links aren't working 91wolfie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed, thanks for the heads up


----------



## 91wolfie (Feb 21, 2013)

91wolfie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Bought these carbs and never used them so here they are. Looking to get close to what i paid for them, here is the thread i actually bought them from for more info as i have no clue about carbs.
> 
> ...


ANyone?


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

For Sale!!!

MSD 6al with a few rpm pills
MSD Blaster 2 Coil

Going a different route and don't need these.

$165.00 + ship. Obo 

Have pics I can text, 918-697-4299


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Also have the MSD Timing Control Computer Part# 8980

Brand New never installed with install sheet.. Does have one mounting foot broken off it can be put back on.

$75.00 shipped or we can work a deal for all of my MSD ignition stuff...have pics I can email can't figure out how to ad pics from my phone??

Or text 1-918-697-4299








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hummdog (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking for jet kit for weber 32/36 dgv. 
Here is what it came with:

primary main: 140
secondary main:135
primary air:165
secondary air:160
primary idle:55
secondary idle:50
emulsion tube:50 with two holes

Please correct me or ask for clarification if anything listed above does not make sense.
Anything you may have laying around to sell or lend out please let me know. Guessing I am going up on all jet sizes. Running a 1.8 with 8.5 compression and 270 cam. 
Thanks!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

In the market again for another set of DCOES, 40s, 45s or Minkunis.
:thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Of the PH44 variety?


----------



## buzzard217 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a counterflow 8v carb setup for sale. 2 matching DCOE weber's, manifold, linkage, and hard fuel lines. 600.00 plus shipping and paypal fees. 








Thanks!


----------



## 13enning21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking to buy some 40mm dcoe carbs alone or with a 16v manifold. Linkage would be a bonus. 

Thanks


----------



## buzzard217 (Mar 30, 2007)

Pictures up!


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

16v Pierce weber carb manifold- 200

Electromotive XDI ignition system - 400

PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Carter P4070*

So my seller flaked on me...anyone have a Carter P4070 for sale??


----------



## Hummdog (Nov 23, 2009)

*32/36 dgv jets*

Im interested in buying jets if anyone has spares for a weber 32/36


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

FS: Yamaha 1.5L ITBs and Megasquirt ECU built for 4 cyl $450 obo

The ITBs are off of a wave runner I was told and are 45mm if I remember correctly (Ill remeasure, its been awhile) and spacing is just a bit wider than a 16v but very doable. Includes fuel rail and the Yamaha injectors (I did not verify the size). Each TB has a vacuum port that comes together at a single collector, and there is a TPS installed so you can play with the control algorithm.

The MS ECU was built as MS1Extra using the latest Hi-Res code. 4 Bosch ignition drivers (coil on plug or individual coils) using a crank position sensor, but could easily be converted to run hall position sensing off of the dizzy (cannot run coil on plug this way I believe). I also have an MS2 daughter board I would throw in for $60 (decided to upgrade to MS3 on my VR car instead). The ECU and daughterboard have never been installed and ran, only built and tested using the J-Stim (not my first MS ECU build either, a couple are running flawlessly currently). I may have some other goodies I wont need that I could throw in also.

I collected parts over the years to build an ITB 16v car, including a car and ABA short block, but ended up selling it all off due to too many big projects. Theres just more I want to do and this is what I had left. I also have an Euro NA 20v A4 lower mani with the round port ends if someone wanted to add these to a 20v car that Id be willing to part with.


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

All MSD parts SOLD!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgd136y (Mar 30, 2012)

8v dcoe Webber mani 100 Obo
Sold thanks


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

rgd136y said:


> 16v mani 100 Obo


That's certainly NOT a 16V manifold. If you're selling what you have pictured here, that's a Dual Weber DCOE 8-Valve carb. manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## rgd136y (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks. Got it in a trade much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## bingthejew (Oct 26, 2010)

Still for sale?



buzzard217 said:


> I have a counterflow 8v carb setup for sale. 2 matching DCOE weber's, manifold, linkage, and hard fuel lines. 600.00 plus shipping and paypal fees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

*MSD 6AL, MSD 8980 Timing Computer & Saab Vac Advance Dizzy*

Hey everyone,

I have for sale my MSD 6AL and MSD 8980 Timing Retard Computer for sale. I'm posting this up for sale because I decided to use a knock box for ignition on my carb'd 16v because I didn't have much luck with the MSD stuff probably because of where I tried to located it (getting a lot of EMI and RFI causing erratic timing). 

The MSD 8980 I had inspected and repaired by MSD and it works perfectly and provides you with a good timing curve. The MSD 6AL works just fine, I always got spark with it, but I would recommend possibly getting it serviced by MSD because I got it with an engine I bought and I don't know the history of it prior to me owning it. But like I said, I always got good spark with it.

Here's a picture of the two:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13286517303" title="IMG_20140304_173407_129 by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/13286517303_672ec1cdc9_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="IMG_20140304_173407_129"></a>

The vac advance dizzy is out of an 88 Saab 900 8v. This particular dizzy has the square plug for the hall sender so all you have to do is plug it right in. It has a barely used 16v cap and rotor that I bought new for it and a good seal. Doesn't leak any oil inside or outside. I'll have a picture of this up later 


I'm looking to get $70 for the 6AL and $80 for the 8980. $140 for the two together.
For the dizzy I'm looking to get $50.

I can ship at the buyers expense. It wont be much at all. I'm flexible on price, but please no crazy low ball offers eace:

*MSD 6AL and 8980 are SOLD!*

*Distributor SOLD.*


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

*WTB: Cali Digi 1 Throttle Body*

Looking for a California Digifant 1 throttle body for a megasquirt installation. thanks


----------



## phirephiter76 (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a full ITB set up for a 16V.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6954547-ITB-Race-exhaust-parts-car


----------



## PinkRado (Apr 3, 2009)

Fs: 16v intake mainfold runner with gsxr750 itb's 1.8t fuel rail g60 injectors and megasquirt* unit . Looking for $800 obo for it all . Can get stupid pics to load message me and I can text some . Located 18509


----------



## squish917 (Apr 29, 2010)

*16v weber carb set up*

2 weber 45 dcoe carbs
Pierce manifold
Vacuum advance distributor
Carbs are jetted properly for highly
modified high rpm 2.0 16v
40mm venturis
$600 shipped
Email for pics. [email protected]
434-426-9319


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

WTT AEB Motor for WEBER 45 Setup


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

*WTB: 8v DCOE 40 manifold & velocity stacks*

I recently purchased DCOE dual 40 carbs and need a manifold. Also, I want different stacks


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

squish917 said:


> 2 weber 45 dcoe carbs
> Pierce manifold
> Vacuum advance distributor
> Carbs are jetted properly for highly
> ...


emailed :thumbup:


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*WTB dual carb manifold. counterflow 8v*

Looking to buy a counterflow 8v dual carb manifold.

pm me with pics and price shipped to 92249. 

thanks.


----------



## CyccX (May 31, 2014)

*ITB throttle bodies 2.0 16v KR ABF 9A*

Hello,

have full set od ITB's for sale.

Full alloy welded manifold connected with ITB's via silicon hoses and then with alloy air horns. All diameters are matched and gives smooth air flow.
ITB butterfly diameter is 45mm, inlet diameter is 55mm. Diameter of horns is 70mm, lenght is ~60mm, they are little skimmed on the top for better fit under the bone.

ITB comes with air filters and TPS. It is full set ready to fit and run.


























ITB set:
Manifold
ITB
Alloy horns
silion connections
air filters
TPS

all for 350$ + POSTAGE from EU

paypal

questions PM or [email protected]


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Wtt these recaros for an Aba carb setup
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6996210-FS-ft-reupholstered-recaro-trophies(blue)-in-Pa


----------



## Nuksucow (Sep 17, 2002)

2 sets of Weber 45 DCOE carbs, one set is chrome plated but has bubbled in spots, the other is virtually brand new. Two sets of air horns, one chrome plated. The package includes a chrome 16v valve cover, chrome adapter manifold and tuning stuff. I will throw in a complete 2.0L 16v engine if you are within a reasonable distance of CNY.

$1000 shipped and local pickup will include the 16v engine.








[/url]photo 5 by Nuchsucow, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]photo 4 by Nuchsucow, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]photo 2 by Nuchsucow, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]photo 1 by Nuchsucow, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004509-8v-Dual-Weber-Carb-Parts-CT-Feeler-look!!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*FS: 16V TT-276 camshafts*

SOLD


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

What cams are these? I'm not necessarily interested in them, but it'll certainly help your sale


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

It's in the title spot, edited for clarity. thanks.

Techtonics tuning 276/276's


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for a set of trumpet , air horns for a set of Weber 45s DCOE. Thank you


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

prom king said:


> Looking for a set of trumpet , air horns for a set of Weber 45s DCOE. Thank you


I have a set. You want the standard ones that come with them right? Mine are brand new, never even ran on the carbs. I'll sell them for $40, pretty good considering these new from carbs unlimited or pierce manifolds go for nearly $30 a pop.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

dougkehl said:


>


It's an SVT in the background?

Webers+Ampeg=nice combo lol:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004509-8v-Dual-Weber-Carb-Parts-CT-Feeler-look!!


Still have. this stuff!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

Redline/Weber inline external fuel pressure regulator with holder mount. 3.5 Bar $25 shipped OBO, just cleaning out drawers of stuff i never used.


----------



## ARomano11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ripping the CIS out of my GLI gents, looking for a complete carb setup or as close to it as possible to swap it over. Located in eastern NC but I will cover shipping charges for anyone outside the area.


----------



## NiX_86 (Jul 17, 2014)

WTB ITBs for my 16V build. PM me!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

+


















Really didn't want to do this but way to many things going on and going to be buying a new work\daily truck soon. 

So drake prepped head super old school ready to bolt on and go and PH 44 mikuni carbs. this is for 1.5-6-7l blocks witch I have a very cherry 1.7 complete motor(stock) to complete this package. this manifold is port matched to this head. this head will only work with carbs and has no provisions for cis. 

PM with other questions. price it 1200usd firm witch you could not duplicate the head for that price.


----------



## WhiteHillReptile (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking for MSD 8980. PM me what you have or you can email (fastest) at [email protected]

THANKS!
Tre'


----------



## WhiteHillReptile (Jan 21, 2014)

Was going to go with bike carb but found a good deal on webers. Manifold has not been modified and carbs will still need to be rejetted. Carbs came off of CBR if I remember correctly. Brand is keihin. 

I can text or email pictures. 

$150 OBO shipped. 

Replying here would be the slowest, feel free to email ([email protected]) or text (706-987-7098).

Thanks
Tre'


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*WTB: DCOE/DLHA intake manifold*

I am looking to find a DCOE/DLHA intake manifold for a VW 8v counter-flow head. Let me know what you have. 

Thanks.
-J


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking for manifold to R1 carbs to ABA. PM me if you have something.


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

*msd*

MSD 8920 Tach Adapter 
asking 50usd paid 65 
this is for using mk1,2 cluster .
http://msdignition.shptron.com/p/tach-adapter-magnetic-trigger


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

*WTB: Saab vaccum advance distributor*

As topic says. The part number is #0237021014 and it comes from the saab 82-87 non turbo 8v models. It's the one that can be used for the 16v motor for mechanical vacuum advance. PM if you have one. Thank you.

Here's a pic of the one I'm looking for:


----------



## BamseBest (Nov 1, 2014)

*Rowland Intake !*

Does anybode have a Rowland intake for sale ??
Vw Crossflow stlye ! 

Needs to be shipped to Sweden ! :wave:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/02/c7ed54eaa4cc79afb5ea75cee96cfb1b.jpg[/IMG
]fs for dellorto dhla 40
36mm dellorto chokes/venturis 
I ordered these brand new from euro carb ltd 3yrs ago for my dhla carbs and I since sold the carb kit. the new owner didn't want them. Just took them out of package today 
50$ shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

WTB: Dellorto DHLA carbs and linkage for 16v.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

b5blazing said:


> ]fs for dellorto dhla 40
> 36mm dellorto chokes/venturis
> I ordered these brand new from euro carb ltd 3yrs ago for my dhla carbs and I since sold the carb kit. the new owner didn't want them. Just took them out of package today
> 50$ shipped
> ...


Fixed the pic


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

blue plates said:


> Fixed the pic


Ty sir didn't even notice it didn't post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUERS (Sep 20, 2000)

*For Sale: 034 Motorsport - VW VR6 034EFI ECU Package*

For Sale: 034 Motorsport - VW VR6 034EFI ECU Package, Retails: $2575, Will take Best Offer. PM me for pics. I'm located in Bradenton, Florida.


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

thread added


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

VWM4YH3M said:


> thread added




?


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

ISO mikuni or weber 40-45mm side drafts and 16v intake mani. located in Portland OR


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

*FS: Complete Weber 45DCOE Kit - Manifold, Carbs & Filters $1,000.00*

*SOLD*


Complete Weber Set up for 2.0L 16v. Almost brand new! Less than 5,000 miles. Going a different route… 

$1,000.00 firm.

Kit is $1,400.00 from Redline Weber without the filters…


----------



## BrokenDub (May 7, 2007)

Parting out my race car to fund my boat project.

Have an 034 1C with the 4 bar map sensor upgrade, and a harness which was assembled by 034 and mailed with the unit.

The harness is setup for a 4 cylinder using wasted spark (I used a neon coil pack, could use an SRT4 or accel coil pack if you needed more spark) and GM sensors for water temp and air temp (I will include sensors and a bung to run the coolant temp sensor in stock VW location in coolant neck on head). The GPOs as i had them configured were for the fuel pump relay, as well as the idle air control on the stock DBC throttle body plug for my audi V6 throttle body). 

Also comes with the 034 relay panel to simplify wiring.

$850 shipped OBO + 3 percent for credit card


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

78 Rocco said:


> Complete Weber Set up for 2.0L 16v. Almost brand new! Less than 5,000 miles. Going a different route…
> 
> $1,000.00 firm.
> 
> Kit is $1,400.00 from Redline Weber without the filters…


What comes with this?
Fuel Pump?
Manifold?


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Looking to buy dellorto idle jets/ emulsion tubes/ main jets/ ect. for a 16v I know, I'm asking for the impossible, but I'm looking for ball park jets.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

What Dells? 40s or 45s? Most 40s are emissions carbs and have to use different jets/tubes/etc than the universal versions. 45's rarely came in emissions standards, so they're more tuneable.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

B4S said:


> What Dells? 40s or 45s? Most 40s are emissions carbs and have to use different jets/tubes/etc than the universal versions. 45's rarely came in emissions standards, so they're more tuneable.


Universal 40s. I picked up a set of three (two unmarked, one C) off a 280z and the jetting is way too big iirc for a 16v. I'll get the sheet with the sizes in a minute.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

blue plates said:


> Universal 40s. I picked up a set of three (two unmarked, one C) off a 280z and the jetting is way too big iirc for a 16v. I'll get the sheet with the sizes in a minute.


Currently I have:
Idle jets have markings as follows from top to tip.
7850.9
58

Main jets (same order)
230
7772.11
142


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The .11 tubes are leaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, they're mostly used in emissions carbs, but can be put in universals. You'd need to bump up that idle jet for sure.
The 230 main airs are really big, which again, would end up leaning it out a fair bit. To be honest, it might be fine as is, but you'd have to check first.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

B4S said:


> The .11 tubes are leaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, they're mostly used in emissions carbs, but can be put in universals. You'd need to bump up that idle jet for sure.
> The 230 main airs are really big, which again, would end up leaning it out a fair bit. To be honest, it might be fine as is, but you'd have to check first.


I'd rather trade these or find jetting that is a good starting point for tuning before trying to diagnose a bunch of issues before finding out its jetting. This is going on a 16v im building outside of the car


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

For sale: ITG airbox style filter (megaflow) and blank JC40 backing plate. New and unused. 
125.00 plus shipping 


Placed on car for reference 



Measurements


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

*WTB MSD Fixed Curve Timing Computer 8980*

Looking for a used MSD Fixed Curve Timing Computer 8980.. fairly cheap if anyone has one they want to sell :thumbup:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got a partial counter flow setup for sale for $500 OBO

Location: Harrisburg, PA 

Italian DCOE 40's
* 30mm chokes
* F16 emulsion tubes
* 117 mains 
* 180 airs
* 50F15 idle jets 
* Has a manual choke setup installed

Redline Manifold

Three piece anti vibration mounts

----------------------------------------------

Edit for better pictures and more info. 

One of the air bypass screws has half the head broken off but the jam nut and screw are easily freed up and adjusted. The other note is the small brackets to hold the velocity stacks in were missing when the carbs arrived to me. Other than that these are clean and in good shape. 

I'd also forgotten to include the air corrector size which is 180.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

FS Original JBPerf IOx board with 8x EGT and logger, MS1/2/3 compatible comes assembled with unmachined case and extra parts. Connector included and can make a harness on request for additional cost.

More information available here: http://jbperf.com/io_extender/index.html










(case not in picture but end cap cover shown for size)

$200 shipped to lower 48.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FS: "Open Box" MS3 Pro*

MS3-Pro New, never used or installed. Used for show & tell and display only. Complete other than paper manuals (ECU&Harnesses incl) $1000 shipped.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

FS Weldon 2015 fuel pump, good for 1000hp on EFI 8an ports used $400obo










FS Aeromotive Mini EFI FPR - Adjustable to 100psi, -6an ports, modified for 1/8npt vac port, new $120obo










Also FS various -6an and -8an lines and fittings, aluminum and woven pushlock, PM for details $offers.


----------



## vwscotty (Jun 1, 2012)

ABA bike carb intake manifold $200 obo







bike fuel pump $50. Was told this was from an 01 R1 however someone wrote 900RR on the side of it. Worked with R1 carbs.







I also have a bunch of parts for R1 carbs laying around, let me know if your looking for anything.


----------



## mikefisher (Apr 12, 2015)

*2015 loan alert offer, apply now*

*Do you need a quick loan? if yes fill out the loan form below and get back now for your loan transfer ok.

Name:
Country:
State:
Gender:
Age:
Loan Amount:
Loan Duration:
Loan Purpose:
Phone Number:
Fax:
Daily Income:
Weekly Income:
Monthly Income:
Have you apply before?

email us ([email protected])

We await your response to apply so we can serve you better.

Thanks.

Mr Mike Fisher.


Quick loan offer 2015 apply now.
*


----------



## mikefisher (Apr 12, 2015)

*2015 loan alert offer, apply now*

Do you need a quick loan? if yes fill out the loan form below and get back now for your loan transfer ok.

Name:
Country:
State:
Gender:
Age:
Loan Amount:
Loan Duration:
Loan Purpose:
Phone Number:
Fax:
Daily Income:
Weekly Income:
Monthly Income:
Have you apply before?

email us ([email protected])

We await your response to apply so we can serve you better.

Thanks.

Mr Mike Fisher.


Quick loan offer 2015 apply now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Million bucks please


----------



## mikefisher (Apr 12, 2015)

*2015 loan alert offer, apply now*

_*Do you need a quick loan? if yes fill out the loan form below and get back now for your loan transfer ok.

Name:
Country:
State:
Gender:
Age:
Loan Amount:
Loan Duration:
Loan Purpose:
Phone Number:
Fax:
Daily Income:
Weekly Income:
Monthly Income:
Have you apply before?

email us ([email protected])

We await your response to apply so we can serve you better.

Thanks.

Mr Mike Fisher.


Quick loan offer 2015 apply now.
*_


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

I love that he posted in a dead thread


----------



## olaf lange (Jan 19, 2004)

*Weber dcoe 45's and all ignition etc.*

Up for sale are my lightly used weber DCOE 45's. All parts listed have less than 1k miles on them with the exception of the MSD 8980 timing computer. This setup ran great but is a bit too loud for me even with the air box attached. $1600 for all of it.

1. Weber dcoe 45's
2. Redline manifold port matched and tapped for brake booster, all mounting brackets and hardware.
3. 4inch trumpets with UNI foam filters. These do not fit in the air box.
4. Custom aluminum air box that fits in a rabbit using a honda radiator. Has 4inch intake tube attached to cone filter and 2 inch trumpets that mount inside.
5. Redline fuel pump that flows 3.5 psi so no need for a regulator and its also way less noisy than the carter pump.
6. All throttle linkage (dual overhead style) including cable.
7. Carb synch flow tool.
8. Complete ignition setup 16v dizzy, MSD 8980, MSD 6AL, VW ICM. All wired up on a panel that fits under the center of the rabbit dash. All connections are labeled so its hook up power, ground, switched power, coil, tach and dizzy and you're good to go.
9. Spare tubes and jets.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

FS:

For sale is a full ignition setup for a carbed 16v. All prices are shipped

*ALL PARTS ARE BRAND NEW*




*MSD 6AL # 6425* - *$200*

















*MSD Blaster Coil 2* - *$OLD*


SAAB Mechanical and Vacuum Advance 16v Distributor, plus new distributor to head oring- *BRAND NEW Old Stock!!!!!!!!* - *$200*

















































*BRAND NEW ICM IN LAST PICTURE* - *$OLD*


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

omeletduefromage said:


> bump



Don't bump this thread, I'll take the coil and icm.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

bumped because i edited my post with new things and people who are subscribed wont get a notification for an edit but will for a post.

dont tell me what to do.

pm'd


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

eodtech said:


> Looking for an MS1 setup for my 16v. Let me know what you have by PM. Thanks.


Have you seen this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-programmable-igntion-option-for-carbed-cars


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

SOLD :beer:


----------



## starksan (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone interested in a turn-key Redline 16V DCOE 45 swap?
Includes:
MSD 6AL w/6800rpm chip and ICM with wiring.
Carter fuel pump and Mallory vacuum/boost referenced FPR.
Fuel lines, filters and 12gallon fuel cell with fuel level sender and gauge.
Weber DCOE 45 152's velocity stacks and K&N tins with filters.
Throttle linkage and retainer plate.
Brake booster line.









http://imgur.com/QQERyEc


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

looking for 16v webber set up. i already have ignition covered unless you have points w/ vac advance and i already have pump and regulator. located in nwpa if anyone is close.


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

ISO ITB set up for my ABF 16v


----------



## WhiteHillReptile (Jan 21, 2014)

Going distributorless so I'm selling off a few things I don't need anymore. All MSD products work as they should. These have worked for countless people, I kept having intermittent noise issues with a 16v and hall distributor. Hence the upgrade. 

(1) MSD 6AL - harness in usable shape, functions as it should. Will include new set of mounting feet. 150 shipped in US

(1) MSD 6AL-2 Programmable brand new, harness in good shape with a few crimped on connectors. Comes with mounting feet and CD to program your curves as well as data cable and USB adapter. Also will include shielded MSD cable (adapted to connect to hall distributor, 30ish dollars new) Sells for 430 new with USB adapter and cable, I'll take 350 shipped in US.

(2) MSD 8980 timing boxes - I have two of these, thought the first one was bad, turns out it was an electrical noise problem. Discontinued and getting harder to find. One is brand new, the other is obviously used but still in good shape and will trigger spark. 50 shipped for dirty one. 70 shipped for the new one. 

Package deal possible with 6al and an 8980, I'll throw in a stock 16v ICM with harness. 

All prices are OBO. Haven't looked at prices on what these go for in a while, so if I'm way off let me know. 

Thanks!
Tre'


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

Freshly Ceramic coated inside and out by Central CT Coatings in Hartford. Collector has a 2.5" Stainless steel male/female V-band welded to it. It's brand spanking new, I picked up from being ceramic coated only hours ago. It's been test fit only. I can't use it for my ABA application, *this will only fit a MK2 1.8L* "shortblock". 

The header was $425 + shipping, the coating was $220. Asking *$625 shipped* in the US. Located in MA.


----------



## M dub (Apr 12, 2011)

I did that same thing years ago and I still haven't been able to sell the header.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

I need a new header, just looking for something local to Oregon.


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

*FS: intake and crank trigger*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7238749-FS-16v-parts&p=88229010#post88229010


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

*WTB: 16v ITB parts.* 
Anything helps, so please lmk what you have! Thanks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

78srx440 said:


> *WTB: 16v ITB parts.*
> Anything helps, so please lmk what you have! Thanks.


I have a bike ITB setup for the 16V.

Cheap.

LM find it, and take a snapshop.


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

Gone


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

eodtech said:


> I have for sale a BNIB Redline dual Weber 45 DCOE 16v carb kit.


If I didn't have so much invested in my standalone I would go this route.
GLWS. This is a great deal.


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

78srx440 said:


> If I didn't have so much invested in my standalone I would go this route.
> GLWS. This is a great deal.


Yes it is a good deal. Honestly, I figured somebody would have bought them by now. Guess nobody is wanting to run carbs anymore. I bet if they had airbags on them somebody would have already bought them. lol


----------



## rrado90 (Dec 3, 2007)

do sell the ignition set up separately? if so how much?


----------



## rrado90 (Dec 3, 2007)

olaf lange said:


> Up for sale are my lightly used weber DCOE 45's. All parts listed have less than 1k miles on them with the exception of the MSD 8980 timing computer. This setup ran great but is a bit too loud for me even with the air box attached. $1600 for all of it.
> 
> 1. Weber dcoe 45's
> 2. Redline manifold port matched and tapped for brake booster, all mounting brackets and hardware.
> ...


*do sell the ignition set up separately? if so how much?*


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone have any bike carbs they want to get rid of?


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Fresh 40's, tuned for my Aba/jh, comes with manifold, linkage, holley fuel pump, holley regulator, mr gasket pressure gauge, cb performance "blackbox" ignition controller(similar in concept to msd 6al2 for those that don't know), soft mounts, and throttle cable


Obviously come with the covers/floats, just not pictured

$1100


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Was planning on carb'ing a 16v but decided to go a different route. 

* $250 shipped *
ordered this 16v manifold from Eurocarb for $300 plus shipping (damn the value of the dollar)
Includes all hardware and carb to manifold O ringed gaskets.











Also have a 16v exhaust manifold, 2.0 oil pump [BNIB], 9A 16v head and IM shaft.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

WTB: cross flow ABA carb manifold.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

For sale. Brand new ITG carb/ITB filter element. 
For use in conjunction with the JC-40 backing plate or make your own based on your setup. 

55.00 plus shipping 

Pic on car for reference


----------



## kiwidubstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Up for grabs is a cross flow 8v manifold to suit twin DCOE carbs.

VAG 2046 is the part number

Ideally I would like to swap for counter flow manifold, but will sell. Based in Melbourne Australia, but shipping is no issue


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn, didn't even give me a day to find you a manifold.. 



kiwidubstar said:


> Up for grabs is a cross flow 8v manifold to suit twin DCOE carbs.
> 
> VAG 2046 is the part number
> 
> Ideally I would like to swap for counter flow manifold, but will sell. Based in Melbourne Australia, but shipping is no issue


----------



## kiwidubstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## kiwidubstar (Mar 14, 2004)

kiwidubstar said:


> Up for grabs is a cross flow 8v manifold to suit twin DCOE carbs.
> 
> VAG 2046 is the part number
> 
> Ideally I would like to swap for counter flow manifold, but will sell. Based in Melbourne Australia, but shipping is no issue


All sold and new DCOE manifold found!


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Long shot*

Anyone got a decent Weber 32\36? I'm running an outlaw 38\38 atm willing to trade if interested.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a ms1 2.2 with a harness I no longer need. Was used last on a 16v 
$200+shipping 
Can send pictures


----------



## jaxgti95 (Dec 19, 2011)

WTB: MS2 V3 board ECU, need it badly to make my car run! i hate digifant!!!


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Selling THREE non emission 40mm dellorto DHLA's. Perfect carb for any 8/16v vw, We all know how well these carbs work in the carb world. 


2" velocity stacks included
Idle jets have markings as follows from top to tip.
7850.9
58

Main jets (same order)
230
7772.11
142

*$1000 shipped*

Here's a set I mocked up on a manifold a fellow vortexer made for my ABA carb build:








Thanks!


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Tax season is upon us, WTB an auxillery fuel pump!


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

*Weber DCOE MATCH rare*

Hello I have for sale a weber DCOE 45 MATCH (really hard to fine) 

the kit include a 

2x weber DCOE 45
1x fuel pump carter 4070
1x msd 6 al
1x msd timing box
1x msd coil

All you need for a swap on your 16v (need only intake)

(the hose and fitting are not inlude)

Price 875

I'M from Québec Canada I can ship every where 

Benjamin


----------



## jettawolfsburg88 (May 5, 2006)

Some odds and ends for sale:

Redline fuel pump- older but it runs
16v carb manifold- sold
Fuel pressure regulator with gauge- sold

Make me an offer

smg[/B].photobucket.com/user/whiteriot7688/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_4.jpeg.html]


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

the price are nego




benyless said:


> Hello I have for sale a weber DCOE 45 MATCH (really hard to fine)
> 
> the kit include a
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*fuse box for ms*

Http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7736402-misc-parts
scroll to bottom. 40 shipped


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for an aba r1 carb manifold.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for r1 carbs and manifold for a 1988 scirocco 16v as well

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

blue plates said:


> Selling THREE non emission 40mm dellorto DHLA's. Perfect carb for any 8/16v vw, We all know how well these carbs work in the carb world.
> 
> 
> 2" velocity stacks included
> ...


Price drop, want to move them.


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Audi Vacuum advanced distributor and ignition with harness - $75 shipped

TT adapter ring and pin - $20 shipped.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I looked a few pages back, didn't find much. 

*Looking for an intake 16v. For ITB's Dellorto DHLA c 40mm. *

:beer::beer:


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Still looking for intake ^ for some dellorto dhla 40mm. 

Also an 8v ignition control module

And an ac delete alternator bracket for carb set up.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Aluminum manifold for aba carbs - $200
Complete R1 Bike carb stack - $175
R1 Bike carb stack (for parts) - $50
R1 Fuel pump - $25
BNIB Holey FPR - $20
Distributor with adapter ring - $100
Mk2 ignition - $50
Mk1 ignition - $40
Mk1 vacuum distributor - $60
180 & 190 Main Jets - Free with purchase 

Willing to make a package deal!

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

I have:
Main Venturi: 36
Idle jet: 60f8
Main jet: 145
Emulsion tubes: F11

I need:
Main Venturi: 38
Idle jet: 60f8
Main jet: 155/160
Emulsion tubes: F2


----------



## masdubation (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have these?



blue plates said:


> I have:
> Main Venturi: 36
> Idle jet: 60f8
> Main jet: 145
> ...


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*ABA manifold*

Hi Chris are the runners on the manifold spaced for the itb's?do you have a picture or could take a picture of the manifold with the itb's bore so I can see the spacing of both?.looking forward to that info! Later Roderick.


----------



## swcb20 (May 15, 2003)

*Chadil DCOE manifold for ABA/Crossflow 8V*

Great shape, nice vacuum manifold has been fabbed up underneath. Bit of rough clearancing done for plug wires, could be tidied up if desired.. Ready to bolt on.
Mount up any DCOE spacing carb or ITB.
$310USD/$400CAD OBO


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Where can I buy 38mm venturis for weber 45s?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Pierce manifolds or Carburetion.com

I have a set I may sell. It really depends on if I think I need to go to 40mm chokes, the biggest choke size available for 45's


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

dougkehl said:


> Pierce manifolds or Carburetion.com
> 
> I have a set I may sell. It really depends on if I think I need to go to 40mm chokes, the biggest choke size available for 45's


PM'd


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

*LF counterflow weber manifold*

Hi I search a ''weber'' manifold for my old 1.6 counterflow (u flow)

if you have Something and you want ship to quebec let my know


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

benyless said:


> Hi I search a ''weber'' manifold for my old 1.6 counterflow (u flow)
> 
> if you have Something and you want ship to quebec let my know


What type? Dual sidedraft? Progressive? Etc.


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

vwpat said:


> What type? Dual sidedraft? Progressive? Etc.




Dual side draft


----------



## beastinisgr8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in a Weber 32/36 8v conversion? Would be carb,manifold and could work in the price of new fpr and gauge. Would be a drop in kit. Care was rebuilt two months ago..


----------



## Live Fast (Jul 10, 2007)

*FS: Brand New All aluminum Honda half-size radiator*

sold.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

beastinisgr8 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Weber 32/36 8v conversion? Would be carb,manifold and could work in the price of new fpr and gauge. Would be a drop in kit. Care was rebuilt two months ago..


Where are you located and how much? Pics would be nice. :thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Sold


----------



## Nickpickard84vw (Jan 17, 2017)

I need a carb intake manifold spaced for R1carbs. For a cross flow 8v ABA. Pm me


----------



## Nickpickard84vw (Jan 17, 2017)

Where can I find the different valve covers for 8v ABA?


----------



## Damian Grihalva (May 19, 2008)

Looking for a complete ignition system for a 16v swap into my mk1 Rocco. Stock ignition is incomplete and I can't get it to run. Looking to start fresh ~ running CIS-basic.

Send me a PM with what you have.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Nickpickard84vw said:


> Where can I find the different valve covers for 8v ABA?


I have a moroso, G60, and Brabham. PM me.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

For sale:

PMO PCU Fuel Pressure Regulator

This is what Porsche guys use to retain there stock CIS fuel pump while reducing fuel pressure. Used it for less than 50 miles. I switched to an actual R1 fuel pump and have no need for this anymore. Looks like the one in the picture. It has barb fittings. One of the front fittings that goes to the carbs, I have removed and put a fitting with a plug on it. I do still have the fitting it came with and will supply you with that as well. It did not leak when I had my car running with plug on the one fitting. Will also give the instruction paper it comes with. Comes with the mounting screws, but no bracket. I have ended up using the bracket for something else in my engine bay.

$75 shipped your way


----------



## JAGM (Feb 14, 2017)

*webers*

hello do you still have your staff? if so please send me some pictures and what is you bottom price thanks


----------



## Live Fast (Jul 10, 2007)

For sale is a new, OEM ABF 16V water neck. No longer available, part # 037121132J. This is needed when converting to carbs or ITB's as the standard water neck doesn't have enough clearance. I only test mounted this water neck to get an idea of what I needed but I changed directions. Has new gasket as well.

Price: $55 shipped, PayPal fees & tracking # included. :thumbup:

Pics:


----------



## 63Ragtop (Sep 9, 2016)

*WTB - ABA Crossflow manifold*

Looking for either a weber/dell side draft manifold for a crossflow or one made for R1 carbs. Also where would I find a steel flange to make my own intake manifold for R1 carbs? Thanks


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for aba carb stuff!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## beastinisgr8 (Jun 12, 2013)

if anyone would be interested in a 8v counterflow weber 32/36 with manifold pm me. looking to upgrade if i can sell this. rebuilt early this year.


----------



## FatDubMK3 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got an 8v counterflow carb manifold to get rid of as well. OEM 8v carb intake mani - 055 129 713 K


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

*Redline Weber 16v carb manifold*

I've got a Redline Weber 16v manifold for dual DCOE 45s. This manifold has been drilled and tapped with fittings for running 1/8" vacuum lines to a manifold for a MAP sensor for crank triggered ignition such as Megajolt or Megasquirt. Looking to get $80 + shipping anywhere in the USA.

*SOLD.*


----------



## Robear (Jun 13, 2012)

16v bike carb kit

$375 shipped lower 48

Selling all my parts to do a street bike carb conversion for a 16v. These are all the main parts for a carb conversion, add the ignition system of your choosing and your ready to go. Manifold are for any year 16v engine. Carbs are in good shape and one set has the throttle cables and linkages intact. 
Heres whats included:

New Carter fuel pump
New 25 ft of 3/8 fuel hose
New 0-15 psi pressure gauge
Set of 2006 yamaha R1 carbs
Set of 2007 yamaha R1 carbs 
Vdo in tank pump
16v intake manifold
Spare 16v manifold plate

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## swcb20 (May 15, 2003)

*42mm CBR1100XX ITBs and accessories.*

These are about the best spacing available to closely match a 16V.
Have air box, air horns, bodies, fuel rail, injectors, TPS, FPR, all the vacuum lines and tees, air temp sensor, banjo fitting which bolts right to a fuel filter.
$250us 
PM for pics.


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

*FS: Mallory Hyfire vI complete ignition system for carbs $300*

Selling a complete Mallory hyfire ignition system that was on my 1980 scirocco, that is on the sidedraft diet . System entails Mallory hyfire ignition box, Promaster coil, Ballast resistor, MSD tach adapter and diode, Mallory Unilite distributor that you can adjust total advance and spark curve, distributor spring kit and key to adjust timing curve, power filter for distributor, all instruction manuals from everything when it was bought new except for the distributor, which was bought used. Only thing needed to run kit is a set of spark plug wires. Asking $300, I don't know how to post pictures here, I can send via email or text


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

lunkers said:


> Selling a complete Mallory hyfire ignition system that was on my 1980 scirocco, that is on the sidedraft diet . System entails Mallory hyfire ignition box, Promaster coil, Ballast resistor, MSD tach adapter and diode, Mallory Unilite distributor that you can adjust total advance and spark curve, distributor spring kit and key to adjust timing curve, power filter for distributor, all instruction manuals from everything when it was bought new except for the distributor, which was bought used. Only thing needed to run kit is a set of spark plug wires. Asking $300, I don't know how to post pictures here, I can send via email or text


Can you pm me for an email to send pics to. What turbo setup did you go with. 16v management or just 8v?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

Im old school, running a 1.6 de tuned super vee motor, in the process of putting on a Bertils aba head on the 1.6 block, so ignition system needs to go. Going to run a megajolt ignition.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, so what is the hi fire capable of running?! I’m running old school G60 management on a 2.0L ABA 1.8L head T3/T4 @18psi tuned SNS chip. Approx. 285-300 HP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

the Hyfire has a MAP senor hookup but i was not using it, it also has a boost retard on it, which i was also not using. you can use it on just about anything 4 cyl, 6 cyl, 8 cyl. its just like a MSD ignition, in fact MSD recently bought out Mallory. I don't see any point in using it on your car as the digi 1 is boost sensitive, this would be good for someone with an mk1 or mk2 as most of the vws after that were electronic from the factory and most definitely not on carbs.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok I’ll look into ms2 or 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

anyone have a TT adapter ring and gear for jh/aba setup?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Need a few odds and sods for my Weber DCOE 40's. Figured i'd put out a feeler here first to see if anyone has any of the bits that I need before I order new. Everything is for a set of Early Italian DCOE 40's Here's a list of what I need:

Auxillary venturis, early spring clip type x2
Left side ball linkage lever x2
130 main jets x4
180 air jets x 4
50F9 idle jets x2
Bottom cover screw x1

Thanks!


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Downdraft 8v setup. its currently on a jh/aba combo and worked great. my car was totalled so Im parting it out.

Empi 32/36 carb
manifold
ignition box
fuel pump
misc parts

$600 located in Philadelphia PA









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## supergeess (Sep 26, 2009)

VR6 ITB wanted- if anyone has a set up for sale, let me know.


----------



## Johnnieandersson (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking for itb’s for 16v kr engine, complete but everything is possible, I live in sweden so shipping Will be needed.


----------



## hantonyc1986 (Aug 13, 2017)

looking for a complete ITB setup for 20v, anyone ? thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have the following fs:

Ms3 Pro Gen1 with 8’ harness $1000
Ms3 Pro Ultimate ecu only $1200


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Have a CRX 3 row rad, shroud and fab converted to -16 AN

techtonics mk3 header for 20v. Cleaned up ports and converted to 3” out

Mk3 3” aluminum exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

16v Weber DCOE 45s w/ twin manifolds. Everything is Brand new, only been mocked up once or twice.

Friends project is going another direction.

$900


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

GLiwant a vr6 said:


> 16v Weber DCOE 45s w/ twin manifolds. Everything is Brand new, only been mocked up once or twice.
> 
> Friends project is going another direction.
> 
> $1000


Do these come with mounts, mounting hardware, linkage, etc? Or just carbs and manifolds?


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

vlksdragon said:


> Do these come with mounts, mounting hardware, linkage, etc? Or just carbs and manifolds?


carbs, manifolds and mounts. everything you see in the photos. no linkage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vinziboy said:


> I have everything you need to convert your 16V to carbs. @ DCOE 45 webers, carter pump, pressure regulator, manifold, MSD ignition box, MSD timing adjuster, MSD coil, Taylor wires.


Done with carbs?


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Done with carbs?


Never actually used them. Bought them with an engine and thought they were cool and I was about to put them on my car when I read about carbs and figured out MPG's... this was going on a daily driver so it is a NO NO for me. I guess they are more suited for tracks / shows cars. Or people living near gas city.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vinziboy said:


> Never actually used them. Bought them with an engine and thought they were cool and I was about to put them on my car when I read about carbs and figured out MPG's... this was going on a daily driver so it is a NO NO for me. I guess they are more suited for tracks / shows cars. Or people living near gas city.


What are you running then?


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What are you running then?


I posted a trade offer on FB (burn all the mk1's), I'd rather find a stock scirocco 16V engine management.

FOUND IT SO DELETED THE AD. Thanks Vortex


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

*FS: ITG Megaflow JC50 filter*

*SOLD*


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Hey Doug, when you have a chance could you let me know the spacing of the holes in the backing plate? Center to center would be good.

It's unlikely, but I wonder how close the spacing is to the bike carbs...


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Hey Doug, when you have a chance could you let me know the spacing of the holes in the backing plate? Center to center would be good.
> 
> It's unlikely, but I wonder how close the spacing is to the bike carbs...


Mike, I measured this morning before I went to work. On center measurements are 90mm from hole 1 - 2, ~100mm from 2 - 3, and 90mm from 3 - 4.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

dougkehl said:


> Mike, I measured this morning before I went to work. On center measurements are 90mm from hole 1 - 2, ~100mm from 2 - 3, and 90mm from 3 - 4.


I appreciate it, I'm about 72 - 95 - 72 which is unfortunately pretty far off...


----------



## JohnnyD901 (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m looking for a 16v Weber DCOE manifold.

Let me know if you have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putmetosleep (May 30, 2015)

These still available?


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

yea but don't go for the long 2-piece ones as you run out of room fast. The Weber manifold is a tight fit, but for the best.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*FS: 8V Twin DCOE Manifold*

Made by Brock Racing Enterprises (BRE, pretty sure you all know about the datsun 510)

Twin DCOE for weber, mikuni, Dels, even itbs, Havent seen another one of this brand. Rare?

$200


----------



## OvalWindowAircooled3 (May 20, 2019)

*FS - NEW DCOE DHLA Dual Twin Carburetor Intake Manifold VW Counterflow 8v*

Up for sale is my Brand New Dual Carburetor/Twin Carb Aluminum Intake Manifold for 1.8L 8 Valve Volkswagens, with the Counterflow head (Mk1 and Mk2)., made by REDLINE. You can use this with both DCOE Webers and DHLA Dellorto Carbs. This has been ported/smoothed a bit, and is still brand new, never mounted. I may have some linkage available for a little extra $$. I bought this to mount my Twin 45mm DHLA Dellortos on my MK2 Golf, but unfortunately I was forced to sell the project before the motor was finished. $150 OBO. $319.99 New a year or two Ago.


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

*Weber DCOE 40's for sale,, 450.00 US*

i have a pair of Italian made Weber DCOE 40s for sale, also come with a carb balancer. carbs have 33 chokes, 4 auxillary vents, 40 F9 idle jet, 125 mains, F16 emulsion tubes, 45 accel pump jets, 60F5, and 45 jet at the bottom of the fuel bowl. 450.00 US.


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

OvalWindowAircooled3 said:


> *FS - NEW DCOE DHLA Dual Twin Carburetor Intake Manifold VW Counterflow 8v*
> 
> Up for sale is my Brand New Dual Carburetor/Twin Carb Aluminum Intake Manifold for 1.8L 8 Valve Volkswagens, with the Counterflow head (Mk1 and Mk2)., made by REDLINE. You can use this with both DCOE Webers and DHLA Dellorto Carbs. This has been ported/smoothed a bit, and is still brand new, never mounted. I may have some linkage available for a little extra $$. I bought this to mount my Twin 45mm DHLA Dellortos on my MK2 Golf, but unfortunately I was forced to sell the project before the motor was finished. $150 OBO. $319.99 New a year or two Ago.


This is unlikely, but did this sell?


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a dual side draft intake for an 8V, anyone have one for sale?
Thanks.


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

Northern RD said:


> I'm looking for a dual side draft intake for an 8V, anyone have one for sale?
> Thanks.


sorry brother it sold


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

lunkers said:


> sorry brother it sold


Okay, still lookin' for an intake.


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

Northern RD said:


> Okay, still lookin' for an intake.


Still lookin',....


----------



## jinxd12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have some decent priced r1/R6 etc. Carbs?


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

For Sale….a variety of parts left over from my Scirocco 16V ITB conversion.


----------



## Formula driver (Sep 21, 2019)

GLiwant a vr6 said:


> *FS: 8V Twin DCOE Manifold*
> 
> Made by Brock Racing Enterprises (BRE, pretty sure you all know about the datsun 510)
> 
> ...


Any chance you still have this intake manifold for sale ?
[email protected]


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes…it’s still available.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

For Sale Weber 90° manifold/adaptors
original fitment?? $40


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

DbilasTDI said:


> For Sale Weber 90° manifold/adaptors
> original fitment?? $40
> View attachment 216747


For IDFs it looks like?


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

FS: R1 Carbs.

Still on car, running and driving. Will remove when they sell. Can share videos of car running and doing pulls. Rebuilt and jetted for 2.0 16v about 300 miles ago (pics of when they were on the bench). Going efi turbo next. $900 obo


----------



## Formula driver (Sep 21, 2019)

Alohadubs said:


> Yes…it’s still available.


Sorry for the late response, I just saw your reply. I'll take the BRE manifold.
[email protected]


----------



## alinv (Oct 7, 2019)

Alohadubs said:


> For Sale….a variety of parts left over from my Scirocco 16V ITB conversion.
> View attachment 202486
> 
> View attachment 202482
> ...


do you still have these pieces?


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

alinv said:


> do you still have these pieces?


Hey There, Yes…all of those parts are still available and ready to be shipped off. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

alinv said:


> do you still have these pieces?


Hi…All those parts are still available and ready to go. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi, All parts are still available and ready to ship. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m not a nut…I didn’t realize the 2 initial reply’s had gone through! Thanks


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

Any parts left? I am converting my 2.0 16V to ITB's


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey There, I still have most of the 16V conversion parts. Let me know which parts you specifically want and I’m sure we can put something together! Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Alohadubs (Oct 7, 2020)

Absolutely…best to determine exactly how you want to build that project! Some of the parts I have for sale were purchased before the final configuration was determined! Let me know if I can help. BTW…if your still in Melbourne I’m not that far from you I’m in Palm Beach Gardens! Aloha!


----------

